# WTT for #1 - trying in Sept/Oct/Nov/Dec 2012



## teacup

Hellooo Everyone! I'm waiting to try for my first :baby: in September 2012 after my wedding. Is anyone else trying for their first around this time and would like to be my buddy? Trying for a baby for the first time is such a big scary thing! I hope I feel ready when the time comes. I'm very broody but also a little scared. What is everyone elses thoughts about starting a family? Any positives/negatives you want to discuss? :flower:

About me: I'm 25 and my OH is 35 and we've been in a relationship for over 3 years. :cloud9:


----------



## teacup

Here is the list so far! (Last updated August 25th 2012)

Brittani: July
Jary : Aug
DanielleRae : Aug
Happyface82 : Aug
Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Princess811 : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Jonesy283 : Sept
Abcd1234baby : Sept
MrsMcP : Sept
Counting: Sept
Blackbeauty27 : Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Babyface15 : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Wellsk : Sept 
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Jessthemess : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Noru : Sept / Oct
Gunnhilde : Sept / Oct
JessinChi : Sept / Oct
NennaKay : Sept / Oct
Rainbowluv : Sept - Dec
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Em1991: Oct
TTCNov2012 : Oct
Simonie: Oct
GMG333: Oct
Waiting2start : Oct
Pinksoda32 : Oct
Mrsceder : Oct
Cherrywhite : Oct
Chloe238 : Oct
Madzia : Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Zoomlentil : Nov / Dec
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
Charlie91 : Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## sassykay

Hello teacup :)

I'll be waiting a bit longer than you - I get married in Nov 2012 so at least Dec before I try, possibly Jan 2013, but basically around that time it will all start to get super real... so I'm with you, pretty much!

You must be excited. When March arrives you'll be within six months of your TTC!!

Sx


----------



## teacup

Awww thanks for the reply! I was starting to think I was the only one! Yeah I'm really excited! Lots to look forward to this year. Congratulations on your engagement! What sort of wedding are you planning? :flower: Will you be hoping to try for a honeymoon baby? :cloud9:


----------



## HazzaB

Hello girlies, I am the same as you teacup, we will be trying for our first in september after getting married. We haven't actually set a date yet but hoping for a sept wedding! Not long now...


----------



## teacup

HazzaB said:


> Hello girlies, I am the same as you teacup, we will be trying for our first in september after getting married. We haven't actually set a date yet but hoping for a sept wedding! Not long now...

Ooooh cool! You should hurry up and set a date - it's scary how quick venues get booked up. We only had two dates to choose from, April 30th or Sept 5th. April was waaaay to soon so we went with Sept. Yeah I always said that Sept is a lovely time of year to get married because of the golden light and the colours. :flower:

Yay now there's three of us so far that can support each other on this amazing new adventure! So scary but exciting, I can't wait to start. Would you like a little boy or a girl first? Also would you decide to find out the sex at the scan or wait until birth to find out? :baby:


----------



## Jary

Hello sept 2012 wtt ladies im also aiming for this month :)

As for the sex I'm not really bothered but my partner seems to think it'll be a girl. And I wouldn't find out what we were having. It'd be a nice surprise :)


----------



## teacup

Hellooo Jary! My OH always says we'll have a little girl first, we'll see if they're right! I would like a little girl first just because everyone in my family have had little boys so it would be nice to be the first to have a baby girl - otherwise I don't mind! :baby:


----------



## drmommyDO

Hello teacup! I am a newly wed (married May 22) and my husband and I will be trying for our 1st around this time. We want to have the baby in May. I will be starting medical school in July and we want to have the baby during the summer break. Getting pregnant in August would be ideal. We were wondering how far in advance we should start trying? I'm 22 and he is 26.


----------



## HazzaB

Hello everyone! 
Well you see the problem is teacup, we aren't actually engaged yet!! But I know he will be proposing by mid feb. (rubbish at keeping secrets)! So it will be a big rush from there!
Drmommydo-there is no way of knowing ehen you should try. You could be lucky and get pregnant in the first month, or it may take a while. Are you tracking your cycles?x


----------



## tuesday_

I'll also be TTC #1 in Fall of this year. :)

I'm 19 and OH is 21... but we'll be 20 and 22 when we TTC and possibly 21 and 23 when we have our babe. We've been together for a little over 2 ½ years.

As for the sex... I'd love a girl but would be completely happy with a boy too. I am 95% sure we won't find out the sex either... the 5% of unsureness comes from me not being sure if OH is completely onboard with it.


----------



## teacup

drmommyDO said:


> Hello teacup! I am a newly wed (married May 22) and my husband and I will be trying for our 1st around this time. We want to have the baby in May. I will be starting medical school in July and we want to have the baby during the summer break. Getting pregnant in August would be ideal. We were wondering how far in advance we should start trying? I'm 22 and he is 26.

Helloo drmommy! :flower: If I were you I would start trying in July, either that or have a few months taking temps and getting to know your cycles so that when you start trying in August you would have a better idea of when your fertile time would be.



HazzaB said:


> Hello everyone!
> Well you see the problem is teacup, we aren't actually engaged yet!! But I know he will be proposing by mid feb. (rubbish at keeping secrets)! So it will be a big rush from there!
> Drmommydo-there is no way of knowing ehen you should try. You could be lucky and get pregnant in the first month, or it may take a while. Are you tracking your cycles?x

Awww yeah I knew my OH was going to propose before he did. He told me when he was drunk that he planned to do it when we were next on holiday (he doesn't even remember telling me that!) :haha:



tuesday_ said:


> I'll also be TTC #1 in Fall of this year. :)
> 
> I'm 19 and OH is 21... but we'll be 20 and 22 when we TTC and possibly 21 and 23 when we have our babe. We've been together for a little over 2 ½ years.
> 
> As for the sex... I'd love a girl but would be completely happy with a boy too. I am 95% sure we won't find out the sex either... the 5% of unsureness comes from me not being sure if OH is completely onboard with it.

Hello tuesday! Welcome! :wave: Yeah I think it would be better to not find out the sex. Though because my OH has convinced me we'd have a girl first I would be very surprised if it was a boy because I have always imagined us having a girl first. Part of me would want to know the sex so I would feel closer to the baby but I would be happy with either boy or girl. :cloud9:

Have you all been broody long or is it a recent thing? I starting getting broody in August, hadn't thought too much about babies before then!


----------



## Jary

I've been broody for so long I don't know when it started. But it was defo after I met my partner. I think mainly because we work so well together :)

I come from a very large family so I think that certainly had an influence on me!


----------



## diggory77

Hi ladies,

I'm looking to TTC around Sept/Oct, a few months after my wedding! super exciting! I don't think I would find out about the sex either because I love surprises.

We were tempted to TTC before our wedding, if I got pregnant straight away it would mean i'd be 3-4 months on our big day. I am being very undecisive about that as I am really worried about finances! Me and my partner both have decent jobs, and i'm the higher earner by £7000, but with no family, we would have to put our baby in to a nursary/childcare. We also rent a house now. This has been my main reason for holding off until now, but now I think I just need to go for it! I can't wait any longer!

Sending you all lots of luck that you fall pregnant for when you are planning!
X


----------



## teacup

diggory77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm looking to TTC around Sept/Oct, a few months after my wedding! super exciting! I don't think I would find out about the sex either because I love surprises.
> 
> We were tempted to TTC before our wedding, if I got pregnant straight away it would mean i'd be 3-4 months on our big day. I am being very undecisive about that as I am really worried about finances! Me and my partner both have decent jobs, and i'm the higher earner by £7000, but with no family, we would have to put our baby in to a nursary/childcare. We also rent a house now. This has been my main reason for holding off until now, but now I think I just need to go for it! I can't wait any longer!
> 
> Sending you all lots of luck that you fall pregnant for when you are planning!
> X

Hello diggory! Congratulations on your engagement! When is the big day? I have thought about TTC before our wedding but I think it might be a bad idea, I wouldn't want to have morning sickness, a puffy neck, acne, and mood swings on our wedding day! Plus it would be nice to have a drink to settle the nerves. But you never know, some ladies get no symptoms in the first couple of months. What sort of wedding are you going to have? :flower:


----------



## NennaKay

Hey I'm trying to convince my OH to let us start TTC in September 2012 so we will have a May or June baby. This would be ideal for me because I am going to school to be a teacher and I will graduate :amartass: in May 2013 around the time our baby would be born. 

I would have the summer until school starts in August to spend with my baby :baby: and OH! My mother has offered to do the daycare/babysitting for us.v:thumbup:

Now all I have to do is get my husband on board, because he is determined to wait until our one year anniversary : July 2012, or my graduation May 2013-- whichever comes later! :dohh:


----------



## trombonegirl2

I already have a son (18 month now) and have implanon for birth control... thinking about trying for another (aug-dec) to have another summer baby to fit into school. 

has anyone had implanon? if so how long til you had a period after removal? ive had mine almost 1.5 years.


----------



## Jary

trombonegirl2 said:


> I already have a son (18 month now) and have implanon for birth control... thinking about trying for another (aug-dec) to have another summer baby to fit into school.
> 
> has anyone had implanon? if so how long til you had a period after removal? ive had mine almost 1.5 years.

I had mine out after 2.5 years. Got a period after 25 days :)


----------



## teacup

NennaKay said:


> Hey I'm trying to convince my OH to let us start TTC in September 2012 so we will have a May or June baby. This would be ideal for me because I am going to school to be a teacher and I will graduate :amartass: in May 2013 around the time our baby would be born.
> 
> I would have the summer until school starts in August to spend with my baby :baby: and OH! My mother has offered to do the daycare/babysitting for us.v:thumbup:
> 
> Now all I have to do is get my husband on board, because he is determined to wait until our one year anniversary : July 2012, or my graduation May 2013-- whichever comes later! :dohh:

Welcome! That sounds like a good plan. It's nice your mum has offered to help out when you go back to uni. I think I would be a stay at home mum though, I would be sad to miss any moments in the early stages. 

Does anyone else hope to be a stay at home mum? x


----------



## rachybaby85

Hi Ladies, I've been lurking round the forum for a while but decided to bite the bullet and join :)
We're planning on trying in September too following our wedding! I am excited but also quite scared!
Look forward to having all you ladies for support though :)


----------



## brittani

Hey everyone! Im Brittani and me and my husband (married June 4, 2011) are WTT for our 1st :baby: around Sept/Oct/Nov of 2012. I am so excited and so new to all of this. I am 21 (22 in March) my husband is 24.


----------



## teacup

rachybaby85 said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been lurking round the forum for a while but decided to bite the bullet and join :)
> We're planning on trying in September too following our wedding! I am excited but also quite scared!
> Look forward to having all you ladies for support though :)

Ooooh how exciting! What sort of wedding are you going to have and colour scheme? We're also getting married in Sept and our wedding is in a pretty garden in a stone archway. Colour scheme is going to be pale pink and ivory. :flower: 



brittani said:


> Hey everyone! Im Brittani and me and my husband (married June 4, 2011) are WTT for our 1st :baby: around Sept/Oct/Nov of 2012. I am so excited and so new to all of this. I am 21 (22 in March) my husband is 24.

Hello brittani! :wave: Yeah it's very exciting! September will be here before we know it. Can't wait to start peeing on sticks! :haha: 

What is everyone going to do in preparation for TTC? I hope to start taking folic acid around 3 months before and exercising and eating healthier.


----------



## brittani

I just started looking into everything, because we actually just decided when we were going to try a couple of days ago. So I havent really decided anything yet, not a 100% sure where to start truthfully.


----------



## Jary

Teacup I decided to be healthy and do some exercise yesterday. It results in me walking like an OAP!! Im so unfit! Hehe


----------



## teacup

Jary said:


> Teacup I decided to be healthy and do some exercise yesterday. It results in me walking like an OAP!! Im so unfit! Hehe

Me too! I think that's the hardest part of getting fitter, once you have got the initial two weeks out the way I think it's meant to get easier! I just haven't got as far as two weeks exercise before though. :blush:

Only 7 months to go! How are we all doing? :flower: What are the main things you would all like to get sorted before TTC? We would like to save a little money, which is hard with a wedding on the way! Also to see if we can get a longer rent contract on our house, so we have a little more security I suppose. :flower:


----------



## brittani

We have to get through my husbands open heart surgery this summer. We would also like to save up some money to give us a little bit of wiggle room for when the baby comes.


----------



## Jary

brittani said:


> We have to get through my husbands open heart surgery this summer. We would also like to save up some money to give us a little bit of wiggle room for when the baby comes.

Hope all goes well!

Money, job settling and finding a house to rent is our main priorities before ttc


----------



## teacup

brittani said:


> We have to get through my husbands open heart surgery this summer. We would also like to save up some money to give us a little bit of wiggle room for when the baby comes.

Awww hope it goes well and he recovers fast. :hugs: 



Jary said:


> Hope all goes well!Money, job settling and finding a house to rent is our main priorities before ttc

Yes money is a main one in our book. House wise we have a nice place we're renting and it's so cheap. We just hope it doesn't get taken away from us anytime soon! :cry:


----------



## brittani

We hope so to, however we just learned that his heart surgeon is possible leaving the hospital, so not sure how this is going to change things for us.


----------



## teacup

brittani said:


> We hope so to, however we just learned that his heart surgeon is possible leaving the hospital, so not sure how this is going to change things for us.

Aww hope it all works out. :hugs:

How are all you girlies doing? Only 6 months until Sept now! It's starting to seem scarily real! I have been busy distracting myself with wedding plans so that I don't get too broody. I still watch 'One Born Every Minute' though, I always have a tear in my eye at the point when the baby is born, especially when the father is crying with happiness! :cloud9: Can't wait to have that moment with my OH. Do you all watch it too?

I know it's super early, but how do you hope to have your baby? I would love to have mine in a birthing pool. I would also choose to have gas and air only (but I know that will probably change when the moment comes!) I get really scared of the thought of having an epidural... I have heard bad things. I know that they are administered everyday and for it to go wrong is very unlikely but I always get scared... :nope:


----------



## brittani

Ya its all worked out now, just switched us to the other surgeon. 

I am just planning on doing the whole epidural, and hospital birth. I am always worried about things going wrong (Im pretty sure working in the medical profession has something to do with that) lol


----------



## Lyric_grace

Hi Ladies, Mind if I join you, we're planning to TTC from Dec 2012 although I really want to start in July but DH says he doesn't want me to be pregnant when we go on holiday in early dec. I already have a little boy who was born Aug 11 and was very very lucky when we were TTC him that I got pregnant the first month. I'd been on the pill for about 8 years so was not expecting that at all! I am so eager to be pregnant again, I love it last time and had a very good pregnancy. I'm just counting the days until we can TTC again.


----------



## Lyric_grace

I just realised I haven't really introduced myself either, sorry. I've been married to DH since April 08 so we waited 2yrs 6 month to TTC no.1 as we were having to much of a good time! But now I've started our family I don't want to stop! DH says 2 is enough but I would like 3 or more if possible, will have quite a lot of convincing to do though, especially if no.2 is a girl!


----------



## ngozi79

Hi Ladies, this is my first post so please be gentle!

My partner and I have been WTT for a while already, basically we both have debts that we need to clear before I can give up work. I work a 2 hour commute from home, so don't intend to carry on in my existing job after baby arrives - unless something goes badly wrong with OHs job of course. I am also main earner which doesn't help and we hope to have our 2nd fairly soon after based on my age. I am now 32, he is 28.

We have a big holiday planned for September this year, and I plan to come off the pill (Cilest) just after that. My 33rd Birthday present from us both will be actually TTC in December. If we were lucky enough to catch then, we would both be debt free by the time my salary drops to SMP. We will be relying on hand-me-downs and second hand baby stuff to keep costs down.

There are a few things happening this year - friends weddings, festivals, other babies due etc that will keep me entertained between now and September, but I really cannot wait, I'm so impatient and the end is actually in sight!!

Anyways, I hope to get to know a few of you over the course of the year!!!

Ngo


----------



## brenn09

Hello, everyone! Hope I can join this thread, as we are mostly hopeful that we can start TTC in November!! We may have to postpone until May 2013, but for now we are planning on November and I am so excited to see so many women who are waiting, too!

I live in the central US, been married since 12/09- together since 9/07, have no children but two kitties, and I graduate May 2013 w/ my Masters in Counseling. AND I have no maternity coverage! Hopefully, I'll be able to get a job and insurance this summer and then we'll only be waiting to start trying until I'll be due in August or later of next year, because we are planning on buying our first home in May! I want to be able to decorate a nursery and all that before the baby comes, although really I don't mind either way! Trying in November gives us longer to save money and whatnot.

Is anyone else waiting because they're in school? I read through the threads but didn't see anyone say this! 

I'm so excited to make some friends to talk to about this waiting business! It's been so painful- I've been waiting since May 2010, but my hubby has only been waiting since about December of 2011- which is when he decided he was ready. Took him awhile! We are both 25 (soon to be 26!) and every friend we have, with few exceptions, has been having babies! Not to mention, our families members! It just breaks my heart when someone announces their pregnancy, especially when it's no. 2, not because I'm not happy for them, but because I can't be there yet and I want it so much. 

Thanks for reading this crazy long post!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Hello, everyone! Hope I can join this thread, as we are mostly hopeful that we can start TTC in November!! We may have to postpone until May 2013, but for now we are planning on November and I am so excited to see so many women who are waiting, too!
> 
> I live in the central US, been married since 12/09- together since 9/07, have no children but two kitties, and I graduate May 2013 w/ my Masters in Counseling. AND I have no maternity coverage! Hopefully, I'll be able to get a job and insurance this summer and then we'll only be waiting to start trying until I'll be due in August or later of next year, because we are planning on buying our first home in May! I want to be able to decorate a nursery and all that before the baby comes, although really I don't mind either way! Trying in November gives us longer to save money and whatnot.
> 
> Is anyone else waiting because they're in school? I read through the threads but didn't see anyone say this!
> 
> I'm so excited to make some friends to talk to about this waiting business! It's been so painful- I've been waiting since May 2010, but my hubby has only been waiting since about December of 2011- which is when he decided he was ready. Took him awhile! We are both 25 (soon to be 26!) and every friend we have, with few exceptions, has been having babies! Not to mention, our families members! It just breaks my heart when someone announces their pregnancy, especially when it's no. 2, not because I'm not happy for them, but because I can't be there yet and I want it so much.
> 
> Thanks for reading this crazy long post!

Welcome Lyric-grace, ngozi79, and brenn09! 

It's exciting that so many of us our TTC #1 at the end of this year! I'm 25 too brenn09! Although my OH is 35! (He doesn't seem 10 years older at all though). We are waiting until we're married in September before TTC - so many exciting things to look forward to! :happydance: How many children do you hope to have? We will aim for two, and see how that goes before deciding if we want anymore! I know what you mean about everyone TTC at the moment! Both my sisters are pregnant, and my sister-in-law too! I have been broody since August 2011, it was really hard at first but since having the wedding to look forward to and setting a date I feel a lot happier. :thumbup:


----------



## Lyric_grace

I'm hoping to have 3 children (although will reserve judgement until after no.2!) but hubby only wants 2, might have some convincing to do!


----------



## brenn09

We are having one then deciding.. both of us have said we want a large family, so we lean toward 3 or 4 but I think we'll have to see how #1 goes first!! LOL! We do plan on adopting, too which seems to be unusual since we have planned this before we knew I may have difficulties conceiving. My OH is adopted and we're carrying on the tradition!

My SIL is actively trying right now, so that's hard- I so wish I was, too!! I have two baby showers in the next two weeks, as well. Those are pretty hard. 

Thanks for welcoming me to this thread, ladies! I'm so excited there are so many of us trying at the end of the year- I just can't wait to get to know you all then cheer you all on toward everyone's BFPs!!!!


----------



## oceania

Hey all! I think this is the thread for me..I will graduate earliest by september 2012, should graduate latest by december 2012, and once I have graduated we will start TTC. :flower: I'm actually okay with waiting, wanna get fit before then (eat healthier, exercise more...no crazy vlcd diets for me :haha:) hoping to lose 20 pounds. + I think Ill be better off with a permanent full-time job that im going to get once I graduate..less financial stress...In finland we get 9 months of paid maternity leave which is great too! :thumbup:


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Teacup, I am looking to start trying for our second in september :) We get married at Easter....not long now....we decided this month because it gives us time to look for a new house with an extra bedroom for our new baby next year, i'm 31 and my other half is 28, my first is 16 months at the moment, i'm not that bothered about what sex the baby will be as i have loved having a little girl so far :) be great to have a buddy in september, i remember how exciting it was with Maisie-Rae and im looking forward to doing it all again xx


----------



## teacup

Welcome oceania and kellyrae! :hi:

There are lots of us so far! Only 6 months until September girls! 

DrmommyDO : Aug
Tuesday_ : Sept
Teacup : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
NennaKay : Sept
HazzaB : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Diggory77 : Sept/Oct
Oceania : Sept - Dec
Brenn09 : Nov
Lyric_grace : Dec
Sassykay : Dec

:happydance:


----------



## kellyrae

I bet none of us really want to wait that long either!!!!!! Roll on september :) xx


----------



## brittani

Hello everyone :hi:

It has been a little while since I last posted. Man I just can't wait unitl Sept. I am so anxious I can hardly stand it. :brat: Me and hubby are going to be giving our front yard a facelift this spring (its sooo boring and I want to spice it up a bit) and we will have to finish it before his sugery this summer (cant wait to get that over with either).

We are also planning to make our guest room our nursery :happydance: and moving the guest room to the what would have been nursery. We will probably have to do that before his surgery because we were told he could only lift about a gallon of milk for a month or so after his surgery. 

So how is everybody doing? With the waiting, how are you keeping yourselves busy?


----------



## teacup

brittani said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> It has been a little while since I last posted. Man I just can't wait unitl Sept. I am so anxious I can hardly stand it. :brat: Me and hubby are going to be giving our front yard a facelift this spring (its sooo boring and I want to spice it up a bit) and we will have to finish it before his sugery this summer (cant wait to get that over with either).
> 
> We are also planning to make our guest room our nursery :happydance: and moving the guest room to the what would have been nursery. We will probably have to do that before his surgery because we were told he could only lift about a gallon of milk for a month or so after his surgery.
> 
> So how is everybody doing? With the waiting, how are you keeping yourselves busy?

Hellooo Brittani! Aww sounds like you have everything sorted! Cant wait to start planning babys room in our house and buying cots etc! Need to sort our wedding first. Yeah I'm doing okay thanks. I was just checking if I might be due my AF around my wedding day in Sept but found out it's actually due 2 weeeks before, also I will be most fertile during our honeymoon! :happydance: I hope we'll get a honeymoon baby. 

I have to go to a baby shower in a couple of weeks, am making a present because I can't afford to buy one at the mo. Not really looking forward to sitting around cooing over someones bump really. :dohh: How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Lyric_grace

Hello again ladies, I just looked at the list and so wanted to be higher up, I don't want to wait until Dec, I want to join you all in Sept! Even though its only 2/3 months difference I just can't wait, although at least watching this thread I can get excited for you all and go on your journey with you before I get to try for mine. I'm really looking forward to keeping my fingers crossed for you all in sept!


----------



## dizzybaby

Hi ladies can I join?

I am 22 & I've been with my OH (25) for nearly 5 years now. We live in Essex but are getting married in Florida in September and will start trying from then pretty much - honeymoon baby would be amazing but I have mild PCOS so expecting it to take a little bit of time. 

I know it's only 6 months but it seems like so long! my best friend is pregnant & we are the only couple in our family who don't have kids now and it just kills me all the kids birthday parties and stuff coming up :( but still hopefully next year I'll have a bub of my own!

X


----------



## brenn09

Brittani- I'm taking grad courses so that keeps me really busy! We're saving for our first home together, as well so hopefully next spring I'll be sprucing up my yard, too! The nursery plans are so exciting!!

Lyric_grace- I thought the same thing when I noticed I was the only one in November.. I wish we were trying sooner, but November is the best time for us- darn.

teacup- I have two babies showers coming up and I hate sitting around trying to put on a happy face for my preggo friends when really I just want to cry... but I know they'll be there for me when it's my turn, so I go and I smile and hug and ooh and ahh. Then I come home, snuggle into a blanket and watch a funny movie. Ahhh, I've got a good coping style going on after two years of waiting!

I LOVE this thread, you ladies are so great and supportive! I'm so happy to have found such a great environment! I wish it hadn't taken so long, though!


----------



## brittani

Teacup- Not everythings sorted. There are so many things going through my mind I feel as though I'm never going to be prepared. How exciting, fingers crossed for a honeymoon baby!!!! Good luck at the baby shower, just think of it as sort of a practice run for yours (get ideas for what you want to do at yours)!

Lyric- It will be here before you know it!!

Dizzy- Welcome!! Fingers crossed for a honeymoon baby for you as well! Me and my husban went to Disney World in Florida for our honeymoon, it was such a blast!

Brenn- Yes school will sure keep you busy lol. I can't wait to do our yard...I'm tired of being plain lol. 
"I LOVE this thread, you ladies are so great and supportive! I'm so happy to have found such a great environment! I wish it hadn't taken so long, though! " Thanks, it's nice to have a place to go to talk to people who are in the same boat as us!


----------



## HazzaB

Hello girlies! I was due to join you in Sept but we have both agreed to wait until May next year now!! We got engaged at the beginning of this month and are planning a March wedding! So don't really want to be possibly 7 months along! But good luck for when the time comes!! I will be stalking you all religiously!xxx


----------



## teacup

dizzybaby said:


> Hi ladies can I join?
> 
> I am 22 & I've been with my OH (25) for nearly 5 years now. We live in Essex but are getting married in Florida in September and will start trying from then pretty much - honeymoon baby would be amazing but I have mild PCOS so expecting it to take a little bit of time.
> 
> I know it's only 6 months but it seems like so long! my best friend is pregnant & we are the only couple in our family who don't have kids now and it just kills me all the kids birthday parties and stuff coming up :( but still hopefully next year I'll have a bub of my own!
> 
> X

Of course you can join! Yes a honeymoon baby would be lovely! Wow Florida - sound like a lovely place to get married! Is your OH from Florida? Can't wait to start trying but at least the next 6 months will give me time to save some money (if that's even possible while planning a wedding!). Every time I watch One Born Evey Minute I feel so broody though, but I'm sure 6 months will go very quickly. :happydance:



HazzaB said:


> Hello girlies! I was due to join you in Sept but we have both agreed to wait until May next year now!! We got engaged at the beginning of this month and are planning a March wedding! So don't really want to be possibly 7 months along! But good luck for when the time comes!! I will be stalking you all religiously!xxx


HazzaB: Congratulations on getting engaged! That's great news! How did he propose or did you ask him on the 29th Feb? Enjoy planning the wedding! xxx


----------



## teacup

Updated list!

DrmommyDO : Aug
Tuesday_ : Sept
Teacup : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
NennaKay : Sept
Dizzybaby : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Diggory77 : Sept/Oct
Oceania : Sept - Dec
Brenn09 : Nov
Lyric_grace : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## Jary

Woo! 6 months to go!


----------



## brittani

Jary said:


> Woo! 6 months to go!

Yay!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## brenn09

Jary said:


> Woo! 6 months to go!

That's great! I was excited to see 7 months on my ticker today- I loooove these months ticking down :happydance:


----------



## mammy2oaklen

hiya ladies 

can i join me and dh have decided to start trying for #2 in november im sooo broody now but have to wait as my little boy is only 13month and i dont want them too close together as my husband works really long hours and im alone most of the time dont think id cope with 2 babies alone!! 
we will be ntnp from september time i fell pregnant the 1st month i came of bcp with my son but who knows this time.


----------



## teacup

mammy2oaklen said:


> hiya ladies
> 
> can i join me and dh have decided to start trying for #2 in november im sooo broody now but have to wait as my little boy is only 13month and i dont want them too close together as my husband works really long hours and im alone most of the time dont think id cope with 2 babies alone!!
> we will be ntnp from september time i fell pregnant the 1st month i came of bcp with my son but who knows this time.

Hello Mammy2oaklen! Most of us here are trying for #1 but of course you are welcome to join! :flower: This summer is going to go very quick for everyone! Can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Lyric_grace

mammy2oaklen said:


> hiya ladies
> 
> can i join me and dh have decided to start trying for #2 in november im sooo broody now but have to wait as my little boy is only 13month and i dont want them too close together as my husband works really long hours and im alone most of the time dont think id cope with 2 babies alone!!
> we will be ntnp from september time i fell pregnant the 1st month i came of bcp with my son but who knows this time.

Hi, I am also trying for #2 but I have to wait until December, looking forward to getting to know everyone! :happydance:


----------



## teacup

Lyric_grace said:


> mammy2oaklen said:
> 
> 
> hiya ladies
> 
> can i join me and dh have decided to start trying for #2 in november im sooo broody now but have to wait as my little boy is only 13month and i dont want them too close together as my husband works really long hours and im alone most of the time dont think id cope with 2 babies alone!!
> we will be ntnp from september time i fell pregnant the 1st month i came of bcp with my son but who knows this time.
> 
> Hi, I am also trying for #2 but I have to wait until December, looking forward to getting to know everyone! :happydance:Click to expand...

Everyone is welcome, the more the merrier! You can both be responsible for giving us tips on giving birth etc! :haha: I'm a little nervous about that bit...


----------



## HazzaB

teacup said:


> HazzaB said:
> 
> 
> Hello girlies! I was due to join you in Sept but we have both agreed to wait until May next year now!! We got engaged at the beginning of this month and are planning a March wedding! So don't really want to be possibly 7 months along! But good luck for when the time comes!! I will be stalking you all religiously!xxx
> 
> 
> HazzaB: Congratulations on getting engaged! That's great news! How did he propose or did you ask him on the 29th Feb? Enjoy planning the wedding! xxxClick to expand...

Why thank you! He proposed to me at the beginning of feb. we had just got the keys to our house and he proposed when we walked in. :happydance:


----------



## dizzybaby

Hi all! Woohoo 6 months! I'm so excited!!

Teacup: my oh is from the uk like me but we went to Florida for my 21st and we love the place - cant wait to take our bubba there!!

My DF has just been offered a new job which he starts on April 2nd - its only ever so slightly more money and he's turned down a promotion of sorts at his current job to take the new one which was a bit of an iffy decision for us to make but his current job prospects are kind of dead end as they've been promising him a promotion for 2 years now & just keep messing him around but this new job has a possibility of good progression for him as well as much better workin hours for when we have a family so we've taken the plunge and he's gone for it. Fingers crossed it pays off how we hope it will!


----------



## teacup

dizzybaby said:


> Hi all! Woohoo 6 months! I'm so excited!!
> 
> Teacup: my oh is from the uk like me but we went to Florida for my 21st and we love the place - cant wait to take our bubba there!!
> 
> My DF has just been offered a new job which he starts on April 2nd - its only ever so slightly more money and he's turned down a promotion of sorts at his current job to take the new one which was a bit of an iffy decision for us to make but his current job prospects are kind of dead end as they've been promising him a promotion for 2 years now & just keep messing him around but this new job has a possibility of good progression for him as well as much better workin hours for when we have a family so we've taken the plunge and he's gone for it. Fingers crossed it pays off how we hope it will!

Hope all goes well! It sounds like he made the right decision with his job. :thumbup: Let us know how he gets on. Roll on September! :happydance:


----------



## dizzybaby

Yeah I have a good feeling that its going to work out ok actually its put a few of our plans back a bit - things like we won't be moving before we have the baby unless it takes us ages to conceive but that isn't such a bad thing we live with my parents currently for financial & health reasons (they have some issues of late which meant it made more sense for us to be here) but we have a whole separate extension to the house with separate entrance etc so we're actually going to be really sad to move, having a baby here wouldn't be an issue til they got a bit older so I refuse to put off TTC just to sort a house out first. Baby comes first over house I'm afraid lol! We're in a good situation financially and in every other way so not having bought our own house yet doesn't bother us as much as it seems to bother some other people around us! (ie the inlaws!)


----------



## teacup

dizzybaby said:


> Yeah I have a good feeling that its going to work out ok actually its put a few of our plans back a bit - things like we won't be moving before we have the baby unless it takes us ages to conceive but that isn't such a bad thing we live with my parents currently for financial & health reasons (they have some issues of late which meant it made more sense for us to be here) but we have a whole separate extension to the house with separate entrance etc so we're actually going to be really sad to move, having a baby here wouldn't be an issue til they got a bit older so I refuse to put off TTC just to sort a house out first. Baby comes first over house I'm afraid lol! We're in a good situation financially and in every other way so not having bought our own house yet doesn't bother us as much as it seems to bother some other people around us! (ie the inlaws!)

Awww we don't have our own house either. But we are happy renting at the moment, we really love our place - we just hope our landlords don't decide to sell it soon! 

Do any of you girls watch One Born Every Minute? I'm watching episode one on 4oD and it's really stressful! Most episodes make me really broody but this one is freaking me out a bit! I am always close to tears when the baby is born. :cloud9:


----------



## dizzybaby

Yeah where we live renting is about a third more expensive than paying a mortgage so we'd be silly to move to rent really when we pay practically nothing to live here and we're happy here. If we werent happy then we'd consider renting but living where we do enables us to drive the car we drive, have the wedding we wanted etc so staying here to save for our mortgage is the best plan at the minute.

I love OBEM! I always have to stop myself crying when the babys are born - the worst ones are where the baby doesn't cry instantly oh god they make my heart pound thats my worst fear it just seems like an eternity!


----------



## teacup

I bet I'll start freaking out when it gets to 4 months to go! Not long left! Probably something work wise will come up and prevent us TTC though... boo hoo! I shall stay positive! :thumbup: How is everyone else doing? :happydance:


----------



## brenn09

Things are going great here- lots of work, school, friends, and baby showers! We're figuring out some insurance stuff over here, so I'm also worried we'll have to push back ttc... but staying optimistic until we know for sure! Fingers crossed insurance comes through for us!

How's the waiting going for everyone?


----------



## divinebliss

Hi I would like to join, we are waiting to start trying again in august or september. We recently miscarried (9/25/11) so we've just been waiting on the right time that we both can agree on. I'm excited and just trying to prepare my body and enjoy life without children because there's no going back once I have a child (I doubt that I would truly ever want to when my little one gets here) :D. Well hopefully I will fit right in!!


----------



## brenn09

Welcome! This particular thread is a lot of fun and everyone is so supportive!


----------



## Sam 121

Hi Ladies, I should hopefully all being well start trying start of December. Hope you are all doing well with your wait! xx


----------



## kwills55

Hi everyone!

We are also waiting until September so that we are in a better place financially and because we are going to Australia on holiday in September and I wouldnt want to be too pregnant when we went (Just in case we were to fall pregnant straight away!!)
It seems like a long way away but this year is flying by already!

My husband and I got married last July and have been together for 6 years :) He is just as broody as me at the moment (he wasnt at all until after we got married and then it was like a switch changed in his head!) and we have decided that I will come off the pill at the start of September :) eeeek! Exciting! 

In the meantime I am going to make it my mission to lose weight and get healthier while Im waiting... Anyone else want to go on a weight loss mission with me? I want to lose around a stone or so... xxx


----------



## brenn09

I'm trying to be healthier, too! Honestly though I don't need to lose more than a pound or two- isn't 1 stone 14ish pounds? I'm in the US, sorry!

I have been working out at least twice a week to strengthen my core, which is weak weak weak according to my physical therapist! That happens w/ back surgery though! So I'm using my last months to get stronger so that I won't have as many problems with back pain as I might have. I do have a really very very hard time staying motivated though... ugh. I HATE working out.

I also read "Get Ready to Get Pregnant," which is a book I found on Amazon to help guide a woman to eating properly before ttc. I printed the list of foods out and pasted it on the fridge to remind myself! 

I keep telling myself, it's all for baby :happydance:


----------



## kwills55

Yep, a stone is 14 pounds... Oooh were there any other tips in the book? I almost wish I could have a picture of what our newborn would look like and stick it everywhere to keep me motivated!! Hehe xxx


----------



## brenn09

Oooh, a pic of our newborn would be a great motivator now! 

On the review from Amazon it says:

His expert advice includes :
Ten brain foods you should eat more
Ten toxic foods to avoid
Ten steps to strengthen your stress resilience
Ten steps to tune up your immune system
Ten steps to detoxify your environment
And much more!

It was a pretty good book, even a small section for OH although it wasn't all that helpful for him! After I wrote my reply earlier, I went and worked out- I made myself do the whole thing & not cheat on the moves (it's on the ps3)! I think I'm already sore :dohh:


----------



## teacup

divinebliss said:


> Hi I would like to join, we are waiting to start trying again in august or september. We recently miscarried (9/25/11) so we've just been waiting on the right time that we both can agree on. I'm excited and just trying to prepare my body and enjoy life without children because there's no going back once I have a child (I doubt that I would truly ever want to when my little one gets here) :D. Well hopefully I will fit right in!!

Hello Divine Bliss! Welcome, yes you will fit right in here. Really sorry to hear about your miscarriage. :hugs: I hope you are okay.



Sam 121 said:


> Hi Ladies, I should hopefully all being well start trying start of December. Hope you are all doing well with your wait! xx

Welcome Sam! You have also been added to the list! :happydance:



kwills55 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We are also waiting until September so that we are in a better place financially and because we are going to Australia on holiday in September and I wouldnt want to be too pregnant when we went (Just in case we were to fall pregnant straight away!!)
> It seems like a long way away but this year is flying by already!
> 
> My husband and I got married last July and have been together for 6 years :) He is just as broody as me at the moment (he wasnt at all until after we got married and then it was like a switch changed in his head!) and we have decided that I will come off the pill at the start of September :) eeeek! Exciting!
> 
> In the meantime I am going to make it my mission to lose weight and get healthier while Im waiting... Anyone else want to go on a weight loss mission with me? I want to lose around a stone or so... xxx

Welcome also to K Wills! I am also trying to lose a little bit of weight, but mainly for our wedding in September! I am exercising more now but still have to cut down on my food portions! I basically eat double portions! Maybe we should buy smaller plates... :-k

Here is the list so far everyone! There are 20 of us at the moment!

DrmommyDO : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Kwills : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Teacup : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
NennaKay : Sept
Dizzybaby : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Diggory77 : Sept/Oct
Oceania : Sept - Dec
Brenn09 : Nov
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## CntStopMe

Hello Ladies!!! I'd love to join all of you in awaiting our TTC dates!!! I'm hoping to get my ever so loving (most of the time) DH to agree to start TTC sometime between Sept & Dec. He wants to wait 6 MONTHS after I get off BC to start trying so I'm going to try to talk to him next week about getting off my BC & start preparing my body for a beautiful little baby! Poor man, he's so weary of the effects of BC on me & our future baby. I've been WTT for a little over a year now and I'm definitely going nuts!!!!!!

Good luck to all of us!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## calliebaby

I would like to join too! We agreed initially to ttc in June, but with my new job, I thought it wise to wait a little longer. So, September it is! If we don't catch by December, then we will be waiting until June because there are far too many Oct, Nov, Dec babies in our families.


----------



## CntStopMe

calliebaby said:


> I would like to join too! We agreed initially to ttc in June, but with my new job, I thought it wise to wait a little longer. So, September it is! If we don't catch by December, then we will be waiting until June because there are far too many Oct, Nov, Dec babies in our families.

Good luck CallieBaby!!!!!! I finish my contract with my job in October and I would love to be able to give my DH a BFP Christmas or birthday present (Jan)!!! Is this TTC #2 for you???

Baby dust to you & all you ladies!!!!!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## married2012

Hey :)

We're getting married in December so we'll be trying from the wedding night and honeymoon!

Cant wait! xx


----------



## Charlie91

Hello ladies, would love to join you on your WTT journey. Me and OH are hoping to start TTC in December... Seems so long away so a support network would be lovely!! xx


----------



## CntStopMe

Charlie91 said:


> Hello ladies, would love to join you on your WTT journey. Me and OH are hoping to start TTC in December... Seems so long away so a support network would be lovely!! xx

Charlie91 - you will definitely find a strong support system here!!! How long ago did y'all decide to TTC in December? Have you been WTT for a while?


----------



## Charlie91

We only started talking about starting a family a month or so.. We had a 'scare' and getting a :bfn: was disappointing so we started talking about starting a family. We both would like to be young parents (OH because he wants to be active when a LO comes along and me because I would like to be able to travel when we're older). 

At the moment we're aiming for December to give us chance to clear some debts, have a nice amount of savings and for me to be working for at least a year in a stable position before taking maternity leave.

How about you? I look forward to hearing others stories  xxx


----------



## CntStopMe

Charlie91 said:


> We only started talking about starting a family a month or so.. We had a 'scare' and getting a :bfn: was disappointing so we started talking about starting a family. We both would like to be young parents (OH because he wants to be active when a LO comes along and me because I would like to be able to travel when we're older).
> 
> At the moment we're aiming for December to give us chance to clear some debts, have a nice amount of savings and for me to be working for at least a year in a stable position before taking maternity leave.
> 
> How about you? I look forward to hearing others stories  xxx

Aw =( Well I'm sorry it was a :bfn:! looking at the more positive side, it is nice that it made you two realize what you want... I have been trying to convince my DH to TTC for a little over a year. He wants to wait until my contract is up with my job (which will be October '12) and he also wants me to be off BCP for *6 months* before we start TTC. I've figured since I'm about six months away from my contract being up, I can knock two birds out with one stone and get off BCP now so that way once I leave my job, we'll be ready to start TTC. 

I like y'alls plan of clearing away some debt & getting some savings in the bank before TTC. That's what we're trying to do too! My personal goals are getting rid of my debt (mainly student loans, auto loan, and some credit card debt) and saving $10k before I leave my job. I've lost around 20lbs in this year that I've been trying to convince him and I think I'm going to try to lose 5 or 10 more. That would put me at a good weight and BMI.

I'm going to have the baby talk with DH again next week. Hopefully he'll agree with my plan and not argue back with "what's the rush?" -_____-


----------



## Waiting2try

Hi,

I am going to start TTC early sept. I get married on the 4Th August so would like to start trying after we get back from our honeymoon. ideally I'd like to have cleared my overdraft before we start trying .


----------



## Charlie91

CntStopMe said:


> Charlie91 said:
> 
> 
> We only started talking about starting a family a month or so.. We had a 'scare' and getting a :bfn: was disappointing so we started talking about starting a family. We both would like to be young parents (OH because he wants to be active when a LO comes along and me because I would like to be able to travel when we're older).
> 
> At the moment we're aiming for December to give us chance to clear some debts, have a nice amount of savings and for me to be working for at least a year in a stable position before taking maternity leave.
> 
> How about you? I look forward to hearing others stories  xxx
> 
> Aw =( Well I'm sorry it was a :bfn:! looking at the more positive side, it is nice that it made you two realize what you want... I have been trying to convince my DH to TTC for a little over a year. He wants to wait until my contract is up with my job (which will be October '12) and he also wants me to be off BCP for *6 months* before we start TTC. I've figured since I'm about six months away from my contract being up, I can knock two birds out with one stone and get off BCP now so that way once I leave my job, we'll be ready to start TTC.
> 
> I like y'alls plan of clearing away some debt & getting some savings in the bank before TTC. That's what we're trying to do too! My personal goals are getting rid of my debt (mainly student loans, auto loan, and some credit card debt) and saving $10k before I leave my job. I've lost around 20lbs in this year that I've been trying to convince him and I think I'm going to try to lose 5 or 10 more. That would put me at a good weight and BMI.
> 
> I'm going to have the baby talk with DH again next week. Hopefully he'll agree with my plan and not argue back with "what's the rush?" -_____-Click to expand...

Yeah, we're always going to have some form of debt (my student finance as one of them) but we're paying off a loan atm until december and have a flexible overdraft so would like to clear that as well first.

Well done on the weight loss :happydance:, I lost 1 stone 2 (16lb) before Xmas and I would like to lose half a stone more before 'baby weight' just to be able to say that I did reach my target weight (although it will only be once probably!!). Looks like we're looking to lose around the same amount of weight.. Are you going to diet or exercise?

Me and OH have been talking more about our TTC date and I said about December and he seemed a bit gutted as he would have liked to have started trying in May after my birthday but that just seems to soon with finances for us.. He keeps using the argument that there's never a 'right' time to have a baby and I can't always plan every part of my life.

Good luck with your baby talk!! Looking at some people's posts on this site I feel lucky in a way that OH seems to be more broody than I am!!! xxx


----------



## Charlie91

Waiting2try said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to start TTC early sept. I get married on the 4Th August so would like to start trying after we get back from our honeymoon. ideally I'd like to have cleared my overdraft before we start trying .

I'm with you on the overdraft!! Such a pain... I'm into mine as much as I can go and it's going to take a LOT of cutbacks to start bringing it down!!! xx


----------



## brenn09

Welcome to all of the new members of the thread.. I've lost count, but I'm excited to have some many women to wait with! Is anyone else starting in November to ttc? I don't have a waiting-then-ttc buddy yet!! Anyone interested! 

We're 25 (OH 26 in May, I'll be 26 in November, hoping for a BFP before my birthday at the end of the month!!!) I'm in grad school which is why we're waiting and we're wttc #1!!


----------



## teacup

Oooh I think there are 25 of us now! Welcome all the new members of this thread! Time is flying past fast ladies so lets enjoy our final months of pregnancy-free time! (I'm trying to be positive here!) What do you all hope to do before TTC? I hope to save money, lose a tiny bit of weight and get fitter, and clear out lots of clutter so we free up space for baby stuff. :happydance:



brenn09 said:


> Welcome to all of the new members of the thread.. I've lost count, but I'm excited to have some many women to wait with! Is anyone else starting in November to ttc? I don't have a waiting-then-ttc buddy yet!! Anyone interested!
> 
> We're 25 (OH 26 in May, I'll be 26 in November, hoping for a BFP before my birthday at the end of the month!!!) I'm in grad school which is why we're waiting and we're wttc #1!!

I haven't seen any November waiters in here yet Brenn09 but I'm sure we'll get more people joining soon! How are you doing? Are you very broody or not too bad? I only really get very broody when watching One Born Every Minute, or when I'm with my friends and their babies. I'm concentrating on our wedding mostly meanwhile. :flower: I was VERY broody back in August though, but feel fine since we agreed on a TTC date. :thumbup:

Here's the updated list! 

DrmommyDO : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Kwills : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Teacup : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
NennaKay : Sept
Dizzybaby : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Diggory77 : Sept/Oct
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Brenn09 : Nov
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> I haven't seen any November waiters in here yet Brenn09 but I'm sure we'll get more people joining soon! How are you doing? Are you very broody or not too bad? I only really get very broody when watching One Born Every Minute, or when I'm with my friends and their babies. I'm concentrating on our wedding mostly meanwhile. :flower: I was VERY broody back in August though, but feel fine since we agreed on a TTC date. :thumbup:

I've been VERY broody lately, but I've been so busy with classes and such that I haven't been able to get on here very much! I've had several friends have babies recently and I think that may be why... 

My TTC date may be pushed back.. our insurance quote came back yesterday as slightly above what we're comfortably able to afford- we decided that we're not pushing it back right now, we're going to try a couple of things to get the money together and apply for different insurance, as well. Hopefully it'll come together before November! OH and I are just not willing to push back ttc anymore than we already have at this point! I'll be 26 and he'll be pushing 27 at the end of the year! He was really adamant that we'll find a way to do this last night, reminding me to stay hopeful.. it was very sweet, I really have an amazing OH! I can't wait to have his babies!!!

Send some positive thoughts my way, ladies! I'm developing a plan and putting it into action in the next couple months! 

EDIT: We have a plan and we're keeping our ttc date!!! It is cheaper to pay the higher premium while I'm in school than to wait until I'm out of school and get insurance through my workplace. I happen to be very lucky and on close terms with my future boss, so I know what the insurance entails there. 

I'm so happy there are so many of us!! :happydance:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any November waiters in here yet Brenn09 but I'm sure we'll get more people joining soon! How are you doing? Are you very broody or not too bad? I only really get very broody when watching One Born Every Minute, or when I'm with my friends and their babies. I'm concentrating on our wedding mostly meanwhile. :flower: I was VERY broody back in August though, but feel fine since we agreed on a TTC date. :thumbup:
> 
> I've been VERY broody lately, but I've been so busy with classes and such that I haven't been able to get on here very much! I've had several friends have babies recently and I think that may be why...
> 
> My TTC date may be pushed back.. our insurance quote came back yesterday as slightly above what we're comfortably able to afford- we decided that we're not pushing it back right now, we're going to try a couple of things to get the money together and apply for different insurance, as well. Hopefully it'll come together before November! OH and I are just not willing to push back ttc anymore than we already have at this point! I'll be 26 and he'll be pushing 27 at the end of the year! He was really adamant that we'll find a way to do this last night, reminding me to stay hopeful.. it was very sweet, I really have an amazing OH! I can't wait to have his babies!!!
> 
> Send some positive thoughts my way, ladies! I'm developing a plan and putting it into action in the next couple months!
> 
> EDIT: We have a plan and we're keeping our ttc date!!! It is cheaper to pay the higher premium while I'm in school than to wait until I'm out of school and get insurance through my workplace. I happen to be very lucky and on close terms with my future boss, so I know what the insurance entails there.
> 
> I'm so happy there are so many of us!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Glad you didn't have to change your TTC date Brenn09! Yes there are loads of us! Can't wait until we can all start comparing TWW sympotms. :haha:

Not long left at all now. So exciting! :happydance: Lets all have a nice relaxing summer and get healthy for our TTC dates. How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Not long left at all now. So exciting! :happydance: Lets all have a nice relaxing summer and get healthy for our TTC dates. How are all you ladies doing?

I'm doing great! The broodiness has been kept at bay this week, so I'm pretty upbeat and optimistic! 

Lots of working out and eating healthy going on here! What is everyone else doing daily to get healthier?? For me, my vitamins, eating lots of organic fruits/veggies, cutting out processed foods, drinking tons of lemon water, and of course working out every other day or so!! 

How is everyone else??


----------



## akilgore2012

We are also waiting until late September/beginning of October because of our wedding. It's so close, I can't believe it!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Not long left at all now. So exciting! :happydance: Lets all have a nice relaxing summer and get healthy for our TTC dates. How are all you ladies doing?
> 
> I'm doing great! The broodiness has been kept at bay this week, so I'm pretty upbeat and optimistic!
> 
> Lots of working out and eating healthy going on here! What is everyone else doing daily to get healthier?? For me, my vitamins, eating lots of organic fruits/veggies, cutting out processed foods, drinking tons of lemon water, and of course working out every other day or so!!
> 
> How is everyone else??Click to expand...

Wow you're doing much better than me Brenn09! I am taking vitamins (for hair skin and nails for our wedding) and have gone running about 3 times in the last two months! I really need to be more strict with myself. As for eating healthier, I'm doing terrible! I love my food too much. Have had curries and big roast dinners, although last night I had salad and prawns so a little healthier I suppose! 




akilgore2012 said:


> We are also waiting until late September/beginning of October because of our wedding. It's so close, I can't believe it!

Welcome Akilgore! I can't believe how quickly the time is going, only 5 months and we have quite a bit left to book for our wedding! We still need to book the Registrar (£495) but we don't have enough money, we haven't even got the wedding rings yet. It's strange that couples have to spend a fortune to commit to a relationship, especially since the next step is normally babies and they cost a tonne as well! How are all your wedding plans going? I have added you to the list! :happydance:

DrmommyDO : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Kwills : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Teacup : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
NennaKay : Sept
Dizzybaby : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Diggory77 : Sept/Oct
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Brenn09 : Nov
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## akilgore2012

Thank you teacup for adding me! I can't believe it either! This time last year we were getting ready to go on vacation and I had no idea he would propose on the way there! Wedding planning is going well! We just booked the baker and will be tasting our menu with the hotel soon! Things are coming along nicely I'd say! Oh and don't feel bad, we don't have our wedding bands yet either! I have been thinking about the costs of having a baby and the cost of giving birth alone is scaring me a little! Hopefully my health insurance has a low out of pocket maximum and we won't have to pay a ton! Yikes! Good luck with wedding planning yourself! Don't stress, you have plenty of time still!! :hugs:


----------



## brenn09

I'm dying to know how everyone has been doing in this thread!! I can't believe how close our ttc time is getting! What are you doing to get ready for ttc? Any special plans or to-dos left to check off of your list before ttc later this year?

I'm getting very close to the 6 month mark before ttc and I have been super excited and very broody, but in a good way! I've found that the closer I get to ttc the less I experience pain/jealousy, etc. about other's pregnancies, although the feelings are still there- they're just not as sharp.

Edit: I still don't have a wttc #1 buddy!! Anyone else ttc baby #1 in November of this year??? I can't really be the only one!! LOL!


----------



## Summer_millie

Hi everyone, it's so lovely to hear lots of people in a similar situation to me. I've been feeling a bit down lately as I felt like time is practically standing still it is going so slowly!!! But now reading some of your really positive comments it's made me think that I have 4 months left to get ready and hopefully it will pass quite quickly! Can you add me to the list please? We're TTC from 1st September, our 5th wedding anniversary :flower:


----------



## Jary

I so get what you mean. Time seems to be standing still! I feel like I'm still in limbo even tho I've started my job. But then, it's been so stressful and I've had many teary moments because I feel like a rubbish nurse! I think because of that it's made our ttc date further away :(

Not to worry ladies, time is ticking away as we speak do we will get there!


----------



## Girly922

We are waiting until October/November to TTC #1. Can't believe how quick times going, it'll be here soon. 

Ah brenn09, I think it's only us for the November time. :haha:


----------



## NennaKay

It looks like my TTC date has been moved to December 2012... This is so much better than the May 2013 my OH previously insisted on! :cloud9: Good luck ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chloezilla

Hello Ladies!

This is my first post! My husband (age 29) and I (age 24) are gonna try for a babino starting September 2012, after I'm bridesmaid at my best friends wedding. 
From now 'til then I need to lose some weight and improve my general health (I'm a junkfood addict!).

I'm so excited! And its so lovely to know we're all in the same boat. Add me to that list please, teacup :D


----------



## teacup

akilgore2012 said:


> Thank you teacup for adding me! I can't believe it either! This time last year we were getting ready to go on vacation and I had no idea he would propose on the way there! Wedding planning is going well! We just booked the baker and will be tasting our menu with the hotel soon! Things are coming along nicely I'd say! Oh and don't feel bad, we don't have our wedding bands yet either! I have been thinking about the costs of having a baby and the cost of giving birth alone is scaring me a little! Hopefully my health insurance has a low out of pocket maximum and we won't have to pay a ton! Yikes! Good luck with wedding planning yourself! Don't stress, you have plenty of time still!! :hugs:

Thanks Akilgore! :hugs: Yeah good luck with your wedding planning too! 



brenn09 said:


> I'm dying to know how everyone has been doing in this thread!! I can't believe how close our ttc time is getting! What are you doing to get ready for ttc? Any special plans or to-dos left to check off of your list before ttc later this year?
> 
> I'm getting very close to the 6 month mark before ttc and I have been super excited and very broody, but in a good way! I've found that the closer I get to ttc the less I experience pain/jealousy, etc. about other's pregnancies, although the feelings are still there- they're just not as sharp.
> 
> Edit: I still don't have a wttc #1 buddy!! Anyone else ttc baby #1 in November of this year??? I can't really be the only one!! LOL!

Hi Brenn09! Things going good for me here thanks, got a big job come in so have some money coming over the next 8 months. Though I may have to postpone TTC until Jan/Feb but will see how job goes. How are you? Yeah I know what you mean, I don't really get jealous at all about seeing ladies with babies anymore, I just get excited that we'll be able to try for our own baby soon! Very exciting and not long off now! :happydance:



Summer_millie said:


> Hi everyone, it's so lovely to hear lots of people in a similar situation to me. I've been feeling a bit down lately as I felt like time is practically standing still it is going so slowly!!! But now reading some of your really positive comments it's made me think that I have 4 months left to get ready and hopefully it will pass quite quickly! Can you add me to the list please? We're TTC from 1st September, our 5th wedding anniversary :flower:

Welcome Summer_millie! :wave: Yes, I'll add you to the list! Lots of us in September now - how exciting! The time will go so quick! :thumbup:



Jary said:


> I so get what you mean. Time seems to be standing still! I feel like I'm still in limbo even tho I've started my job. But then, it's been so stressful and I've had many teary moments because I feel like a rubbish nurse! I think because of that it's made our ttc date further away :(
> 
> Not to worry ladies, time is ticking away as we speak do we will get there!

I'm sure you're a great nurse, the hard times teach us a lot and only make you stronger - don't let them get you down. Hope things get less stressful, I have a lot of admiration for nurses - they work so hard and help so many people. :hugs: xx



Girly922 said:


> We are waiting until October/November to TTC #1. Can't believe how quick times going, it'll be here soon.
> 
> Ah brenn09, I think it's only us for the November time. :haha:

Welcome Girly922! :wave: I've added you to the list too. So many of us to support each other now! Yay! 



NennaKay said:


> It looks like my TTC date has been moved to December 2012... This is so much better than the May 2013 my OH previously insisted on! :cloud9: Good luck ladies!! :thumbup:

I've moved your date Nennakay. I hope you get a BFP for Christmas! :xmas16:



Chloezilla said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> This is my first post! My husband (age 29) and I (age 24) are gonna try for a babino starting September 2012, after I'm bridesmaid at my best friends wedding.
> From now 'til then I need to lose some weight and improve my general health (I'm a junkfood addict!).
> 
> I'm so excited! And its so lovely to know we're all in the same boat. Add me to that list please, teacup :D

Welcome Chloezilla! :wave: I'm adding you to the list. Good luck with resisting the junk food! I'm supposed to be doing the same and am failing miserably. :haha:

Here is the new updated list ladies! Let me know if I have missed anyone. 

DrmommyDO : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Kwills : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Teacup : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
Dizzybaby : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Summer_millie : Sept
Diggory77 : Sept/Oct
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Brenn09 : Nov
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
NennaKay : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## Jary

Thank you teacup. I am looking out for new jobs closer to home that are hopefully just day units. Work is dominating all my time and I feel like me and my partner haven't had much time together. It'll get better tho I'm sure :)


----------



## diggory77

Hi guys, 
I'm leaving! Happy accident, got my BFP this afternoon!
Best of luck to you all
Xxx


----------



## teacup

diggory77 said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm leaving! Happy accident, got my BFP this afternoon!
> Best of luck to you all
> Xxx

Congratulations! How exciting, have a happy healthy pregnancy. :flower: xxx


----------



## Rato

teacup said:


> Hellooo Everyone! I'm waiting to try for my first :baby: in September 2012 after my wedding. Is anyone else trying for their first around this time and would like to be my buddy? Trying for a baby for the first time is such a big scary thing! I hope I feel ready when the time comes. I'm very broody but also a little scared. What is everyone elses thoughts about starting a family? Any positives/negatives you want to discuss? :flower:
> 
> About me: I'm 25 and my OH is 35 and we've been in a relationship for over 3 years. :cloud9:

Hi there! 
I'm starting in November, also after our wedding! 
I'm 27 and fiance is 35 this August, so similar age to yours! Have you started on vitamins and charting your cycle? 

Good luck with everything!

Rato


----------



## Girly922

diggory77 said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm leaving! Happy accident, got my BFP this afternoon!
> Best of luck to you all
> Xxx

Congratulations!! Wishing you a perfect pregnancy. Xx


----------



## teacup

Rato said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Hellooo Everyone! I'm waiting to try for my first :baby: in September 2012 after my wedding. Is anyone else trying for their first around this time and would like to be my buddy? Trying for a baby for the first time is such a big scary thing! I hope I feel ready when the time comes. I'm very broody but also a little scared. What is everyone elses thoughts about starting a family? Any positives/negatives you want to discuss? :flower:
> 
> About me: I'm 25 and my OH is 35 and we've been in a relationship for over 3 years. :cloud9:
> 
> Hi there!
> I'm starting in November, also after our wedding!
> I'm 27 and fiance is 35 this August, so similar age to yours! Have you started on vitamins and charting your cycle?
> 
> Good luck with everything!
> 
> RatoClick to expand...

Hi Rato! Oooh yes very similar relationship age gaps! I haven't started any pregnancy vitamins yet, I have been taking 'hair, skin, and nails' vitamins for my wedding but I don't suppose that helps much! I probably will start on the pregnancy vitamins a month or two before TTC. What about you? How is wedding planning going? I have added you to the list! :dance:

DrmommyDO : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Kwills : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Teacup : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
Dizzybaby : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Summer_millie : Sept
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
NennaKay : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## teacup

Jary said:


> Thank you teacup. I am looking out for new jobs closer to home that are hopefully just day units. Work is dominating all my time and I feel like me and my partner haven't had much time together. It'll get better tho I'm sure :)

How are things with you job now Jary? Hope it's got better or you found a new one. x :flower:


----------



## puppymom

Hey, you can add me to that list too! We're September, IF we can hold off that long! It was originally July, but I think September is a better time for us, so we'll see...


----------



## Jary

teacup said:


> Jary said:
> 
> 
> Thank you teacup. I am looking out for new jobs closer to home that are hopefully just day units. Work is dominating all my time and I feel like me and my partner haven't had much time together. It'll get better tho I'm sure :)
> 
> How are things with you job now Jary? Hope it's got better or you found a new one. x :flower:Click to expand...

Still stressful. I'm torn whether it would be a good idea to get a new one or not. Practically it isn't but I'm pretty unhappy with my current job. Patients and staff are great. It's just understaffed and I know that wards arnt for me. I needed post reg experience tho. There is a post where I could potentially be trained to be a practice nurse. Which has been my goal since I was a first year student!

Thanks for asking! I just don't know what to do because I need to think of future baby and be in a good position but being unhappy and stressed in my job isn't exactly healthy.

Sorry, I shouldn't rant about work, I am lucky to be where I am xx


----------



## brenn09

Thanks for the list, teacup! Excited to see more November waiters on here, finally!!


----------



## teacup

puppymom said:


> Hey, you can add me to that list too! We're September, IF we can hold off that long! It was originally July, but I think September is a better time for us, so we'll see...

Helllooooo Puppymom! Yes - you have been added! What a lot of us there are now! :happydance:

DrmommyDO : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Kwills : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Teacup : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Summer_millie : Sept
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
NennaKay : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## teacup

How are we all doing? I have gone into a broody lull again - I think it's something to do with summer months! Anyone else find this? I'm also annoyed because I have loads of work to do between now and early next year so I don't think I will be able to TTC on our honeymoon like planned. :cry: I checked my dates too and our wedding/honeymoon is bang on my fertile days! So it would have been perfect. We may have to wait until November/December. Only a couple of months after the wedding I suppose but I was really excited about TTC straight away. 

Are you ladies taking your vitamins for TTC? Got any plans to sort before TTC? Hope you're all doing good. Here is the updated list: 

DrmommyDO : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Kwills : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Summer_millie : Sept
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Teacup : Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
NennaKay : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## brenn09

Hey, teacup!! Welcome to the November waiters!! I know it stinks to push your ttc date back (been there, done that!) but you're waiting with me now! I'll be happy to cheer you on to your new ttc date!! 

Around our house, there have been noises (from OH and myself) about pushing back ttc but every time we talk about it, the reasons are never good enough for either of us to feel comfortable waiting any longer! For now we're still on for November of this year and based on our conversations it should stay the same.. but if it takes awhile to get pregnant, I think we'll be comfortable with that too because it just gives us some extra time to dot our "i"s and cross our "t"s!! 

How is everyone feeling with our ttc dates coming up so quickly??? I get scared to death and so excited I could pee at the same time when I think about it!


----------



## Jary

It is coming up fast, I was thinking about it the other day and can't believe how quick this year is going by. I think my partner feels the same but he is still happy with September. That's considering everything goes ok.

I was on prenatals but kept forgetting due to busy job, but once June is here (very soon) I'm going to take them regularly again as its 3 months prior to ttc date.

We are also taking some holiday time in September. I thought it would be nice for us to have a coupley break before we have a little one. I think my fertile days around that time too :)


----------



## Simonie

Hello!

Can I join your wonderful group? I'm 30 and my boyfriend is 33. We have been together for 12 years now and have a beautiful daughter who's 12 months.

I've been broody since my daughter is 7 months old but the last month was very intense for me. I can't stop thinking about it. I told my boyfriend that I'm ready for another baby but he's not sure yet. Didn't said no but he is not sure, stating financial reasons which are very good! I think it's just an excuse because he's not ready yet but I'm sure he's thinking about it and change is mind in a couple of weeks/months.

I'm planning to start trying for real this time in October to have a baby hopefully in the end of summer or during autumn season. Last time I got pregnant three months after I stopped taking the pill to get my body ready and using the pull out method. It was kind of an accident but we where going to try anyway. I want the excitement to try and test!

Hopefully, my boyfriend will change is mind soon so we can plan. It's still far away, he will have plenty of time thinking about it.

I can't wait to start trying!


----------



## brenn09

Jary: I told OH the other day we were almost down to 5 months before ttc and he turned and looked at me with his eyes sooo round, said "It is!!!" I think time snuck up on him, lol! It seems so much more real to him the closer we get! I got my first positive OPK this morning and he was excited as I was!! 

We're taking some couple holiday time in December, too right after my finals are over. We'll already be ttc but it'll be good for us. We haven't decided where we're going for sure, possibly a cruise. Can't wait!

Welcome Simonie! There are getting to be a lot of us, can't wait until it is our turn to ttc! Why does it seem like our OHs are always the biggest hurdle before ttc?? Lol! Hope our wait flies by!


----------



## TTCnov2012

Ahh I love this forum! I just joined the other day!! Me and hubby plan to start TTCing November/December/January!!! Feels like I'm going to be waiting forever but I know it's not as long as it feels! It will be our first! We have been together 9.5 years and married since October 2011!!! Both 25 years old! Everything feels as if it's coming together! We just settled on our new house yesterday... Now I just hope our finances are in order before winter so we don't have to push anything back... Any tips on how you ladies are saving? Or what your saving goals are before you ttc?? When is a good time to start taking prenatals?


----------



## brenn09

TTCNov2012: My doc said at least three months before ttc to start taking prenatals w/ folic acid! However, there is some research that suggests the earlier you take it, the more likely you are to avoid preterm labor and morning sickness! I've been taking it for years, because a pharmacist I worked for told me all women of "child-bearing years" should take it because it is most essential for pregnancy in the first 25 or so days- usually before a woman knows she is pregnant. 

OH and I are saving, too! For a house, which we hope to buy next spring, and to have as a cushion when I go on maternity leave because I may not get more than a week or two of paid leave, depending on when I fall pg. It requires some sacrifices, the thing I do is make sure I save at least 5% of OH's paychecks BEFORE we pay bills, just sock it away like it was never even there! We hope to have about $7000 socked away before I go on maternity leave but I'll settle for about $4800 realistically.


----------



## Miniegg27

Hi ladies! Can I join in too please? Me and OH are hopefully going to start TTC in december this yr!

X


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Hey, teacup!! Welcome to the November waiters!! I know it stinks to push your ttc date back (been there, done that!) but you're waiting with me now! I'll be happy to cheer you on to your new ttc date!!
> 
> Around our house, there have been noises (from OH and myself) about pushing back ttc but every time we talk about it, the reasons are never good enough for either of us to feel comfortable waiting any longer! For now we're still on for November of this year and based on our conversations it should stay the same.. but if it takes awhile to get pregnant, I think we'll be comfortable with that too because it just gives us some extra time to dot our "i"s and cross our "t"s!!
> 
> How is everyone feeling with our ttc dates coming up so quickly??? I get scared to death and so excited I could pee at the same time when I think about it!

Yay thank you Brenn for cheering me on in November! I will cheer you on too! :haha: Yeah I'm sad for pushing the date away further but at least it gives us time to save some money and recover financially after the wedding/honeymoon. It will be a nice Christmas present to get a BFP! :thumbup: 

How is work going now Jary? Have things improved? I'll start taking the prenatal vitamins in September I think. I'll continue with my hair, skin, nails vitamins until after the wedding. Probably shouldn't take both at the same time! I'm failing at eating healthy, and my exercise plan went out the window. But I will try to get back on that soon! :haha: 

Welcome Simonie, TTCnov2012, Miniegg27! Your avatar makes me want a mini egg Miniegg27! You have all been added to the list!  I hope all you ladies are having a lovely weekend. I can't believe how quickly the time is creeping up! We'll all be 7 - 9(!) months pregnant this time next year (or some of us giving birth even)! How exciting, I can't wait to start looking at baby cots and clothes, and sorting out the spare room. :happydance:

Here is the updated list: 
DrmommyDO : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Kwills : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Summer_millie : Sept
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Simonie: Oct
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Teacup : Nov/Dec
TTCnov2012: Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
NennaKay : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## Summer_millie

We've decided to try end of August as my fertile dates are the end of August and beginning of september. Please can you change my date to August? I am soooo excited we are moving the date earlier, I know it's only a couple of days but August doesn't feel as long to wait! :) thank u xx


----------



## sarah34

Hiya, 

I will be ttc at the same time :) stopping my pill in August and so excited to do so!! At least you have the wedding to keep you occupied! The wait is killing me at the min!! Lol xx


----------



## brenn09

Any November/December waiting ladies want to be wttc then ttc buddies with me??? We'll be ttc late November, early December depending on my fertile days! 

I can't wait until my ticker is down to 5 months!!! Wahoo!!


----------



## counting

Hey-

Didn't read through all the other posts here but I figured I'd tack myself onto the list here as waiting to try this fall/winter!

We are just doing a bit more saving and making sure everything is financially a-ok ( we are putting away our estimated baby costs every month into savings and making sure it will work for a couple months. It will, but it also will give us a little cushion for when baby comes.)

Hope to be trying in September/October depending on certain things. Hopes up for September though, so maybe I can have a BFP as a birthday present this year. Though if things work out earlier I will be so, so happy. 

About me- 23, married for over a year, with my husband for 3 1/2 years. Hubby is 22. We will be 24 and 23 when we start trying/ hopefully have a baby. I always wanted to be a fairly young mother so I could enjoy my kid growing up, be active and energetic and have our parents(future grandparents) young and healthy enough to enjoy our child. No kids for either of us yet, and we only plan on having one(I always say maybe two, but I will be content with one happy, healthy child!). We do have fur kids though, and I think it will be great especially to see our dog and child become great playmates as he or she grows up!


So excited, nervous, obsessed by the thought that by this time next year I will most likely be pregnant and ready to start the journey of being a mom! Good luck everyone, and be patient...which is a hard thing to say right now as I can't wait to be a mom. I really feel like having and raisin a child is what I was meant to do with my life, ever since I was very young. I work with kids for a living(children's librarian) which allows me to see how smart, unique and great every child can be, but makes me want my own so much more.

Wish me luck :D


----------



## sazibubba

Hey teacup wer waiting to try for our second baby. We will be ttc 1 day before u do!! Lol


----------



## teacup

Summer_millie said:


> We've decided to try end of August as my fertile dates are the end of August and beginning of september. Please can you change my date to August? I am soooo excited we are moving the date earlier, I know it's only a couple of days but August doesn't feel as long to wait! :) thank u xx

I've moved your date now Summer! Congratulations on moving your date to August! Only a couple of months to go now! :happydance: Have you starting sorting anything out yet? I bet you double-take when you walk past mothercare shops (I do!) Can't wait to choose a cot, pram etc.



sarah34 said:


> Hiya,
> I will be ttc at the same time :) stopping my pill in August and so excited to do so!! At least you have the wedding to keep you occupied! The wait is killing me at the min!! Lol xx

Welcome Sarah! I had to move my date to November. :-( But I'm sure it will go very quick! Yes the wedding is occupying me, I went to try on my dress today - so excited! The time will go really quick, enjoy the summer and then you'll be TTC in no time! Very exciting! 



brenn09 said:


> Any November/December waiting ladies want to be wttc then ttc buddies with me??? We'll be ttc late November, early December depending on my fertile days!
> 
> I can't wait until my ticker is down to 5 months!!! Wahoo!!

I'll be your buddy brenn09! I'm waiting exactly the same time as you now, we can get christmas BFP's together! :happydance:



counting said:


> Hey-
> 
> Didn't read through all the other posts here but I figured I'd tack myself onto the list here as waiting to try this fall/winter!
> 
> We are just doing a bit more saving and making sure everything is financially a-ok ( we are putting away our estimated baby costs every month into savings and making sure it will work for a couple months. It will, but it also will give us a little cushion for when baby comes.)
> 
> Hope to be trying in September/October depending on certain things. Hopes up for September though, so maybe I can have a BFP as a birthday present this year. Though if things work out earlier I will be so, so happy.
> 
> About me- 23, married for over a year, with my husband for 3 1/2 years. Hubby is 22. We will be 24 and 23 when we start trying/ hopefully have a baby. I always wanted to be a fairly young mother so I could enjoy my kid growing up, be active and energetic and have our parents(future grandparents) young and healthy enough to enjoy our child. No kids for either of us yet, and we only plan on having one(I always say maybe two, but I will be content with one happy, healthy child!). We do have fur kids though, and I think it will be great especially to see our dog and child become great playmates as he or she grows up!
> 
> So excited, nervous, obsessed by the thought that by this time next year I will most likely be pregnant and ready to start the journey of being a mom! Good luck everyone, and be patient...which is a hard thing to say right now as I can't wait to be a mom. I really feel like having and raisin a child is what I was meant to do with my life, ever since I was very young. I work with kids for a living(children's librarian) which allows me to see how smart, unique and great every child can be, but makes me want my own so much more.
> 
> Wish me luck :D

Thank you and good luck to you too Counting! and Welcome! Only three months to go! Yeah we need to sort ourselves financially too - the wedding hasn't really helped with that! Hope you get everything sorted in time (or earlier!). September will be here in no time. :thumbup:



sazibubba said:


> Hey teacup wer waiting to try for our second baby. We will be ttc 1 day before u do!! Lol

Welcome Sazibubba! :hi: I have added you to the list. September is really near now! I had to change my date to Nov/Dec, so will have to resist TTC on our honeymoon after all! Going to be difficult resisting! 

Here is the updated list, I hope I got everyone's months right: 

Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Sarah34 : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Counting: Sept / Oct
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Simonie: Oct
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Teacup : Nov/Dec
TTCnov2012: Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
NennaKay : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## Summer_millie

Thanks teacup, just trying to get ready as best as possible really... Ive cut down loads on alcohol, trying to eat more fruit and veg and trying to de-stress as much as possible. I finish uni in 6 weeks and were hoping to move into our new house on August 1st. Just feels like everything is finally happening now, and I'm soooo happy:)

What about you? 5 months isn't long, it'll be here before we know it!!


----------



## brenn09

Yayyy for wttc and ttc buddies, teacup!! :hugs: I have all my fingers and toes crossed for Christmas BFPs for the two of us!!! I'm so excited about ttc that I can barely imagine getting a BFP the same month, too!! Here's to hoping!! :happydance:


----------



## teacup

Summer_millie said:


> Thanks teacup, just trying to get ready as best as possible really... Ive cut down loads on alcohol, trying to eat more fruit and veg and trying to de-stress as much as possible. I finish uni in 6 weeks and were hoping to move into our new house on August 1st. Just feels like everything is finally happening now, and I'm soooo happy:)
> 
> What about you? 5 months isn't long, it'll be here before we know it!!

Aww that sounds cool! Hope the house move goes smoothly, how exciting! We are getting back into eating healthy now (had a minor blip of takeaways!) and I have two jobs now so trying to save lots of money. We're also selling lots of stuff we don't want/use so that we can make some extra money to pay for the wedding. So things are coming along slowly!



brenn09 said:


> Yayyy for wttc and ttc buddies, teacup!! :hugs: I have all my fingers and toes crossed for Christmas BFPs for the two of us!!! I'm so excited about ttc that I can barely imagine getting a BFP the same month, too!! Here's to hoping!! :happydance:

Yayyyy! :happydance: Can't wait! Hopefully I'll get this job finished in time so I don't have to put my dates back even more! Yeah I'll be crossing everything for you too, Christmas BFP's will be great! :xmas8:


----------



## sazibubba

Thanks for adding me to the list. i need to destress. hard tho with a grumpy 8 month old!! Going on prenatals on sat woooo


----------



## sarah34

Hey teacup,

Thanks for adding me to the list, happy to say that I will be stopping my pill at the beginning of August so you can move me to August :D 

xxx


----------



## teacup

sarah34 said:


> Hey teacup,
> 
> Thanks for adding me to the list, happy to say that I will be stopping my pill at the beginning of August so you can move me to August :D
> 
> xxx

Oooh August is really close! How exciting! :happydance: I have changed the list:

Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Counting: Sept / Oct
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Simonie: Oct
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
TTCnov2012: Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
NennaKay : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## sarah34

Thanks :)


----------



## msturner80

Hey tea cup, please add me.
Will be trying for second baby Sept-Dec


----------



## teacup

msturner80 said:


> Hey tea cup, please add me.
> Will be trying for second baby Sept-Dec

Welcome Msturner80! I have added you to the list. :flower: There are loads of us! :happydance:

Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Counting: Sept / Oct
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Simonie: Oct
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
TTCnov2012: Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
NennaKay : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## Miniegg27

Hey ladies! How are you all? I saw so many pregnant people over the weekend, I can't wait to have a bump of my very own! X


----------



## lozzabean22

Hi!! Yeah I'm WTT to try from september onwards :D I'll be your buddy :D 
Lauren x


----------



## brenn09

Miniegg: it was quite the weekend for pregnancy announcements over here around me! All baby #2s as well.. most of their siblings born after we started wttc... oh, well it'll be my turn in 4-5 months!! At least this go around, I'll have a chance at being pregnant before they have their baby!


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Hello!

My partner and I are getting married in Nov '12 and had originally planned to take a mini-moon straight after, wait until April '13 until we go on our main honeymoon and then start trying...

Since we agreed these timescales it seems there are babies everywhere we go! After a weekend surrounded by babies and toddlers, my partner has suggested that we scrap the mini-moon, bring the honeymoon forward to Nov / Dec '12 so that we can start trying on the honeymoon! Very exciting! He seems to be getting almost broodier than me sometimes!


----------



## teacup

Hi Lozzabean! I can't TTC in Sept anymore but am going to TTC in Nov. Will still be your buddy though! :hugs: I have added you to the list! x



MonkeyMummy2b said:


> Hello!
> 
> My partner and I are getting married in Nov '12 and had originally planned to take a mini-moon straight after, wait until April '13 until we go on our main honeymoon and then start trying...
> 
> Since we agreed these timescales it seems there are babies everywhere we go! After a weekend surrounded by babies and toddlers, my partner has suggested that we scrap the mini-moon, bring the honeymoon forward to Nov / Dec '12 so that we can start trying on the honeymoon! Very exciting! He seems to be getting almost broodier than me sometimes!

Oooh congrats on bringing the TTC date forward! :happydance: Awww it's lovely when your OH is enthusiastic about wanting a baby. :cloud9: My OH has been mentioning it quite a bit recently, he is keen to start trying in September after the wedding but I think we should wait until I have finished my job, because I know I will get easily distracted by being pregnant (day dreaming, reading up on pregnancy stuff, looking at baby stuff to buy etc) and then I might not manage to do the job. But we'll see... I just don't want to fail because I would lose out on a lot of money and career prospects. I'm sure we can manage waiting a couple more months! :thumbup: 


Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Counting: Sept / Oct
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Simonie: Oct
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
TTCnov2012: Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
NennaKay : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## jess_1984

We might be ttc from December now! OH said today that we can. I am not 100% convinced he won't change his mind do trying not to get too excited but might only have 6 months to go!!!!


----------



## mummybuns

I'm in the same boat as you Jess....sort of cautious excitement and a bit of disbelief that I really will have the green light in Dec!! OH said yes but feeling that I am the one keen to try rather than him ...


----------



## brenn09

Teacup!! How's your week and your waiting going?!? It has been busy over here but seems like the wait is stretching out again!! Ahhhh it changes every day- sometimes I get so nervous thinking about how soon it is and other times so impatient because it seems so far away!


----------



## Em1991

Hi! 

About me: I'm 20 - ill be 21 when we TTC. OH the same. We have been together for 5 years. 

We are going to start trying after our holiday to Orlando Florida. This year I will have been on two holidays an all inclusive holiday will lots of free drinks. Then a once in a lifetime holiday to Disney world. Then we have gotten everything out the way we want to do in regards to a baby free life. 

I feel really excited to be TTC this october! I feel that I am ready I have wanted this for too long now. I've always wanted children, more so since I was about 16! Temptation resisted till now. I feel that we are both in a good place to be TTC. Stable home, stable job, abit of money aside, been on the holidays we wanted to do, we arn't ones to go out drinking only the odd night out for a meal somewhere once and a while, we are both mature in mind. We have been together for 5 year and getting engaged this July - which I cant wait for. Haha. 

All ready and waiting to TTC! 

Em x


----------



## atalanta85

Fingers crossed, but hoping to in November. If I had my way, we'd be trying right now, but there's a few things we need to get out of the way first. My biggest challenge is paying off my credit card before then. Definitely achievable and I'm determined, lol. That was our deal - me pay off my credit card, OH to lose some weight ;)
I'm 27 and he's soon to be 31 and we've been together over three years and although I've been wanting to try for more than a year now, OH has finally come to terms with the idea and is becoming more and more happy to start trying soon.
Good luck to everyone out there, first timers and all others. 
I'm so clucky at the moment, I just can't wait to start trying, lol.


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Teacup!! How's your week and your waiting going?!? It has been busy over here but seems like the wait is stretching out again!! Ahhhh it changes every day- sometimes I get so nervous thinking about how soon it is and other times so impatient because it seems so far away!

Hi Brenn09! My week is going okay thanks, been a bit lazy though - really need to get on and do work! The sooner I finish my project, the sooner we can TTC. I have been feeling very broody recently, my OH and I were chatting about baby names last night and it didn't help! Really want our own little bundle now. :cloud9: I know what you mean about switching between being impatient and being nervous of how close it is! I feel that way too, I probably will freak out and put the date back when November comes along, it's such a big journey starting a family - I'm a little scared but also super excited! We can all support each other with taking the leap into motherhood!

Have you got much left to sort out before TTC? Or is it mainly a waiting game now? xx


----------



## counting

You can change my date to December :(

Actually, it isn't the end of the world, I know, and it also means we should have student loan paid off and much more savings ready before baby would be born. Which is good. I still get to go off BC in September/October, which will give me 3 months to have it cleared out of my system. With the previous plan I would have been stopping BC and TTC the same month, so less chance of success. The date isn't set in stone, but I do see a lot of other WTTers for December, so it's nice to know I should have some support along the way!


----------



## teacup

jess_1984 said:


> We might be ttc from December now! OH said today that we can. I am not 100% convinced he won't change his mind do trying not to get too excited but might only have 6 months to go!!!!




mummybuns said:


> I'm in the same boat as you Jess....sort of cautious excitement and a bit of disbelief that I really will have the green light in Dec!! OH said yes but feeling that I am the one keen to try rather than him ...




Em1991 said:


> Hi!
> 
> About me: I'm 20 - ill be 21 when we TTC. OH the same. We have been together for 5 years.
> 
> We are going to start trying after our holiday to Orlando Florida. This year I will have been on two holidays an all inclusive holiday will lots of free drinks. Then a once in a lifetime holiday to Disney world. Then we have gotten everything out the way we want to do in regards to a baby free life.
> 
> I feel really excited to be TTC this october! I feel that I am ready I have wanted this for too long now. I've always wanted children, more so since I was about 16! Temptation resisted till now. I feel that we are both in a good place to be TTC. Stable home, stable job, abit of money aside, been on the holidays we wanted to do, we arn't ones to go out drinking only the odd night out for a meal somewhere once and a while, we are both mature in mind. We have been together for 5 year and getting engaged this July - which I cant wait for. Haha.
> 
> All ready and waiting to TTC!
> 
> Em x




atalanta85 said:


> Fingers crossed, but hoping to in November. If I had my way, we'd be trying right now, but there's a few things we need to get out of the way first. My biggest challenge is paying off my credit card before then. Definitely achievable and I'm determined, lol. That was our deal - me pay off my credit card, OH to lose some weight ;)
> I'm 27 and he's soon to be 31 and we've been together over three years and although I've been wanting to try for more than a year now, OH has finally come to terms with the idea and is becoming more and more happy to start trying soon.
> Good luck to everyone out there, first timers and all others.
> I'm so clucky at the moment, I just can't wait to start trying, lol.

Welcome Jess_1984, Em1991, Mummybuns, and Atlanta85! I have added you all to the list! I can't believe how many of us there are - lots of support when we all begin TTC! :happydance:

Sorry to hear you had to change your TTC Counting, I have put you on December now. Hope you get a christmas BFP! December will be here in no time. xx

Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Em1991: Oct
Simonie: Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
TTCnov2012: Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Counting: Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
NennaKay : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## Simonie

I just re-read the title and realized it's for #1! Oh well, I don't think you guys will be offended! I think that each pregnancy is different and I will probably have a ton of questions when it will happen! I hope you guys can let me stay in your little group! :)


----------



## teacup

Simonie said:


> I just re-read the title and realized it's for #1! Oh well, I don't think you guys will be offended! I think that each pregnancy is different and I will probably have a ton of questions when it will happen! I hope you guys can let me stay in your little group! :)

You are very welcome, I just wrote #1 to narrow it down a little, I think a few ladies who already have children have joined this forum too. I'm sure you will have some advice that will help us all out! We can all support each other in TTC whether it's a first time or not! xxx


----------



## akilgore2012

My FI just texted me saying he can't wait to have a baby. He said "I'm probably going to burst into tears the first time I hold my child" I would be lying if I said it didn't make me tear up. He's going to make me crack if he keeps getting all sentimental on me, but I REALLY don't want to be feeling like junk and in my first trimester on my wedding day in September!! Poor guy....


----------



## misslozmcw

teacup said:


> Hellooo Everyone! I'm waiting to try for my first :baby: in September 2012 after my wedding. Is anyone else trying for their first around this time and would like to be my buddy? Trying for a baby for the first time is such a big scary thing! I hope I feel ready when the time comes. I'm very broody but also a little scared. What is everyone elses thoughts about starting a family? Any positives/negatives you want to discuss? :flower:
> 
> About me: I'm 25 and my OH is 35 and we've been in a relationship for over 3 years. :cloud9:

Hi! I'm going to be trying for my first in September 2012 too! It was originally supposed to be this month, but due to some complications it has been postponed till September! 

I know exactly how you feel about being broody and a little scared! I want nothing more than to have a baby but the thought is sometimes scary too! I worry about how my body will cope with it, are we really going to be ready when it happens, how will be cope if something happens to our jobs...the list is endless!

I really can't wait to start trying though!:happydance:


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Have you got much left to sort out before TTC? Or is it mainly a waiting game now? xx

At this point, it's really a waiting game but we do need to be building up our savings account for maternity leave and unexpected bills plus tucking away for baby splurges. I won't start rx prenatals until August, so there is that step to look forward to since my ob/gyn insists I take them! We are still looking to move into larger rental in case our house buying quest next spring falls through or doesn't happen as quickly as my birth so that we're bringing baby home to a larger/safer/nicer home. I just feel like we're really just killing time until we can start! I wish there was a way to move up my graduation date but it's stuck at May 2013. 

It's been a pretty broody week or few days for me, too. I just keep picturing our little bundle and I realized I don't want to even be pregnant, I just want to bring our baby home!! I'm tired of waiting and seeing our niece and nephew lately has made it all the more real- they're almost 2 and almost 5 so such fun ages where they're learning so much every day and it makes my heart hurt to think it'll be years before seeing our own children enter these stages. I want it now. :cry: I can't wait until we start trying together, hopefully I won't lose my head too much after all the waiting- it'll be so exciting and scary all at once! I know you ladies will hold me together, lol!! 

Hope everyone is having a great week!!:hugs:


----------



## Jary

Anybody else starting to feel a bit scared? For the first time I'm actually scared about having a baby lol. I suppose it comes with the territory since its almost a reality. I've had a long chat with my partner tho and he's helped ease my worries. I know we could be in a better position but that would take quite a while and I do want to be a fairly young mum. My friend has just given birth last night so I guess this has got me thinking babies all over again!
I know what you mean Brenn09 I'm excited about when they start getting older and you start to see who they are turning out like and what interests them. I'd love to sit down and draw pictures with my little one. Simple but I always remember how much I loved it as a kid! Also kids have such imaginations. My cousin miles is 4 and he tells the most wild stories about fairies and adventures he's been on (but hasnt actually been on them) I hope that's not a bad thing lol but it is sweet.


----------



## Sugaree5335

We'll be trying in September. At least we will be if we can wait that long. I was supposed to have my insurance take effect this week, but it seems the payroll office has screwed that up. It seems that I'll be dealing with them first thing this morning. 

My BFF just had a baby girl a week ago and another friend had her little girl 6 weeks ago and SO's BFF's wife is currently pregnant. SO has baby fever as bad as I do, so it's gonna be a tough wait.


----------



## teacup

akilgore2012 said:


> My FI just texted me saying he can't wait to have a baby. He said "I'm probably going to burst into tears the first time I hold my child" I would be lying if I said it didn't make me tear up. He's going to make me crack if he keeps getting all sentimental on me, but I REALLY don't want to be feeling like junk and in my first trimester on my wedding day in September!! Poor guy....

Awww! Yeah my OH was chatting about babies the other day, makes me even broodier! :cloud9: He's even nick-named our unborn child. Def wait until after the wedding, some girls get terrible morning sickness/acne/tiredness etc! Have a honeymoon baby! :thumbup: Hows planning going for your wedding? Much left to sort? September is so close now! xx



misslozmcw said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Hellooo Everyone! I'm waiting to try for my first :baby: in September 2012 after my wedding. Is anyone else trying for their first around this time and would like to be my buddy? Trying for a baby for the first time is such a big scary thing! I hope I feel ready when the time comes. I'm very broody but also a little scared. What is everyone elses thoughts about starting a family? Any positives/negatives you want to discuss? :flower:
> 
> About me: I'm 25 and my OH is 35 and we've been in a relationship for over 3 years. :cloud9:
> 
> Hi! I'm going to be trying for my first in September 2012 too! It was originally supposed to be this month, but due to some complications it has been postponed till September!
> 
> I know exactly how you feel about being broody and a little scared! I want nothing more than to have a baby but the thought is sometimes scary too! I worry about how my body will cope with it, are we really going to be ready when it happens, how will be cope if something happens to our jobs...the list is endless!
> 
> I really can't wait to start trying though!:happydance:Click to expand...




Jary said:


> Anybody else starting to feel a bit scared? For the first time I'm actually scared about having a baby lol. I suppose it comes with the territory since its almost a reality. I've had a long chat with my partner tho and he's helped ease my worries. I know we could be in a better position but that would take quite a while and I do want to be a fairly young mum. My friend has just given birth last night so I guess this has got me thinking babies all over again!
> I know what you mean Brenn09 I'm excited about when they start getting older and you start to see who they are turning out like and what interests them. I'd love to sit down and draw pictures with my little one. Simple but I always remember how much I loved it as a kid! Also kids have such imaginations. My cousin miles is 4 and he tells the most wild stories about fairies and adventures he's been on (but hasnt actually been on them) I hope that's not a bad thing lol but it is sweet.

Welcome Misslozmcw! Hi Jary! Aww yeah I'm still a little nervous about starting a family - it changes your life completely. Must be so rewarding though and so much fun (also stressful at times!) I can't wait for my OH and I to have our own little bundle. Only a few more months before TTC! :happydance: Any thing you need to sort before September?



brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Have you got much left to sort out before TTC? Or is it mainly a waiting game now? xx
> 
> At this point, it's really a waiting game but we do need to be building up our savings account for maternity leave and unexpected bills plus tucking away for baby splurges. I won't start rx prenatals until August, so there is that step to look forward to since my ob/gyn insists I take them! We are still looking to move into larger rental in case our house buying quest next spring falls through or doesn't happen as quickly as my birth so that we're bringing baby home to a larger/safer/nicer home. I just feel like we're really just killing time until we can start! I wish there was a way to move up my graduation date but it's stuck at May 2013.
> 
> It's been a pretty broody week or few days for me, too. I just keep picturing our little bundle and I realized I don't want to even be pregnant, I just want to bring our baby home!! I'm tired of waiting and seeing our niece and nephew lately has made it all the more real- they're almost 2 and almost 5 so such fun ages where they're learning so much every day and it makes my heart hurt to think it'll be years before seeing our own children enter these stages. I want it now. :cry: I can't wait until we start trying together, hopefully I won't lose my head too much after all the waiting- it'll be so exciting and scary all at once! I know you ladies will hold me together, lol!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Wow you sound really organised Brenn09! :thumbup: Yeah I have had a REALLY broody week. I don't know if it's the time of year or spending the day with my new little baby niece, but I can't wait to start TTC! I have been trying to organise my hen party recently, and ALL my friends/family who are invited are either expecting babies, or have babies! Gonna be a lot of baby talk and me putting on a brave face (or getting drunk in the corner!) :haha:



Sugaree5335 said:


> We'll be trying in September. At least we will be if we can wait that long. I was supposed to have my insurance take effect this week, but it seems the payroll office has screwed that up. It seems that I'll be dealing with them first thing this morning.
> 
> My BFF just had a baby girl a week ago and another friend had her little girl 6 weeks ago and SO's BFF's wife is currently pregnant. SO has baby fever as bad as I do, so it's gonna be a tough wait.

Welcome Sugaree5335! I have added you to the list. Lots and lots of girlies trying in September! :happydance:

Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Em1991: Oct
Simonie: Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
TTCnov2012: Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Counting: Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
NennaKay : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## brittani

Well its been a while since I last posted. Still arent sure if my husband is going to have surgery or not :(. However I am pretty sure we are going to be starting to try in August now, I think I have him talked into it! Hehe!
I am getting nervous too, so many things going on in my mind (can I even have kids, am I going to be a good mom, him a good dad, can we afford this...ahh just so much stuff)
I am going to my OBGYN soon and am nervous to talk to him about it even, I'm scared of the unknown! I like to be in control lol.
So how is everyone doing-It's getting so close now, I cant believe it!!!!


----------



## Chloezilla

Jary, I'm a little scared! Financially we could be in a better place and thats the main thing I worry about. We need to move into a bigger house aswell, we only have 1 bedroom atm which isnt ideal!!

Trying not to let on to hubby how I feel though, dont wanna plant any seeds of doubt. I dont wanna delay anything. At the end of the day the main thing you gotta think is "it takes 9 months to grow a baby" and we can all probably acheive alot in that time if we had to!


----------



## Chloezilla

And yes - its insanely soon. I even bought my first folic acid tabs today!! Eeee...!


----------



## Jary

Yeah we are looking at properties to rent and hopefully we'll have a place soon. I can't wait so we can start getting settled in and start to think about stuff we will need for baby and also so we can save a bit more.

Finance is what scares my partner more than anything. But the good thing about being with the NHS is that the trust mat pay is pretty ok. Not amazing but still helpful, so I guess we are in a comfortable situation. I know we'll have to watch our money closely but I'm sure we will manage.

I think come September I'll be more settled and more sure about starting a family. It is exciting as it is scary tho! 3 months!


----------



## kwills55

Getting so soon now! I've got prenatal tablets for hubby and I to take (his and hers cos he wanted to be involved!) And we start taking them Monday which is 3 months before I come off the pill!  Eeek! Very exciting, but agree I'm also a little nervous about money etc xxx


----------



## Chloezilla

Yeah I work for Specsavers, definatly pays to work for a bigger company, I calculated by mat. pay and its not too bad at all... if I can I'm gonna work up to the day I'm about to pop, I'm on my feet all day though so dont know how long I'd manage it. Rather have more time with baby than time sitting at home super-fat haha.


----------



## Gunnhilde

Well, I'm going to move myself over here. After much broodiness and shaking my finger at myself for over planning and being a control freak, I've decided to go with the flow.

So, it'll be September/October TTC date.


----------



## wellsk

Jary said:


> Anybody else starting to feel a bit scared? For the first time I'm actually scared about having a baby lol. I suppose it comes with the territory since its almost a reality. I've had a long chat with my partner tho and he's helped ease my worries. I know we could be in a better position but that would take quite a while and I do want to be a fairly young mum. My friend has just given birth last night so I guess this has got me thinking babies all over again!
> I know what you mean Brenn09 I'm excited about when they start getting older and you start to see who they are turning out like and what interests them. I'd love to sit down and draw pictures with my little one. Simple but I always remember how much I loved it as a kid! Also kids have such imaginations. My cousin miles is 4 and he tells the most wild stories about fairies and adventures he's been on (but hasnt actually been on them) I hope that's not a bad thing lol but it is sweet.

I know exactly how you feel! I have these moments of being terrified, mostly it's a financial thing, and partly my family not being very happy with the idea of having kids young (I'll be 22! Hopefully!).
They believe I'm throwing my life away, that I should move to a better house, buy a better car, go on more exotic holidays, get a career under my belt, etc, etc. And I hate that they feel that way, my mother was never broody and wasn't particularly bothered about children. So she simply doesn't understand how it feels to want children as badly as I do. 
Because my friends don't want kids young either (if they don't already have them by accident) I feel like I have absolutely no one to talk to. DH tries to understand, but my heart literally aches for children. I've never wanted anything more than this!

I feel like, 'I love my house', 'my car is just fine thanks!', 'I've been on some amazing holidays, and why can't I do that with children?', 'I don't want my career yet as I want to be a stay at home mum!'....

My only real concern is finances, I will probably need to work a little part time job after the baby is more just to have some savings. But as long as we're careful, we will be more than okay!

I can't remember who mentioned it, but someone wrote 'I don't want to be pregnant, I just want to bring my baby home now.'
I disagree, I can't wait to be pregnant. To have my baby bump and relish in all pregnant-ness! I've promised myself that I will not complain publically about anything in my pregnancy (unless it's serious!) as I've wanted this for so long, and will really apprieciate the importance of being pregnant (If that makes sense!).


----------



## brenn09

wellsk said:


> I can't remember who mentioned it, but someone wrote 'I don't want to be pregnant, I just want to bring my baby home now.'
> I disagree, I can't wait to be pregnant. To have my baby bump and relish in all pregnant-ness! I've promised myself that I will not complain publically about anything in my pregnancy (unless it's serious!) as I've wanted this for so long, and will really apprieciate the importance of being pregnant (If that makes sense!).

I wrote it (I think...) but I know what you mean! 

It isn't that I don't want to be pregnant and relish in that fact but it is that I've been waiting so long and the dream of being pregnant and having a big ol' belly.. well, it isn't what I want- I just want our baby. I've dreamed for a very long time about getting to ttc, being pregnant, getting our BFP, buying special items for our baby, our celebration at our baby shower and all that.. but one day I realized that all of that.. I don't really want it, the attention and celebration and preparation- although I'll get to have it- I am really just ready for our baby and I get really sad thinking it'll take 9-10 months to bring our baby home after we get pregnant!

I'm saying pregnancy isn't the dream- our baby is.


----------



## wellsk

brenn09 said:


> wellsk said:
> 
> 
> I can't remember who mentioned it, but someone wrote 'I don't want to be pregnant, I just want to bring my baby home now.'
> I disagree, I can't wait to be pregnant. To have my baby bump and relish in all pregnant-ness! I've promised myself that I will not complain publically about anything in my pregnancy (unless it's serious!) as I've wanted this for so long, and will really apprieciate the importance of being pregnant (If that makes sense!).
> 
> I wrote it (I think...) but I know what you mean!
> 
> It isn't that I don't want to be pregnant and relish in that fact but it is that I've been waiting so long and the dream of being pregnant and having a big ol' belly.. well, it isn't what I want- I just want our baby. I've dreamed for a very long time about getting to ttc, being pregnant, getting our BFP, buying special items for our baby, our celebration at our baby shower and all that.. but one day I realized that all of that.. I don't really want it, the attention and celebration and preparation- although I'll get to have it- I am really just ready for our baby and I get really sad thinking it'll take 9-10 months to bring our baby home after we get pregnant!
> 
> I'm saying pregnancy isn't the dream- our baby is.Click to expand...

True enough I guess!
It's not the attention for me though, it's knowing that I'm growing my own child (I make it sound like a plant, but can't think of a better way to put it! ahaha). And experiencing what it is to be pregnant. 
But I can't wait for that day either, when I give birth and my own precious little one is handed to me. It will be the proudest moment of my life :)


----------



## brenn09

Whoops, I wasn't meaning you or I or anyone else is in it for the attention! If that is what we wanted, none of us would be waiting to ttc!

I think something is being lost in translation, because I want to be pregnant, too! I just wish it could happen sooner, so that I could have my baby sooner. The thought of waiting even more after we get pregnant... Ugh, it seems unfair!


----------



## wellsk

brenn09 said:


> Whoops, I wasn't meaning you or I or anyone else is in it for the attention! If that is what we wanted, none of us would be waiting to ttc!
> 
> I think something is being lost in translation, because I want to be pregnant, too! I just wish it could happen sooner, so that I could have my baby sooner. The thought of waiting even more after we get pregnant... Ugh, it seems unfair!

Yeah, I know how you feel. My DH and I have kinda been NTNP for the past 6months. I thought it would happen right away, but it simply didn't. Now it's getting closer to my Dissertation and final exams at university, I decided that I didn't want to put my degree in jeopardy. So this time I really do have to wait until September. Sighhh. Good luck with your WTT and TTC Brenn! :hugs:


----------



## teacup

Gunnhilde said:


> Well, I'm going to move myself over here. After much broodiness and shaking my finger at myself for over planning and being a control freak, I've decided to go with the flow.
> 
> So, it'll be September/October TTC date.

Congratulations on deciding on a TTC date Gunnhilde! :happydance: I have added you to the fabulous list!



Chloezilla said:


> Yeah I work for Specsavers, definatly pays to work for a bigger company, *I calculated by mat. pay and its not too bad at all...* if I can I'm gonna work up to the day I'm about to pop, I'm on my feet all day though so dont know how long I'd manage it. Rather have more time with baby than time sitting at home super-fat haha.

Oooh that sounds good Chloe! Sadly I'm self employed so I don't get any maternity pay. :cry: But maybe I will qualify for the standard government maternity pay (at least I hope so!) We'll also try to save save save money between now and when the baby is born (which will be hard with a wedding and honeymoon coming up!) 

Is anyone else self employed and knows much about maternity pay entitlement? I pay national insurance, and tax etc.

Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Gunnhilde : Sept / Oct
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Em1991: Oct
Simonie: Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
TTCnov2012: Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Counting: Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
NennaKay : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## wellsk

I've just realised I originally came on here to ask if I could join the list? :)
But then got carried away in the chit chat :haha:
My DH and I are going to start TTC again in September 2012


----------



## teacup

wellsk said:


> I've just realised I originally came on here to ask if I could join the list? :)
> But then got carried away in the chit chat :haha:
> My DH and I are going to start TTC again in September 2012

Oooh Sorry Wellsk! Yes I have added you to the list too! Wow - there's a lot of us! :happydance: 

Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Brittani : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Wellsk : Sept 
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Gunnhilde : Sept / Oct
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Em1991: Oct
Simonie: Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
TTCnov2012: Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Counting: Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
NennaKay : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## sarah34

Im pretty u would qualify for statutory maternity allowance from the government :D


----------



## brittani

I would like to ask that you move me from Sept to Aug, I talked my hubby into trying sooner! Yay!!


----------



## teacup

brittani said:


> I would like to ask that you move me from Sept to Aug, I talked my hubby into trying sooner! Yay!!

Done! :thumbup: Congratulations on bringing the date forward! Less than two months for you! :happydance:

Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Brittani : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Wellsk : Sept 
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Jary : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Gunnhilde : Sept / Oct
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Em1991: Oct
Simonie: Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
TTCnov2012: Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Counting: Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
NennaKay : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## sarah34

brittani said:


> I would like to ask that you move me from Sept to Aug, I talked my hubby into trying sooner! Yay!!

Congrats!! I did that with my oh too!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sugaree5335

So has anyone else realized that June is almost halfway over? That hit me this morning. Where has this month gone? 

SO started talking about wanting a baby "soon" last night, complete with pulling out the pack of receiving blankets that he had bought. I'm pretty sure he actually bought them as a gift for someone else and never gave them to them. It wouldn't be the first time. 

I *almost* suggested that we could start trying next week when this pack of BC runs out. I'm pretty sure he would have gone with it, but I'd like us to have one last baby-free summer...maybe... If he brings it up again I can't make any guarantees...


----------



## puppymom

Sugaree, I have been off the BCP since November, and the last month or so DH has mentioned several times that he's ready (in other words), and asked me several times if I'm pregnant (as this has been a super long, what I'm calling anovulatory, cycle). He has been asking in an excited, hopeful way. He also quit asking if it was "okay" during BDing... sooo, I'm just going with the flow now. I'd ideally like to wait until the end of September, but would be thrilled if things just happened! So I guess, in a sense, wer're part-time NTNPing.. hah.


----------



## angel2010

Didn't see the #1 when I posted, nevermind.


----------



## brittani

Im getting really excited. We have now been looking at things online together. It makes me all giddy when the hubby wants to look at things.


----------



## sarah34

brittani said:


> Im getting really excited. We have now been looking at things online together. It makes me all giddy when the hubby wants to look at things.

Its so exciting right?! My Oh wast too interested before but in the last couple of weeks he has been suggesting names and talkin about nursery colours etc! Think he is startin to get excited!!! :D


----------



## Jary

Anybody going for prenatal checkups? I've been reading What to Expect Before You're Expecting and it's on the checklist of things to do and I thought I should probably go to the GP and dentist to make sure I'm all baby friendly! 

As for changes I've already decided to cut down my alcohol intake (apart from when we are at a friends wedding which is a week tomorrow) it's not a huge amount but probably would have an effect on us conceiving. That and I've restarted my prenatal vits. I've been lazy and forgetful since starting work but now I'm back on track!


----------



## Jary

Also, can I be changed on the list for August/September? I've discovered it is possible for us to try as soon as August and james is has agreed! That is considering we feel settled enough. I did suggest we could use it as a NTNP month so we may do that before really going baby crazy! :D


----------



## brenn09

Jary- congrats on moving up your date! That is fantastic, but I know what you mean about taking a month to NTNP- it can be kind of scary!! 

I have been planning us ttc for so long I knew in advance that my yearly visit w/ my ob/gyn would also need to be my pre-conception visit. She didn't do any bloodwork but I had a full work-up last November, so maybe she didn't think it was necessary? She did write me a year's worth rx for prenatal vitamins and told me to start taking them in August, three months before we ttc. Because I have a history of anovulatory cycles, she told me to track my cycles and come back before we start ttc if I'm not ovulating, so we can start Clomid right away. I've been using OPKs and tracking with fertility friend, although not temping, which she found acceptable. Now we're just waiting until November! It was really easy and it made me feel more prepared to ttc later this year! :happydance:


----------



## Jary

You do sound very prepared Brenn09! I'm no where near as organised but happy with what I'm doing. I do worry about my cycles as they've been a bit odd recently but im thinking that has a lot to do with stress. But I'd rather make sure everything's ok by going to my GP. And the dentist. Haven't been there in years - eek! Have you had any prepreg dental work?

I hope I inherit my families' luck at baby making; My grandma had 11 children with absolutely no issues. And no other family member has ever struggled to conceive lmao. My family is huge with more babies on the way!

Best wishes to you Brenn09 that you get your BFP in November! Baby dust to all!


----------



## counting

Any December WTTers starting to go a little crazy? I feel like all I can think about is babybabybaby! I'm starting to wonder how I'm possibly going to survive like this for 5 1/2 more months! Logically It's the best choice because it means we will be able to save up, and also that I will be able to go off BCP and onto prenatals three months beforehand in September, which is ideal. I feel so terrible wishing the summer to go by quickly(I LOVE the summer) and the terrible, wet, icy and freezing cold winter to come back when it's only just left!

Please tell me I'm not alone in the crazy!


----------



## brenn09

Jary said:


> Have you had any prepreg dental work?
> 
> I hope I inherit my families' luck at baby making; My grandma had 11 children with absolutely no issues. And no other family member has ever struggled to conceive lmao. My family is huge with more babies on the way!
> 
> Best wishes to you Brenn09 that you get your BFP in November! Baby dust to all!

I go for a cleaning in July, but nothing other than that! If they need to do anything, I guess they'll tell me! 

I'm hoping for my families' fertility, too! My grandma had 10 kids, no problem! Twins run in the family, too on both sides so fingers crossed!! Baby dust to you, too!


----------



## brenn09

counting said:


> Any December WTTers starting to go a little crazy? I feel like all I can think about is babybabybaby! I'm starting to wonder how I'm possibly going to survive like this for 5 1/2 more months! Logically It's the best choice because it means we will be able to save up, and also that I will be able to go off BCP and onto prenatals three months beforehand in September, which is ideal. I feel so terrible wishing the summer to go by quickly(I LOVE the summer) and the terrible, wet, icy and freezing cold winter to come back when it's only just left!
> 
> Please tell me I'm not alone in the crazy!

Seriously, I could have written this post, except I'm trying in late November, LOL! Spring and summer are my favorite seasons and for the first time EVER I'm wishing them away so that Nov/Dec and ttc will hurry up and get here!! 

There are definitely days where I'm not sure I'll even be able to make it, but somehow I've come this far and I don't really have a choice! So waiting it is! 

You're not crazy and you're definitely not alone!! I'm right there with you! Can't wait until we're ttc!!


----------



## Jary

Twins run in my family two. Gran had two sets of non identical twins and her gran also had twins. James is also an identical twin! Lol


----------



## wellsk

counting said:


> Any December WTTers starting to go a little crazy? I feel like all I can think about is babybabybaby! I'm starting to wonder how I'm possibly going to survive like this for 5 1/2 more months! Logically It's the best choice because it means we will be able to save up, and also that I will be able to go off BCP and onto prenatals three months beforehand in September, which is ideal. I feel so terrible wishing the summer to go by quickly(I LOVE the summer) and the terrible, wet, icy and freezing cold winter to come back when it's only just left!
> 
> Please tell me I'm not alone in the crazy!

Counting, you have my sympathy! My original intention was to start TTC around december time, but I decided that I simply couldn't hack it and that me and DH will start as soon as it is convienent for us!
Do you have any family or friends nearby with children to keep yourself occupied? Or could you volunteer with children? trying to keep yourself as busy as possible I think is the best way to do it...You don't stop thinking about your wish to TTC, but at least if you're busy the time goes faster!:haha:


----------



## counting

I'm glad I'm not the only one. I want this so badly and I suck at waiting. Having the finish line in sight makes it ever harder to wait. Glad to have the support Brenn!!!!

LOL...being around the little ones makes it so much worse for me!!!Love it though. I have a really busy, but great job, I work with children in the library! Mainly little ones through the year, baby through five years, and then in the summer mostly older kids though our summer reading program. I see babies and kids everyday though, and it makes me want my own so much more. Today we had a program where the kids made fathers day cards! It was so sweet, a lot of really young kids, about 25-35 6mos-3 year olds.


----------



## Sugaree5335

I was in CVS waiting on my last (!!!!) pack of BSPs yesterday and scanned my card at the little coupon printer thingy. It gave me a coupon for $3 off of any $10+ CVS brand item in the store. I had _just _been looking at the CVS brand BBT thermometer that was $10.79. So...I got it for less than $8. Woo Hoo!! I'm sure I looked a little crazy picking up my pills and the thermometer at the same time, but oh well.


----------



## teacup

Sugaree5335 said:


> I was in CVS waiting on my last (!!!!) pack of BSPs yesterday and scanned my card at the little coupon printer thingy. It gave me a coupon for $3 off of any $10+ CVS brand item in the store. I had _just _been looking at the CVS brand BBT thermometer that was $10.79. So...I got it for less than $8. Woo Hoo!! I'm sure I looked a little crazy picking up my pills and the thermometer at the same time, but oh well.

Oooh sounds like a sign that you should have bought a thermometer that day! It's weird when stuff like that happens. I was looking at thermometers a few weeks ago, I'd love to know when I ovulate etc, must make you understand your body more. They are so expensive though!

My body has confused me recently! My AF was 6 days late! My cycles are usually 32 days, but last cycle was 37! I have had some spotting this afternoon so I guess AF has finally arrived. was secretly hoping I was pregnant though... :blush: even though it's incredibly inconvenient right now! and unlikely!

It's annoying my cycles have lost there regularity because our wedding was going to be bang in the middle of my cycle during ovulation when I look my best (less greasy and spotty). But now my period will end 5 days before our wedding, I hope I don't have another two late cycles because then I'll be on during our wedding day! :nope: I always get nasty spots and hormonal around AF. :growlmad:

Any tips for next month on how to bring AF on earlier? Or is that sort of impossible... Although a few months a go I exercised lots and my cycle was only 28 days! Maybe I'll do that and hope it doesn't have the opposite effect.

How are all you ladies doing? Getting broody and impatient? I am! :haha:


----------



## teacup

Jary said:


> Also, can I be changed on the list for August/September? I've discovered it is possible for us to try as soon as August and james is has agreed! That is considering we feel settled enough. I did suggest we could use it as a NTNP month so we may do that before really going baby crazy! :D

Oooh congrats Jary for moving your TTC date forward! Only 1.5 months left for you! :happydance: Woah that's soon! 

Jary : Aug
Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Brittani : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Wellsk : Sept 
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Gunnhilde : Sept / Oct
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Em1991: Oct
Simonie: Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
TTCnov2012: Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Counting: Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
NennaKay : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## Jary

It's not long at all! I think it's taken my partner a while to let it sink in but he's game for it :) we are starting to get everything sorted and getting settled so yay!

It doesn't help that I'm going to another baby shower now and that's gonna make me super broody again!


----------



## happyface82

Can I join? Will be TTC July/August. Hoping for end of July cycle but if not it will be end of Aug! :thumbup:


----------



## JessinChi

We have decided that we are going to TTC in September and October 2012- but if it doesn't work out then, we will WWT until September 2013 and then go full time! (because of a new teaching job this year, I would have to have a summer baby, but after a year I get full maternity leave or might decide to stay home!) will look for you all on the TTC board this fall  So close!!!

PS- Just bought the 40 combo pack of OPK and HPTs to get ready- $13 on Amazon! Woo hoo!


----------



## MrsCeder

Hi everyone,

We originally were going to TTC in mid July when our house sale went through but now it looks like its going to be mid August :(

I am also starting a new job on 2nd July so will need to wait until I've been there a while?

How long do you think I should wait, any advice would be great :)


----------



## JessinChi

MrsCeder said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We originally were going to TTC in mid July when our house sale went through but now it looks like its going to be mid August :(
> 
> I am also starting a new job on 2nd July so will need to wait until I've been there a while?
> 
> How long do you think I should wait, any advice would be great :)

Hi Mrs. Cedar! I am in a similar situation. I am starting a new job in August, and planning on TTC in September! How do maternity leave benefits in the UK work? Definitely factor that in. Here in the US, you have to have worked at the company for 12 months before qualifying. I'm a teacher, so I get June-August off. We are going to TTC this fall for a birth during that time. If that doesn't work, we are going to revaluate, but probably WTT until the following fall, as I don't want to take maternity leave during the school year so soon after starting. It's so frustrating to want to TTC right when you are starting a new job- I think right now I am overthinking things, and when I am actually in the situation of having to decide whether to go on TTC after October, the answer will be obvious (I will be more acclimated to my new job by then as well, and qualify for maternity leave should I decide to take it....)


----------



## MrsCeder

Hi JessinChi,

In the UK you have to be in continuous employment for 26 weeks to qualify for mat leave. I work in marketing but don't want to make a bad impression by announcing I'm pregnant a few months into my new job :S
If I hadn't been starting a new job, we would probably start TTC sooner. It's a tough decision when you really want a baby.
How old are you and OH?


----------



## sarah34

U do have to be in employment for 26 weeks up to the 26th weeks of pregnancy so in simple terms u can get pregnant straight after starting new job and still
Qualify for smp xx


----------



## counting

So, don't change my dates on here yet...(I'm being superstitious about this, and I can't bear to be disappointed) but we are going to be trying in SEPTEMBER! Just 2 months, 5 days away :p!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well, we are actually going to be really relaxed about it, and hope for the best- and if it hasn't happened for us by December(possible as I will be right off BCP in Sept.), we will start TTC seriously and I'll start watching my cycle very closely and maybe charting. So...if everything goes well I'm going to have a 2013 baby for sure! I can't wait for this fall. Hoping for a BFP for my 24th birthday!


----------



## JessinChi

MrsCeder said:


> Hi JessinChi,
> 
> In the UK you have to be in continuous employment for 26 weeks to qualify for mat leave. I work in marketing but don't want to make a bad impression by announcing I'm pregnant a few months into my new job :S
> If I hadn't been starting a new job, we would probably start TTC sooner. It's a tough decision when you really want a baby.
> How old are you and OH?

I am 25, he is 35- that is one of the reasons we really want to get going ASAP! His biological clock is definitely ticking- he constantly talks about babies  

I agree on the waiting a few months to TTC and announce your pregnant. If we are lucky and get pregnant in September/October it doesn't matter, since I wouldn't be taking time off for maternity live- or at least very little time off (since I have 3 summer months off), but if it weren't for that, I would definitely wait several months before TTC to make sure I was on good terms with my boss, colleagues etc before making the announcement. I am lucky because the place I work has a daycare for 1+ year olds, and preschool, so I get very discounted childcare when our kids our over 1- makes me not want to get off on bad terms with them, because it could be VERY nice in the future!

Good luck, it is so frustrating to want to have a baby and start a new job!!!!


----------



## MrsCeder

JessinChi said:


> MrsCeder said:
> 
> 
> Hi JessinChi,
> 
> In the UK you have to be in continuous employment for 26 weeks to qualify for mat leave. I work in marketing but don't want to make a bad impression by announcing I'm pregnant a few months into my new job :S
> If I hadn't been starting a new job, we would probably start TTC sooner. It's a tough decision when you really want a baby.
> How old are you and OH?
> 
> I am 25, he is 35- that is one of the reasons we really want to get going ASAP! His biological clock is definitely ticking- he constantly talks about babies
> 
> I agree on the waiting a few months to TTC and announce your pregnant. If we are lucky and get pregnant in September/October it doesn't matter, since I wouldn't be taking time off for maternity live- or at least very little time off (since I have 3 summer months off), but if it weren't for that, I would definitely wait several months before TTC to make sure I was on good terms with my boss, colleagues etc before making the announcement. I am lucky because the place I work has a daycare for 1+ year olds, and preschool, so I get very discounted childcare when our kids our over 1- makes me not want to get off on bad terms with them, because it could be VERY nice in the future!
> 
> Good luck, it is so frustrating to want to have a baby and start a new job!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice :) We had a talk last night and set a date of around 16th October- DH's 29th birthday :) That way if i get pregnant straight away, i will have worked 6 months (probation period) at my 12 week mark.
I really hope you are able to conceive when you want to, it is such a complicated time deciding when to TTC.

Good luck to you too, and who knows we may be TTC buddies...


----------



## JessinChi

MrsCeder said:


> JessinChi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsCeder said:
> 
> 
> Hi JessinChi,
> 
> In the UK you have to be in continuous employment for 26 weeks to qualify for mat leave. I work in marketing but don't want to make a bad impression by announcing I'm pregnant a few months into my new job :S
> If I hadn't been starting a new job, we would probably start TTC sooner. It's a tough decision when you really want a baby.
> How old are you and OH?
> 
> I am 25, he is 35- that is one of the reasons we really want to get going ASAP! His biological clock is definitely ticking- he constantly talks about babies
> 
> I agree on the waiting a few months to TTC and announce your pregnant. If we are lucky and get pregnant in September/October it doesn't matter, since I wouldn't be taking time off for maternity live- or at least very little time off (since I have 3 summer months off), but if it weren't for that, I would definitely wait several months before TTC to make sure I was on good terms with my boss, colleagues etc before making the announcement. I am lucky because the place I work has a daycare for 1+ year olds, and preschool, so I get very discounted childcare when our kids our over 1- makes me not want to get off on bad terms with them, because it could be VERY nice in the future!
> 
> Good luck, it is so frustrating to want to have a baby and start a new job!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the advice :) We had a talk last night and set a date of around 16th October- DH's 29th birthday :) That way if i get pregnant straight away, i will have worked 6 months (probation period) at my 12 week mark.
> I really hope you are able to conceive when you want to, it is such a complicated time deciding when to TTC.
> 
> Good luck to you too, and who knows we may be TTC buddies...Click to expand...

That sounds like a good compromise plan! Yes, we could end up being TTC buddies  I think pregnancy is pretty easy to hide until around 16 weeks for most people, but everyone starts showing at different times. My friend is 15 weeks and just told her boss (she's been there around 6 months) who was very happy and supportive- let's hope ours will be too


----------



## brenn09

Oooo waiting buddy (TEACUP!!)!! I haven't talked to you in AGES! How is everything in your life going? Seems like our wait has sped up for me- mostly because I've been moving, starting up my DIY projects, and summer school is in full swing. I have been so busy that my wait has zoomed by! I honestly have no idea where June went?? I love it when I get to the end of the month quickly, because that is when my ticker turns over to a new month! We're almost down to the 4 month mark!! 

I have noticed lately that, although still saddened by BFPs because of the reminder of what I still do not have, it is much easier! I really think it is because all of those announcing now will be due after we start ttc so I could really and truly be pregnant before they give birth. Have you noticed the same thing or am I completely nutters? Because that is serious possibility.. all this waiting may have turned my brain to mush!

Hope you're having a good week!:hugs:


----------



## Princess811

Hi all! I just joined! I'm getting married on August 11. I stopped bcp in May to prep for us to ttc right after our wedding but we have decided to start in my next cycle! I'm excited that there's a blog for this!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Oooo waiting buddy (TEACUP!!)!! I haven't talked to you in AGES! How is everything in your life going? Seems like our wait has sped up for me- mostly because I've been moving, starting up my DIY projects, and summer school is in full swing. I have been so busy that my wait has zoomed by! I honestly have no idea where June went?? I love it when I get to the end of the month quickly, because that is when my ticker turns over to a new month! We're almost down to the 4 month mark!!
> 
> I have noticed lately that, although still saddened by BFPs because of the reminder of what I still do not have, it is much easier! I really think it is because all of those announcing now will be due after we start ttc so I could really and truly be pregnant before they give birth. Have you noticed the same thing or am I completely nutters? Because that is serious possibility.. all this waiting may have turned my brain to mush!
> 
> Hope you're having a good week!:hugs:

Hi Brenn09! Yeah I'm good thanks! Loads seems to be going wrong at the moment though, I have the biggest job in the world to do, as well as plan a wedding. I just found out my wedding dress isn't the same as the one I ordered (only slightly different but it makes a big difference to me!) so I have an appointment this afternoon to sort it. (Might have to have the demo one the hundreds of sweaty brides-to-be have tried on) Also finally got paid yesterday only to find they put the wrong name on the cheque, so have had to send it back and we are soooo broke and need that money! My AF was a week late last cycle so I was convinced I was pregnant, even did a test (was quite sad to see BFN!) :cry: I think it's stress that has been messing up my cycle. 

But hopefully next week will be better! I know what you mean about being less effected by pregnancy announcements, I'm not so bothered now. I'm actually a bit nervous about the whole TTC thing now it's getting closer! Any one else feel this? :dohh: 

Hows your week been? Got any fun plans for the weekend? :happydance:


----------



## Jary

Sorry to hear about your stressful week, teacup! Hope your dress gets sorted and your cheque comes through! It's awful being broke and it's always when you need money the most!
It probably is stress messing up your cycles. My AF has been late a couple of times too which is frustrating because they finally regulated after I had the implant removed and doesn't help when your trying to pin point ovulation.

I'm sure everything will fall into place and you can breathe a big sigh of relief!


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Hi Brenn09! Yeah I'm good thanks! Loads seems to be going wrong at the moment though, I have the biggest job in the world to do, as well as plan a wedding. I just found out my wedding dress isn't the same as the one I ordered (only slightly different but it makes a big difference to me!) so I have an appointment this afternoon to sort it. (Might have to have the demo one the hundreds of sweaty brides-to-be have tried on) Also finally got paid yesterday only to find they put the wrong name on the cheque, so have had to send it back and we are soooo broke and need that money! My AF was a week late last cycle so I was convinced I was pregnant, even did a test (was quite sad to see BFN!) :cry: I think it's stress that has been messing up my cycle.
> 
> But hopefully next week will be better! I know what you mean about being less effected by pregnancy announcements, I'm not so bothered now. I'm actually a bit nervous about the whole TTC thing now it's getting closer! Any one else feel this? :dohh:
> 
> Hows your week been? Got any fun plans for the weekend? :happydance:

I completely understand about the dress- when mine came in, the single strap wasn't there. No one could say why and I adored the strap! We were going to take it off the demo dress, but they managed to send one in the mail and my mom sewed it on. You want your dress to be perfect!! I hope, fingers and toes crossed, that you got it all sorted! 

OMG with the paycheck! WTH?? I don't know anyone who doesn't need their paycheck on time! That is ridiculous, they need to overnight that stuff right back!!

I agree it's the stress messing with your cycle, but I HATE getting those BFNs, too! :hugs: You deserve a great, relaxing weekend so I hope you get one!

This weekend will be busy, we have a garage sale with the in-laws/neighbors tomorrow and everyone in my family will be down to celebrate my mom's birthday as well. I have soo much homework to do, too so I'm not sure when I'll get that all done (could be doing it now, lol!) but it'll be a fun weekend. 

Hope your weekend is great!


----------



## teacup

Thank you Brenn09 and Jary! :hugs: Dress is hopefully sorted now, they are going to do some alterations to make it look more like the one I fell in love with. Still no money though, I'm hoping it will come early next week! Hope you both have a lovely weekend, goodluck with the garage sale Brenn09, hope you sell lots! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## brittani

I got my OPK's in the mail today, i am going to start using them in July to kind of get the hang of it before we TTC in August. One month ahh I can't believe it, I never thought it would come. As it gets closer I am feeling more nervous and very anxious as to what pregnancy is going to be like. I hope everyone else is doing well. :)


----------



## DanielleRae

Hey ladies, its so neat to see so many other women discuss this important and special time in there life. My fiance and i have been together just over 6 years and engaged 6 months.. our original TTC date was going to be October but we are super eager and have changed our official TTC date to August. I recently saw my doctor and started taking prenatal vitamins along with changing my diet. Im SUPER excited iv always wanted children and known for along time that Lou was the one, nervous of course.. as i want everything to go perfectly. As far as our wedding we have not set a date although we have talked about maybe marrying when our little one is old enough to be apart of our wedding. We already feel like family and cant wait for our 1st addition!


----------



## Jary

Welcome DanielleRae! Me and my partner are aiming for August too! (late August as that's when I'll ovulate) are you feeling nervous too? We are excited but at the same time getting nervous as its so close now!


----------



## Summer_millie

Hello ladies, how are you all doing?

Thought I'd check in and say hello as I haven't been on here for a little while, we were planning on ttc in August or September but decided to give it a go this month instead so I'm currently in my two week wait! Very very exciting and seem to have lots of symptoms, just can't believe that I might be this lucky to get pregnant the first time we try!!! I'm due to start testing in a couple of days so will keep you posted if we get a :bfp: !!! 

Your wait will fly by and you'll all be ttc so soon now! I can't believe how rough I've felt the past two days, been staying in with a hot water bottle on my back because of the back ache and had constant stomach cramping! Fingers crossed for all of us!! :hugs:


----------



## GMG333

Hello! I'm wondering if I can join in on this thread... We have decided to wait until October 2012 to TTC. We are both running our first half marathon in October and decided to wait till then. Last month I came off BCP and I'm hoping my body will be 'normal' in 2+ months. I guess I'll find out!


----------



## teacup

Helloo everyone and welcome to all the new ladies! :wave: Here is the updated list! Please let me know if I have missed anyone off! :thumbup:

Jary : Aug
DanielleRae : Aug
Happyface82 : Aug
Summer_millie : Aug
MrsCedar : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Princess811 : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Brittani : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Wellsk : Sept 
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Gunnhilde : Sept / Oct
JessinChi : Sept / Oct
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Em1991: Oct
Simonie: Oct
GMG333: Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
TTCnov2012: Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Counting: Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
NennaKay : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## NennaKay

So I have been officially moved up from December! My OH and I talked last night and the 22nd of September is my last active BC pill, so October is my month! :cloud9:


----------



## teacup

NennaKay said:


> So I have been officially moved up from December! My OH and I talked last night and the 22nd of September is my last active BC pill, so October is my month! :cloud9:

Oooh congratulations on moving the date forward! I have updated your TTC date - not long now! :thumbup:

Jary : Aug
DanielleRae : Aug
Happyface82 : Aug
Summer_millie : Aug
MrsCedar : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Princess811 : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Brittani : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Wellsk : Sept 
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Gunnhilde : Sept / Oct
JessinChi : Sept / Oct
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
NennaKay : Oct
Em1991: Oct
Simonie: Oct
GMG333: Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
TTCnov2012: Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Counting: Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## abcd1234baby

Hey mind if I join this group? 
Reading your posts makes me think you girls can help me be patient about waiting to try! I get married in September so will definitely want to TTC straight away after wedding. Just come of my pill and I am on cycle day 10 waiting to see when AF will return. Bought a thermometer today and I am going to try and chart. 

Soooooo broody, and none of my friends seem to be so it's nice to come on here to chat!


----------



## MrsMcP

Please can I join too? Going to start trying in mid Sept

Can't believe it's almost time!!! Will have been married 3 years in Oct. I'm 28 and hubby is 34. My last post in this forum was Sept last year and I was gutted as we'd just put our TTC off for a year due to moving house etc. But I have to say I can't believe how quickly that year has gone.

Started taking pre-natal vits this week and I get stupidly excited every time I take one! These last couple of months are gonna go slow and I'm going to really suck at not getting my hopes up!


----------



## MrsCeder

GMG333 said:


> Hello! I'm wondering if I can join in on this thread... We have decided to wait until October 2012 to TTC. We are both running our first half marathon in October and decided to wait till then. Last month I came off BCP and I'm hoping my body will be 'normal' in 2+ months. I guess I'll find out!

Hi welcome :wave:

I am also waiting to TTC in October too :) I also came off the pill last month, I have had AF 29 days later,so fingers crossed for this month.

How old are you and OH?


----------



## kwills55

It looks like I might be going back to April/May 2013... :-(
The closer it gets to September, the more I feel like we need more time financially. We wont have any debts on credit cards by the end of September 2012, we wont have any savings. Whereas we can save over £3000 by April/May. I just feel it would make us more stable and ready for any problems along the way.

It is a very hard decision as hubby is all up for starting in September and I've been going backwards and forwards in my decision... But think in the end I have decided that if I am having doubts, it is best to wait. Will be following and thinking of you all from september onwards though!!! And if I change my mind I'll be back  xxx


----------



## NennaKay

Yay! I've been moved from December up to the end of September/beginning of October! :cloud9:


----------



## teacup

Welcome new ladies! :happydance: You have been added to the list! 

Sorry to hear you might change your TTC date KWills. :hugs: Do you really need to save that much money? We'll just be happy to not be in our overdrafts after the wedding, and then there is 9 months to save before baby arrives. Hope you save lots quickly so you can keep your TTC date in Sept. :thumbup: I'll keep you on the list for now in case you change your mind. :flower:

Jary : Aug
DanielleRae : Aug
Happyface82 : Aug
Summer_millie : Aug
MrsCedar : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Princess811 : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Brittani : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Abcd1234baby : Sept
MrsMcP : Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Wellsk : Sept 
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Gunnhilde : Sept / Oct
JessinChi : Sept / Oct
NennaKay : Sept / Oct
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Em1991: Oct
Simonie: Oct
GMG333: Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
TTCnov2012: Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Counting: Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## happyface82

Excited! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcP

Thanks for adding me!! Just had a little eeek of excitement seeing my name on the list at last! How can we make these last few months go quicker?!!!


----------



## tuesday_

It's been so long since I've posted in this thread because I though we weren't going to TTC for a few more years... but we're back on track for this September and I am SO EXCITED.

These next two months need to fly by!

Is everyone preparing with vitamins, exercise, healthy food, etc yet?

Anyone TTC this Aug/September? I would love a buddy!


----------



## happyface82

tuesday_ said:


> It's been so long since I've posted in this thread because I though we weren't going to TTC for a few more years... but we're back on track for this September and I am SO EXCITED.
> 
> These next two months need to fly by!
> 
> Is everyone preparing with vitamins, exercise, healthy food, etc yet?
> 
> Anyone TTC this Aug/September? I would love a buddy!

Hi Tuesday!!

How exciting!!! :happydance: I'd love to be your buddy! :wink wink: Have started with vitamins just yesterday and it makes everything so much more real!!! :happydance: We are planning to start TTC Aug or Sep. Depending with how 'ready' OH is! :thumbup:


----------



## Jary

Woo! Congrats tuesday! I'll be an August TTC buddy :)


----------



## abcd1234baby

Thanks Teacup. 

Tuesday I have started taking some pre natal multi-vitamin. I get very excited every time I take one as it feels more and more real every time! 

OH said he is getting more excited too! Hope the next few weeks go in quickly but still have quite a few things to sort out for the wedding first. Hopefully that will keep my mind occupied!


----------



## abcd1234baby

I will be a buddy Tuesday...going for September at the moment although Late August might still get a look in!


----------



## brittani

Well its almost here!! I can't believe I will be moving to the TTC thread ahhh its so exciting!!! Who is moving on with me??? Wanna be my buddy?

I will miss everyone in here, reading everyones stories has kept me busy in my WTT period!!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## goddess25

Congrats on moving over...its quite the milestone.


----------



## tuesday_

happyface82 said:


> Hi Tuesday!!
> 
> How exciting!!! :happydance: I'd love to be your buddy! :wink wink: Have started with vitamins just yesterday and it makes everything so much more real!!! :happydance: We are planning to start TTC Aug or Sep. Depending with how 'ready' OH is! :thumbup:

Sounds great! :) I've been taking vitamins since January of this year, a regular multi-vitamin plus extra folic acid putting me up at 900mcg a day. How long have you been WTT?



Jary said:


> Woo! Congrats tuesday! I'll be an August TTC buddy :)

Okay, awesome! :) Do you have a WTT journal or anything?



abcd1234baby said:


> Thanks Teacup.
> 
> Tuesday I have started taking some pre natal multi-vitamin. I get very excited every time I take one as it feels more and more real every time!
> 
> OH said he is getting more excited too! Hope the next few weeks go in quickly but still have quite a few things to sort out for the wedding first. Hopefully that will keep my mind occupied!

Aw, hope you have a great wedding. :)



abcd1234baby said:


> I will be a buddy Tuesday...going for September at the moment although Late August might still get a look in!

Okay, sounds great! :thumbup:


----------



## Jary

I don't have a WTT journal, no. Never find the time! I'd probably bore everyone anyway


----------



## happyface82

Well... I've been WTT since Dec basically. That's when I REALLY wanted another baby but OH agreed to start in the summer about a month ago! :thumbup:


----------



## tuesday_

It's a good thing I am going on vacation for a whole month beginning next week or I don't know how I'd handle this last month wait! Anyone else getting anxious?


----------



## Summer_millie

Even though I'm in my 2ww I still prefer the WTT forum! I've posted a bit in the ttc forum and everyone is really friendly and helpful. But because it's so big it's harder to get to know people and keep in touch with each others progress. I'm testing in 2 days so hopefully I"ll be able to go straight to the first trimester forum!! :) 

Good luck with your ttc journey, it's been a real rollecoaster for us so far, it's a bit weird when you've been waiting so long for something, then you do it,then it's just more waiting!!! 

Fingers crossed for our :bfp:s soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## abcd1234baby

Yes tuesday_ I'm finding it really hard to take my mind off it. Almost wishing the days away so I can see if my AF will actually come back again after BC! 

Are you going anywhere nice on your vacation?


----------



## tuesday_

We're traveling around Europe for a month by train... so The Netherlands, France, Spain, Italy, Croatia, Montenegro, etc. :) I'm really excited. It'll be a really nice last month together before we try and bring a baby into the picture.


----------



## abcd1234baby

Nice...I did that when I was at uni, it was amazing seeing something different every time you get off the train. Croatia was beautiful. Don't miss out Berlin!


----------



## teacup

brittani said:


> Well its almost here!! I can't believe I will be moving to the TTC thread ahhh its so exciting!!! Who is moving on with me??? Wanna be my buddy?
> 
> I will miss everyone in here, reading everyones stories has kept me busy in my WTT period!!
> Thanks everyone!

Ooh just seen your ticker - only 3 weeks to go, congratulations Brittani! :happydance:



Summer_millie said:


> Even though I'm in my 2ww I still prefer the WTT forum! I've posted a bit in the ttc forum and everyone is really friendly and helpful. But because it's so big it's harder to get to know people and keep in touch with each others progress. I'm testing in 2 days so hopefully I"ll be able to go straight to the first trimester forum!! :)
> 
> Good luck with your ttc journey, it's been a real rollecoaster for us so far, it's a bit weird when you've been waiting so long for something, then you do it,then it's just more waiting!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for our :bfp:s soon!!! :hugs:


Congratulations for reaching TTC Summer_Millie! Good luck, I hope you get a BFP really soon! :dust:



tuesday_ said:


> We're traveling around Europe for a month by train... so The Netherlands, France, Spain, Italy, Croatia, Montenegro, etc. :) I'm really excited. It'll be a really nice last month together before we try and bring a baby into the picture.

Nice to see you back Tuesday! :wave: Wow how exciting for you, have a lovely time away - when do you set off? That's a really nice idea to jet off for some coupley time before taking the plunge into parenthood! :flower:

:hi: How are you doing BRENN09? Just seen your ticker has gone down to 3 months, 3 weeks! I'm still slightly over 4 months. The wedding has kept me super busy, and so has my job - but time is ticking! I spoke to OH about TTC yesterday and he is really excited - he did say we should wait until Jan (for my job) but we'll see! I'll try to work extra hard to get all my work done way before the deadline so we can TTC sooner, so I'm leaving my TTC date Nov/Dec for now. (In fact I should go and do work now...) :dohh:


----------



## MrsMcP

Is it September yet???!!! I'm so impatient!


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> :hi: How are you doing BRENN09? Just seen your ticker has gone down to 3 months, 3 weeks! I'm still slightly over 4 months. The wedding has kept me super busy, and so has my job - but time is ticking! I spoke to OH about TTC yesterday and he is really excited - he did say we should wait until Jan (for my job) but we'll see! I'll try to work extra hard to get all my work done way before the deadline so we can TTC sooner, so I'm leaving my TTC date Nov/Dec for now. (In fact I should go and do work now...) :dohh:

It is soo hard to stay focused on work/school right now!! I am getting so excited to see my ticker count down and I have a couple of pre-conception books to read which are soo much more exciting than my school books, lol!! I really hope you're able to get all of your work done so we can start ttc together!!:hugs:


----------



## Miniegg27

Hey ladies! How's everyone getting on? I've not been on here for a little while as been so busy recently.
X


----------



## jessthemess

teacup said:


> I'm waiting to try for my first :baby: in September 2012 after my wedding.

Teacup! I'm the same as you! I'm 25 too. :) But fiance and I haven't been together as long as he's only 28 almost 29.

When is your wedding?

The more I am on this site the more I get excited to TTC. 

Maybe it's just me but when we are NTNP (is that right?) I don't want to overload my fiance with baby and pregnancy talk! Which is why I came here. So far he's been completely open and fun to talk to about everything, but it's been just a couple of months that we've talked about it. And we only decided to stop birth control at the wedding two weeks ago. So he's got plenty of time to get bored with it still! :dohh:

I asked him last night to stop carrying his cell phone is front pocket lol. He did put it in his back pocket but there was definite pausing in which I bet he was thinking, here we go! Hahah I get obsessed easily and love to plan, poor guy.


----------



## teacup

Miniegg27 said:


> Hey ladies! How's everyone getting on? I've not been on here for a little while as been so busy recently.
> X

Helloo Miniegg! I'm good thank you, been very busy with wedding planning though, only a month and a half to go now! How exciting! :happydance: It's kept my mind off broodiness which is great. :thumbup: How are you? 



jessthemess said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to try for my first :baby: in September 2012 after my wedding.
> 
> Teacup! I'm the same as you! I'm 25 too. :) But fiance and I haven't been together as long as he's only 28 almost 29.
> 
> When is your wedding?
> 
> The more I am on this site the more I get excited to TTC.
> 
> Maybe it's just me but when we are NTNP (is that right?) I don't want to overload my fiance with baby and pregnancy talk! Which is why I came here. So far he's been completely open and fun to talk to about everything, but it's been just a couple of months that we've talked about it. And we only decided to stop birth control at the wedding two weeks ago. So he's got plenty of time to get bored with it still! :dohh:
> 
> I asked him last night to stop carrying his cell phone is front pocket lol. He did put it in his back pocket but there was definite pausing in which I bet he was thinking, here we go! Hahah I get obsessed easily and love to plan, poor guy.Click to expand...

Hi Jessthemess! Our wedding is September 5th. We are no longer TTC straight after the wedding now due to my job, so the earliest we can TTC is November now - at least it gives us longer to save after the wedding! When is your wedding? 

How is everyone doing? Can't believe September is only a month and a half away!:happydance:


----------



## Miniegg27

teacup said:


> Miniegg27 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! How's everyone getting on? I've not been on here for a little while as been so busy recently.
> X
> 
> Helloo Miniegg! I'm good thank you, been very busy with wedding planning though, only a month and a half to go now! How exciting! :happydance: It's kept my mind off broodiness which is great. :thumbup: How are you?
> 
> How exciting!! Not long to go now until your wedding!! It's good to have things that take your mind off of TTC. Me and the OH have just booked a holiday for December! We'll be away for Xmas so that's giving me something extra to work towards otherwise I feel like all I'm thinking about is babies!!
> XClick to expand...


----------



## counting

Ok....I'm now going to put it out there that September is our date(instead of December)! I was afraid of jinxing but hubby assures me his mind is NOT changing!


----------



## brenn09

Congrats, counting!! I cannot wait until our group gets moved over to the TTC boards!! You ladies will all have to have a group thread for us later girls to join when we get there!! We'll want to check in and cheer you on, anyway!!


----------



## Miniegg27

counting said:


> Ok....I'm now going to put it out there that September is our date(instead of December)! I was afraid of jinxing but hubby assures me his mind is NOT changing!

Wow congrats!!! That's a big jump forward!!!! X


----------



## TTCnov2012

UPDATE: we moved our TTC date to October 2012!!!! Anyone else? My estimated date would be October 18 to start!


----------



## TTCnov2012

Ohhh I'm 25 also! Love seeing people my age with similar plans! We just got married in October 2011 so at our 1 year we will be TTCing!!


----------



## brittani

Well I am very excited to say that we are now TTC. My hubby said its going to happen sooner or later so why not try now!!!! I am so excited, good luck to everyone and thanks for keeping me sane while waiting to try!! Hope to see you guys in the TTC and Pregnancy forums!!


----------



## Jary

Congrats Brittani! Hope you get that BFP soon! :)


----------



## brenn09

Congrats, Brittani and TTCNov2012!! :happydance:

The rest of us will be other there before we know it!!! :happydance:


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey Everyone... finally took the plunge and joined this group! :happydance: I have been addicted to these sites but just never took the opportunity to join.. finally did it! 

So here is some info on myself .. I am 27 years old husband is 27 as well, we got :wedding: just this year !.. I came off BC pills just in May 2012 and had 2 regular cycles so far.. we started trying right away and found out I was pregnant just this week but unfortnately started bleeding a lot and may or may not have a miscarriage.. I am still waiting for results .. should find out tomorrow morning (i will keep everyone posted!) . Every doc I have been too thinks its leaning towards miscarriage.. My husband is very scared now about trying again and so am i .. so we decided that if it is a confirmed miscarriage we will wait until sept oct 2012 to start trying again .. this honestly has been very difficult to deal with.. but i am staying positive with the whatever outcome it may be.. to be 100% i am sure its a miscarriage.. the amount of bleeding just doesnt seem normal to me.. By the way I started ovulating right after coming off the birth control pills and doc says that I am very fertile so he said that I may need to start using condoms for 4 weeks before we start trying again :growlmad: which we have never used in like over 6 years .. 

I am hoping to get pregnant by sept oct if Gods will.. I am looking to join this WTT group and get some support and give some support to you wonderful ladies!!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

my doc thinks because we didnt wait 3 full cycles this is prob why miscarriage may or may of happened.. because i was on BC pills for 6 years ..they did ultersound on me today . reults will be in tomorrow morning and I ended up calling in sick today at work because I am so very emotional .. even though it hasnt been a long time of knowing its still very hard to know what may or may of happened..


----------



## MrsCeder

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey Everyone... finally took the plunge and joined this group! :happydance: I have been addicted to these sites but just never took the opportunity to join.. finally did it!
> 
> So here is some info on myself .. I am 27 years old husband is 27 as well, we got :wedding: just this year !.. I came off BC pills just in May 2012 and had 2 regular cycles so far.. we started trying right away and found out I was pregnant just this week but unfortnately started bleeding a lot and may or may not have a miscarriage.. I am still waiting for results .. should find out tomorrow morning (i will keep everyone posted!) . Every doc I have been too thinks its leaning towards miscarriage.. My husband is very scared now about trying again and so am i .. so we decided that if it is a confirmed miscarriage we will wait until sept oct 2012 to start trying again .. this honestly has been very difficult to deal with.. but i am staying positive with the whatever outcome it may be.. to be 100% i am sure its a miscarriage.. the amount of bleeding just doesnt seem normal to me.. By the way I started ovulating right after coming off the birth control pills and doc says that I am very fertile so he said that I may need to start using condoms for 4 weeks before we start trying again :growlmad: which we have never used in like over 6 years ..
> 
> I am hoping to get pregnant by sept oct if Gods will.. I am looking to join this WTT group and get some support and give some support to you wonderful ladies!!

Welcome to BnB:flower:

Fingers crossed for you :baby: Let us know the results.


----------



## brenn09

Welcome to the group! I'm sorry you're joining in such painful conditions, but the more the merrier! Good luck with the testing and let us know how it goes! I would have taken the day off work, too!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsCeder

TTCnov2012 said:


> UPDATE: we moved our TTC date to October 2012!!!! Anyone else? My estimated date would be October 18 to start!

Thats so exciting for you! I am also TTC around 15th October :happydance:

I am 27 and my DH will be 29 in October.

Have you started taking folic acid yet?


----------



## TTCnov2012

Yayyy I'm so excited for you! I'm taking a pre natal- just started on Monday! It's natures Bounty pre natal! So far so good!! Actually you just reminded me I didn't take it today!! 

I've also been counting calories to help lose some weight... I'm in a wedding in sept so I have to fit into a dress anyway! But now I have even more of a reason to get healthy!!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

hey ladies... sooooo I was getting ready this morning to head over to the walkin clinic that I was dealing with due to my doc being away from the office.. and my fam doc ended up calling me saying she is back in the office and I told her everything that happened and she wasnt too happy that i was dealing with another doc and not her.. but i was like i had no choice cuz i was at emergency hospital and they told me i have to see a doc the next day right away ... so pretty much my results are delayed until tomorrow morning.. she got the ultersound and blood work transfered to her office so she can review and prepare for my visit tomorrow.. 

tmi - but the bleeding is finally wrapping up ! and I am getting so anxious and excited and happy at the same time to find out when i can start trying again.. hopefully she doesnt tell me i have to wait 3 cycles cuz that would be such a long wait and then I would have to update my wwt to November ! .. but I sure she will give me the green light for septemer.. I was reading online that 50% of ladies first time preg ends in miscarriage and 85% of ladies trying after their first miscarriage ends a successful pregnancy .. so i am thinking positive !! :happydance: .. 

I will post my update on here tomorrow with how the docs appointment goes
.. im pretty sure i miscarried cuz i no longer "feel preganant " anymore like i did when i first found out.. 

by the way thanks ladies for reaching out to me.. life can get so busy and its good to have u guys already reaching out to me ! :hugs:


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

MrsCeder said:


> TTCnov2012 said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE: we moved our TTC date to October 2012!!!! Anyone else? My estimated date would be October 18 to start!
> 
> Thats so exciting for you! I am also TTC around 15th October :happydance:
> 
> I am 27 and my DH will be 29 in October.
> 
> Have you started taking folic acid yet?Click to expand...

I currently am taking materna prenatal vitamins.. I started almost 3 mths ago.. is there anything else i should be taking on top of this before ttc ? i heard fish oil vitamins and calcium is good to take as well.. what is everyone taking right now?


----------



## TTCnov2012

My pre natal has a bit of fish oil in it... So right now it's the only one I'm taking... I have a OB appointment at the end of August so I'll discuss what else I should be doing then.... I've also read "what to expect before your expecting"... Really great book with tons of info-- it tells you what you/your partner need to be doing 4 months out, 3 months out and so on... Really recommend it! 

Blackbeauty27-- I really hope everything works out for you! I'm so sorry your going thru this! Hopefully your dr gives you the okay for September! Stay strong!


----------



## madzia

hello everyone :)
I'll take last pill in September 28, probably I'l got AF around October 3 and then I'll TTC for my #1


----------



## Jary

I've got what to expect before your expecting! I love the charts in the back. Really handy, and the little checklists are good too. I'm excited that I've reached the '1 month out' page now! :D


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey All - as promised here is an update..

so my visit to the doc was def an illumination LOL.. apparently, I was preggies from June (i thought july).. which was a shocker so I was a few weeks preg.. I am 100% healthy so my doc found it weird that I miscarriaged but she said it is normal.. when I think back to June I went away on holidays to a resort and drank a whole lot of alcohol! :oops: so when I do the math if I was preg from June then I believe I miscarriaged due to the consumption of the amt of alchol..(so my doc thinks as well) as I think back it all makes sense now.. in June I felt soooo weird my nipples were hard like all the time and i was nausous but I thought it was due to me coming off the birth control pills so over looked those symptoms.. plus i didnt even think i would get preg right away ! I even got a period but she said that wasnt a period that was implantation bleeding :shock:big mistake on my part ! but im happy this happened because who knows how the fetus would of developed if i had continued the pregnancy.. so i think this was a bitter sweet moment for me.. thankk you GOD! this was def a lesson learned! I have vowed to cut off drinking completely and get on a fresh and healthy track !
i actually havent drank since the trip 
GREAT NEWS THOUGH ! my doc said I can literally start trying right away but she said its best to wait until after my next menstral cycle.. she believes i will get it within 3 to 6 weeks :happydance: .. so pretty much SEPTEMBER HERE I COME!! pls note i have stopped consuming alcohol since my trip in june and getting my husband to quit smoking as well ..
the ultersound came back clean and i completely stopped bleeding today.. 

I will say this ladies if u do not want to play the guessing game with your ovualtion get the clearblue digital ovulation kit with the smiley face AWESOME PRODUCT.. it is worth the money! .. all my girlfriends who started trying last month they are all preggies now off of it ! craziness ! i will def be using it when I am ready to start trying.. its funny though i used it in july but i kept gettin smiley faces lol but came to know it was detecting my preg hormone..LOL .. wow .. lesson well learned.. makin healthy choices now not until i find out im preggies.. 

SEPTEMBER HERE I COME LADIES !! CANT WAIT FOR US ALL TO ANNONCE OUR BFP !!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsCeder

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> MrsCeder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCnov2012 said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE: we moved our TTC date to October 2012!!!! Anyone else? My estimated date would be October 18 to start!
> 
> Thats so exciting for you! I am also TTC around 15th October :happydance:
> 
> I am 27 and my DH will be 29 in October.
> 
> Have you started taking folic acid yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I currently am taking materna prenatal vitamins.. I started almost 3 mths ago.. is there anything else i should be taking on top of this before ttc ? i heard fish oil vitamins and calcium is good to take as well.. what is everyone taking right now?Click to expand...

I am taking folic acid which is supermarket own brand and I take omega 3 fish oil. I might take someother vitamins when we offically start TTC.


----------



## teacup

Hellooo everyone! :hi: Nice to see lots of new faces here. I have added you all to the list, sorry if I missed anyone - please let me know. Welcome to all the new ladies! 

Sorry to hear about your loss Blackbeauty27, :hugs: Glad to hear the ultrasound came back clear, I hope you get a BFP soon!

Brittani: July
Jary : Aug
DanielleRae : Aug
Happyface82 : Aug
Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Princess811 : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Abcd1234baby : Sept
MrsMcP : Sept
Counting: Sept
Blackbeauty27 : Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Wellsk : Sept 
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Jessthemess : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Gunnhilde : Sept / Oct
JessinChi : Sept / Oct
NennaKay : Sept / Oct
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Em1991: Oct
TTCNov2012 : Oct
Simonie: Oct
GMG333: Oct
Mrsceder : Oct
Madzia : Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## brenn09

How are things with work going teacup??? Just got to check in, I haven't talked with you in a looooong time! I know it's because we're both so busy, but I miss my wtt buddy!! 

Hope all is well in your world! Just getting ready for finals over here! It's been pretty quiet around my world for awhile now!


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> How are things with work going teacup??? Just got to check in, I haven't talked with you in a looooong time! I know it's because we're both so busy, but I miss my wtt buddy!!
> 
> Hope all is well in your world! Just getting ready for finals over here! It's been pretty quiet around my world for awhile now!

Helloo Brenn09! Thank you, hope you are well! :thumbup: Work is going slowly, but I have written a schedule to get me back on track. My wedding dress is still not looking the same as the one I ordered, so the shop has sent it back to be remade - at the moment I don't have a dress and it's 5 weeks until the big day! So that's stressing me out. Also my period is late again, which means by my calculations, it's very likely I'll have my period on our wedding day! :growlmad: So lots of bad news from me I'm afraid. :dohh: I might have to see the doctor to get that pill which delays your period, but I'd rather not - I always get bad skin when I take hormones. I hate all this stress, I just want a little baby and a simple life! Not long though, hopefully I'll have all my work done by October so I can relax and look forward to starting a family. :cloud9: 

How are things with you? Are you still quite broody? I always stop and look into shops that sell baby stuff, I love all the cute outfits and cots etc. Not long now...


----------



## pinksoda32

Hi ladies can I join too please?:happydance:

I am wtt as had an implanon implant taken out 1week ago and just waiting for my cycles to come back and regulate. They used to be 33 days (quite long!) so hopefully they will revert back to that or even better, shorter :thumbup:
Not had my AF yet, waiting still....

I'm going to give it 2-3 cycles so hopefully will start trying by October time.

Look forward to getting to know you all x


----------



## teacup

pinksoda32 said:


> Hi ladies can I join too please?:happydance:
> 
> I am wtt as had an implanon implant taken out 1week ago and just waiting for my cycles to come back and regulate. They used to be 33 days (quite long!) so hopefully they will revert back to that or even better, shorter :thumbup:
> Not had my AF yet, waiting still....
> 
> I'm going to give it 2-3 cycles so hopefully will start trying by October time.
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you all x

Of course you can join, welcome! I have added you to the list. :flower: My cycles are usually 33 days, although the last two have been 37 days!!! :growlmad: I blame stress! How long have you been broody?

Brittani: July
Jary : Aug
DanielleRae : Aug
Happyface82 : Aug
Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Princess811 : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Abcd1234baby : Sept
MrsMcP : Sept
Counting: Sept
Blackbeauty27 : Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Wellsk : Sept 
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Jessthemess : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Gunnhilde : Sept / Oct
JessinChi : Sept / Oct
NennaKay : Sept / Oct
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Em1991: Oct
TTCNov2012 : Oct
Simonie: Oct
GMG333: Oct
Pinksoda32 : Oct
Mrsceder : Oct
Madzia : Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## pinksoda32

Hi teacup thanks for the welcome! I've been broody for a while, think it's because a few of my friends are either pg or had a baby and it gets me going. I have 2 boys, 5 and 7 but two just doesn't seem enough somehow. It's like there's something missing...plus i would LOVE a girl, but hey you get what you're given and a boy would be much welcomed too!:winkwink:

You sound like you're having a rough time of it poor thing. I reckon it's definitely stress that's making your period's late. Planning a wedding is the most stressful thing i've ever done, but it will all be over soon and then you can look back and smile! Hope you get your wedding dress sorted too...


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Helloo Brenn09! Thank you, hope you are well! :thumbup: Work is going slowly, but I have written a schedule to get me back on track. My wedding dress is still not looking the same as the one I ordered, so the shop has sent it back to be remade - at the moment I don't have a dress and it's 5 weeks until the big day! So that's stressing me out. Also my period is late again, which means by my calculations, it's very likely I'll have my period on our wedding day! :growlmad: So lots of bad news from me I'm afraid. :dohh: I might have to see the doctor to get that pill which delays your period, but I'd rather not - I always get bad skin when I take hormones. I hate all this stress, I just want a little baby and a simple life! Not long though, hopefully I'll have all my work done by October so I can relax and look forward to starting a family. :cloud9:
> 
> How are things with you? Are you still quite broody? I always stop and look into shops that sell baby stuff, I love all the cute outfits and cots etc. Not long now...

I hope your wedding dress gets fixed quickly! I picked up my dress about 10 days before our wedding, it took awhile to get it made! I was definitely getting a little antsy, but it was perfect and worth the wait!

5 weeks!!! That is sooo exciting! I do really hope AF does NOT show up, that will really suck!! I would probably think about taking the pill too to avoid it that day. I'm still cheering you on, hopefully your work will be completely done!! 

Things are good here, still feeling pretty broody but some days are worse than others. Right now I'm just feeling impatient to get started!! I've been waiting so darn long that I'm just so tired of it! I wish we could move up our ttc date, but it's as soon as it can possibly be! 




pinksoda32 said:


> Hi ladies can I join too please?:happydance:
> 
> I am wtt as had an implanon implant taken out 1week ago and just waiting for my cycles to come back and regulate. They used to be 33 days (quite long!) so hopefully they will revert back to that or even better, shorter :thumbup:
> Not had my AF yet, waiting still....
> 
> I'm going to give it 2-3 cycles so hopefully will start trying by October time.
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you all x

Welcome!! I'm right behind you, ttc in November hopefully! My cycles can be a little whackalicious, so as of right now I'll be Oing around the second week of November! I'm a little anxious that my cycle will move up so I won't be ovulating until late November.. I really want to get started!! OH and I have an agreement not to start ttc until the due date would be in August, so it will really suck to have to wait until the end of November to actually try!


----------



## zoomlentil

Hi ladies!

I'm going to pop my head in here and go down (hopefully!!) for Nov/Dec. Don't know if I'll be able to stick to that but for the time being I'm thinking positive. :)


----------



## madzia

oh I would like to stop taking pills now but I'm going on vacation in september and I don't want to have AF there.


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> I hope your wedding dress gets fixed quickly! I picked up my dress about 10 days before our wedding, it took awhile to get it made! I was definitely getting a little antsy, but it was perfect and worth the wait!
> 
> 5 weeks!!! That is sooo exciting! I do really hope AF does NOT show up, that will really suck!! I would probably think about taking the pill too to avoid it that day. I'm still cheering you on, hopefully your work will be completely done!!
> 
> Things are good here, still feeling pretty broody but some days are worse than others. Right now I'm just feeling impatient to get started!! I've been waiting so darn long that I'm just so tired of it! I wish we could move up our ttc date, but it's as soon as it can possibly be!

Thanks Brenn09! I hope you are having a good week? I have sorted out my wedding dress! The new replacement that the shop ordered is perfect. Just waiting for them to alter the size now so I can try it on again! :happydance: All your happy vibes must have helped. :hugs: I'm annoyed that all the stress delayed my cycle. I don't know what to do because if my cycle is normal this month then I'll have finished my period 2 days before the wedding day. But if my cycle is the same as this month then AF will show on the day! :dohh: I don't know whether to leave nature to decide or take a pill to delay my period... I just worry a pill might give me acne or mood swings (I had A LOT of trouble with BC) I normally get acne about a week before my period, so at least it should have cleared up before the day... but I don't know how easy it is dealing with AF in a wedding dress. I might see the doctor and see what they think is the best plan. 

Hope everything is good with you! Not long now for all of us! Anyone getting cold feet? Worries? Excited? Some of you have reached your TTC date! Congratulations girlies, good luck - lots of baby dust for you all. :dust:

Welcome Zoomlentil! :flower: I have added you to the wall of fame:

Brittani: July
Jary : Aug
DanielleRae : Aug
Happyface82 : Aug
Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Princess811 : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Abcd1234baby : Sept
MrsMcP : Sept
Counting: Sept
Blackbeauty27 : Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Wellsk : Sept 
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Jessthemess : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Gunnhilde : Sept / Oct
JessinChi : Sept / Oct
NennaKay : Sept / Oct
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Em1991: Oct
TTCNov2012 : Oct
Simonie: Oct
GMG333: Oct
Pinksoda32 : Oct
Mrsceder : Oct
Madzia : Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Zoomlentil : Nov / Dec
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## Jary

I'm sure you'll come up with a plan for your wedding AF, teacup!

It's not long at all for all of us! Time really has gone quick this year I think. Except now that I'm close it seems to have slowed down! My AF should start in four days ('should' being the key word here, I've had so much stress at work that i don't think I ovulated this month so I don't know if it will also have an effect on when my AF shows) so I am very excited but very nervous at the thought of starting my first TTC month


Eeeeeeeeekkkkkl!!! :)


----------



## kwills55

It's so nearly here!! 
I'm still undecided about whether to try in September or wait for financial reasons but either way I took my last pill today! Feels like I'm actually getting somewhere... Can't wait to see what happens with my cycles. I had a regular 28 day cycle prior to going on the pill 9 years ago so hoping to go back to that, but 9 years is a long time!! 

Good luck to everyone starting their TTC journey!! xxx


----------



## chloe238

Hi everyone :)

Me and my partner are going to start trying in October. So nervous and we recently only agreed on the right time for us but both very excited :) :) :)

Going to be going off my birth control is a week or two :)

Good luck too everyone!!!


----------



## cherrywhite

Hiya can I join pls me and hubby are WTT in October, feels like iv been waiting for ages!:happydance:


----------



## akilgore2012

So, I know I'm not extremely active on here but I just bought some prenatals!! I'm ready to start trying on our honeymoon (I'll be ovulating, can you believe it?!). However, my fiance told me not to tell him when I'm ready because he wants it to be a surprise. I hope he likes his wedding surprise! :o)


----------



## pinksoda32

Hi ladies, does anyone who is ttc in October want to be my buddy?:flower: 

It'd be nice to share this journey with someone going through the same thing as me...and keep me sane :loopy:


----------



## cherrywhite

Hi Pinksoda I will be your buddy and we can share and be patient together untill we have our bundles of joy. X


----------



## pinksoda32

Helloooo Cherrywhite, thanks for buddying me! :happydance:

How are you doing and how are you keeping patient? i'm getting fed up of waiting....


----------



## cherrywhite

Hi pinksoda don't get me wrong it has been really hard waiting
but october is just a touch away (that's what I'm telling myself anyway)
And as each day passes we are one step closer to our bundles of joy.
Plus I have had my AF this month so only one more AF to go until
we start trying, that thought helps me with the waiting.

Are you hoping for a girl or
a boy?


----------



## pinksoda32

Well we have 2 boys so are hoping for a girl! Obviously if we have another son then that will be great too! :thumbup:

I am on CD1


----------



## pinksoda32

oops pressed post too soon:wacko:

Am on cd1, first AF since coming off Implanon so at least cycles have returned. We're sort of doing the shettles method of :sex: 3-4 days before ovulation as thats supposed to increase your chances of a girl. So I need to know when i ovulate in my cycles to do this.

How about you, boy or girl?


----------



## Jary

Hi ladies, my AF for August arrived today so although we won't be 'trying' until my fertile days I've updated my status to TTC. Can't believe we've reached August! I still feel a little out of place on the TTC forums with different terms etc, so I'll still be lurking about here. I like the WTT forum too much to leave completely. And I'm looking forward to seeing you all over at the TTC forums too :)


----------



## cherrywhite

pinksoda32 said:


> oops pressed post too soon:wacko:
> 
> Am on cd1, first AF since coming off Implanon so at least cycles have returned. We're sort of doing the shettles method of :sex: 3-4 days before ovulation as thats supposed to increase your chances of a girl. So I need to know when i ovulate in my cycles to do this.
> 
> How about you, boy or girl?


Well I have a son so I would love to have a daughter
but either way I will take what I'm given lol.
Today has been a really broody day for me, my neighbour
is having a grandson and came round to show me all the 
clothes she brought for him, makes me want to start shopping
but hubby won't agree to that until we are pregnant first.

I have no stratergy on getting a girl I will just hope for the best
as I don't want to decrease my chances of concieving, hope it
works for you though!:thumbup: x


----------



## cherrywhite

I would ove a daughter as I have a son already, but
I will be greatful for either as a healthy baby is what truely matters. 
I need to get some ovulation sticks as I have only ever
got one positive ovulation test although I have never teste regularly.
When would you start testing from? As soon as you feel symptoms? Would you test daily?


----------



## brenn09

Jary said:


> Hi ladies, my AF for August arrived today so although we won't be 'trying' until my fertile days I've updated my status to TTC. Can't believe we've reached August! I still feel a little out of place on the TTC forums with different terms etc, so I'll still be lurking about here. I like the WTT forum too much to leave completely. And I'm looking forward to seeing you all over at the TTC forums too :)

Congratulations, Jary!!! Do you have a journal we could follow?


----------



## Jary

I don't, Brenn09 but I had thought of starting one. And thank you! Not long for everyone else now either! Comparing the last few months I think the next few will fly by!

I got even more excited as OH told me yesterday that his mum has been asking lots of baby Q's like 'what name will they have' (as we arnt married) and telling him he isn't getting any younger (LOL) and then she spoke to me about child care and saying as she doesnt work Fridays she could take future LO then and her boss has already said she would be flexible about changing that day off if I needed child care another day! She sounds more organised than us! :)


----------



## cherrywhite

Ooops the first msg I sent wouldn't go through apparently so sent another one!


----------



## cherrywhite

Jary said:


> Hi ladies, my AF for August arrived today so although we won't be 'trying' until my fertile days I've updated my status to TTC. Can't believe we've reached August! I still feel a little out of place on the TTC forums with different terms etc, so I'll still be lurking about here. I like the WTT forum too much to leave completely. And I'm looking forward to seeing you all over at the TTC forums too :)

Congrats Jary really hope you get your BFP this month, and hopefully we will be right behind you! X:baby:


----------



## Jonesy283

Hi Teacup!!

Me too! Well coming off the pill at the end of this month but id imagine its gona take a while as i've been on the pill for over 10 years and also was diagnosed with PCOS so fingers crossed!! 
Been married for 2 years on sunday so bout time i think! ;) 
When do you get married?? 
Lisa x


----------



## Jonesy283

oops cant get this right at all! Posted in the wrong place...again!!!! doh!


----------



## MrsMcP

AF for August started today! Last AF until the cycle that we start TTC!!!!!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! I'm counting the days...


----------



## pinksoda32

Cherry...I am not using ovulation tests as I can usually tell pretty much when i ovulate. Lots of ewcm (sorry tmi) and pain in my side. But if I get any problems then yeah i'd use them about half way through my cycle i think.

I know what you mean about decreasing your chances of conceving 3-4 days before ovulating. We're gonna give it a few months and then if we're still not pg then we'll just go with it.

Just off the subject, i forgot how painful AF actually is...:cry:


----------



## pinksoda32

Jary...good luck for your BFP soon.....keep us posted:winkwink:


----------



## teacup

chloe238 said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> Me and my partner are going to start trying in October. So nervous and we recently only agreed on the right time for us but both very excited :) :) :)
> 
> Going to be going off my birth control is a week or two :)
> 
> Good luck too everyone!!!




cherrywhite said:


> Hiya can I join pls me and hubby are WTT in October, feels like iv been waiting for ages!:happydance:

Welcome and Congratulations for setting your TTC date Cherrywhite and Chloe238, October is just around the corner! 



Jonesy283 said:

> Hi Teacup!!
> 
> Me too! Well coming off the pill at the end of this month but id imagine its gona take a while as i've been on the pill for over 10 years and also was diagnosed with PCOS so fingers crossed!!
> Been married for 2 years on sunday so bout time i think!
> When do you get married??
> Lisa x

Hi Jonesy! Welcome to you too! Can't believe September is only next month now! I'm not TTC until Nov/Dec now because I have a big project I have to complete. But there are lots of other ladies TTC in Sept, I have added you to the list.:thumbup:



Jary said:

> Hi ladies, my AF for August arrived today so although we won't be 'trying' until my fertile days I've updated my status to TTC. Can't believe we've reached August! I still feel a little out of place on the TTC forums with different terms etc, so I'll still be lurking about here. I like the WTT forum too much to leave completely. And I'm looking forward to seeing you all over at the TTC forums too :)

OOooooh! :happydance: Congratulations Jary! How exciting, goodluck and I hope you get a BFP really soon! :dust: By the way - I LOVE Totoro, one of my favourite films ever, always makes me happy. :cloud9:

Here is the updated list everyone! :coffee:

Brittani: July
Jary : Aug
DanielleRae : Aug
Happyface82 : Aug
Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Princess811 : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Jonesy283 : Sept
Abcd1234baby : Sept
MrsMcP : Sept
Counting: Sept
Blackbeauty27 : Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Wellsk : Sept 
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Jessthemess : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Gunnhilde : Sept / Oct
JessinChi : Sept / Oct
NennaKay : Sept / Oct
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Em1991: Oct
TTCNov2012 : Oct
Simonie: Oct
GMG333: Oct
Pinksoda32 : Oct
Mrsceder : Oct
Cherrywhite : Oct
Chloe238 : Oct
Madzia : Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Zoomlentil : Nov / Dec
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## Miniegg27

Hi ladies! How are you all? I've been a bit rubbish recently as have been away etc so haven't posted for ages! Hows the wait going for everyone?
X


----------



## Jary

Totoro is amazing :) Nothing much happens in it does it? Yet it's so sweet. The rain scene....best scene ever! Totoros big grin gets me every time.

Thank yoo! I'm like 'is it really August?' cause it's always felt like a lifetime away and now it's here! My OH is still very nervous but still ok to go ahead...

Annnnd I got really excited because he told me his mum brought up the topic of babies and started asking him things like 'what surname will they have' (as we arnt married) and started talking about child care and how because she doesn't work on Fridays she could take future LO and then spoke to me about it and mentioned that her boss is flexible to allow her to change that day should I need child care on another day!

So I wonder if she is expecting us to have a baby soon?! I hope so cuz that's our plan!

Lots and lots of baby dust to all!!!


----------



## rainbowluv

teacup put me down for sept.and oct.


----------



## cherrywhite

Awe Pinksoda sorry about your painful AF, iv been blessed in that department as I'm pain free. Hope fully this will be one of the last painful AFs you get as you look forward to you BFP in Oct!
Also its great that you lnow exactly when you ovulate, that's 50% of the work done just BD to do and your good to go! I get ewcm but not always the pain so its a little harder for me to pin point exactly when I ovulate but I do het the sore boobs so I pressume I ovulate at some point!


----------



## pinksoda32

Cherry have you used an online ovuation calendar? There's loads on the internet. Just put how many days your average cycle is, the first day of your last af and it gives you your fertile days (may not be exact for each person but pretty much).
I'm using one of these and bd'ing 3-4 days before I O, which will hopefully result in a girl Obviously a boy would be much welcomed too:winkwink:


----------



## cherrywhite

pinksoda32 said:


> Cherry have you used an online ovuation calendar? There's loads on the internet. Just put how many days your average cycle is, the first day of your last af and it gives you your fertile days (may not be exact for each person but pretty much).
> I'm using one of these and bd'ing 3-4 days before I O, which will hopefully result in a girl Obviously a boy would be much welcomed too:winkwink:

Yep pinksoda I have used them but my AF is inconsistant, between 30-41 day cycle so its not always accurate.


----------



## rainbowluv

hey teacup you forgot me.lol.put me down for sept-dec


----------



## teacup

rainbowluv said:


> hey teacup you forgot me.lol.put me down for sept-dec

Sorry Rainbowluv, not been on here recently. I have added you to the list! :thumbup:

Brittani: July
Jary : Aug
DanielleRae : Aug
Happyface82 : Aug
Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Princess811 : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Jonesy283 : Sept
Abcd1234baby : Sept
MrsMcP : Sept
Counting: Sept
Blackbeauty27 : Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Wellsk : Sept 
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Jessthemess : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Gunnhilde : Sept / Oct
JessinChi : Sept / Oct
NennaKay : Sept / Oct
Rainbowluv : Sept - Dec
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Em1991: Oct
TTCNov2012 : Oct
Simonie: Oct
GMG333: Oct
Pinksoda32 : Oct
Mrsceder : Oct
Cherrywhite : Oct
Chloe238 : Oct
Madzia : Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Zoomlentil : Nov / Dec
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
Charlie91: Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## rainbowluv

thanks teacup.


----------



## cherrywhite

cherrywhite said:


> pinksoda32 said:
> 
> 
> Cherry have you used an online ovuation calendar? There's loads on the internet. Just put how many days your average cycle is, the first day of your last af and it gives you your fertile days (may not be exact for each person but pretty much).
> I'm using one of these and bd'ing 3-4 days before I O, which will hopefully result in a girl Obviously a boy would be much welcomed too:winkwink:
> 
> Yep pinksoda I have used them but my AF is inconsistant, between 30-41 day cycle so its not always accurate.Click to expand...

Actually I have found a website that gave me an average of 37 day cycle so I will start testing from CD14! :thumbup:


----------



## pinksoda32

Hey Cherry that's great :winkwink: Thesting from cd14 sounds about right, i'm sure you'll get your positive O test.

Me and DH have decided that we are going to try from Sept, so after my second af. Hopefully my next cycle will be regular which us normally 33 days. Hopefully it won't take long for either of us!


----------



## cherrywhite

pinksoda32 said:


> Hey Cherry that's great :winkwink: Thesting from cd14 sounds about right, i'm sure you'll get your positive O test.
> 
> Me and DH have decided that we are going to try from Sept, so after my second af. Hopefully my next cycle will be regular which us normally 33 days. Hopefully it won't take long for either of us!

Awe great news! Not long now then, I'm so excited and emotional right now about getting and being pregnant. I keep on going online and looking at baby websites for moses baskets, prams changers etc. Don't want to go over board financially, but its hard not to want everything going even though half of it might not get used that much. Just gotta stay focussed and thibk practically.
Are you planning on breast feeding? I did with my son so hoping to do the same 2nd time round.


----------



## kellyrae

Well we were going to wait till september but its both killing us to wait so we are going to give it a go this month :) i'm on cd7 so not too long now.....excited


----------



## pinksoda32

Cherry, me too. I'm feeling quite broody at the mo.
I know there's loads of stuff you could get online you could spend a fortune. This will be our third so we have stuff from before, but do need to get some new stuff. We have decided tho that we're not gonna go mad, and only get the essentials - new moses basket, pram (not an exp one), some new clothes etc.

I am planning on breastfeeding as long as i can, but am not usually very successful:nope: I only managed 4 months with ds2 as he wasn't feeding well.
On another note, I now have a wtt dillemma which i am going to post.... i don't know what to do!:nope:


----------



## cherrywhite

pinksoda32 said:


> Cherry, me too. I'm feeling quite broody at the mo.
> I know there's loads of stuff you could get online you could spend a fortune. This will be our third so we have stuff from before, but do need to get some new stuff. We have decided tho that we're not gonna go mad, and only get the essentials - new moses basket, pram (not an exp one), some new clothes etc.
> 
> I am planning on breastfeeding as long as i can, but am not usually very successful:nope: I only managed 4 months with ds2 as he wasn't feeding well.
> On another note, I now have a wtt dillemma which i am going to post.... i don't know what to do!:nope:

Pinksoda so glad you too are being wise with the buying I can learn from you, I will try and get some things off Ebay as you can get some real bargains on there!
Hold up 4 months of breast is great, its better than not at all don't beat yourself up hun you've done well!
Awe hope your ok with your dillemma don't suffer alone, remember a problem shared is a problem halved. No pressure though share in your own time. X


----------



## cherrywhite

kellyrae said:


> Well we were going to wait till september but its both killing us to wait so we are going to give it a go this month :) i'm on cd7 so not too long now.....excited

Congrats Kellyrae that's a whole 2weeks early( every day counts) well done and I hope you get you BFP soon.


----------



## waiting2start

put me in for october


----------



## cherrywhite

waiting2start said:


> put me in for october

:hugs: Hiya Waiting2start sorry to hear about your loss, although you had a loss you have so much to look forwad to. It will be a bitter sweet time for you but you have us women to help encourage and suppt you when needed.
So Welcome to TTC in october! X


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

hey everyone ... just giving an update... my AF came today :happydance:!! this is my last af until TTC.. i still cant believe august came sooo quick .. it felt like it was just yesterday that i was joining this group ... happy to say in 7 days ill be TTC.. changing my status to TTC good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## cherrywhite

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey everyone ... just giving an update... my AF came today :happydance:!! this is my last af until TTC.. i still cant believe august came sooo quick .. it felt like it was just yesterday that i was joining this group ... happy to say in 7 days ill be TTC.. changing my status to TTC good luck ladies :dust:

:baby:Yay blackbeauty hope to see you announce your BFP very soon!x:happydance:


----------



## cherrywhite

Hi ladies how's everyone doing? Now that Pinksoda has moved over to TTC I need a new October 2012 WTT buddie, any takers?


----------



## TTCnov2012

cherrywhite said:


> Hi ladies how's everyone doing? Now that Pinksoda has moved over to TTC I need a new October 2012 WTT buddie, any takers?

I'd love to to be your wtt buddie!! I don't have one!


----------



## babyface15

hi guys I will be ttc in late sept. I'm new here what is this buddy system all about? xxx


----------



## Noru

Hi, Gals. I am also WTT for sept/oct or nov this year. it will also be my first.

I am so nervous and excited at the same time!:happydance:


----------



## cherrywhite

TTCnov2012 said:


> cherrywhite said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how's everyone doing? Now that Pinksoda has moved over to TTC I need a new October 2012 WTT buddie, any takers?
> 
> I'd love to to be your wtt buddie!! I don't have one!Click to expand...

Yay thanks TTCnov2012 , not to long to go now six weeks and counting! How have you been doing? How are your cycles and ovulation?


----------



## cherrywhite

babyface15 said:


> hi guys I will be ttc in late sept. I'm new here what is this buddy system all about? xxx

Welcome babyface, buddying is partnering up with someone and changes experiences and hopefully going through the stages of WWT TTC and getting a BFP (big fat positive). I think, someone feel free to correct me if im slightly off mark x


----------



## cherrywhite

Noru said:


> Hi, Gals. I am also WTT for sept/oct or nov this year. it will also be my first.
> 
> I am so nervous and excited at the same time!:happydance:

Hiya Noru and welcome to :baby: time.


----------



## TTCnov2012

cherrywhite said:


> TTCnov2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherrywhite said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how's everyone doing? Now that Pinksoda has moved over to TTC I need a new October 2012 WTT buddie, any takers?
> 
> I'd love to to be your wtt buddie!! I don't have one!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay thanks TTCnov2012 , not to long to go now six weeks and counting! How have you been doing? How are your cycles and ovulation?Click to expand...



:)

Well i just started OPKs and temping this month... I'm having a bit of an issue with spotting and ovulation... My FF says I ovulated CD 18, but that same day I began spotting and have been since (now on CD 22) I have been spotting CD 21 to AF for 8 months now (since I stopped by BC) OB appt is on the 29 so I'll discuss my worries and see what she says... I'm so worried I'll have trouble conceiving :(

How is everything with you?? 

Ps. When you say 6 weeks.... It seems so close!!!!!!


----------



## babyface15

thanks for the welcome and info. xxx


----------



## puppymom

TTCnov2012 - good for you for getting into the clinic to get things figured out. I just did the same thing. As for the spotting - my friend ended up having something similar, and I think it ended up being low progesterone. If you have regular cycles (in terms of length) I wouldn't be too concerned otherwise!


----------



## TTCnov2012

puppymom said:


> TTCnov2012 - good for you for getting into the clinic to get things figured out. I just did the same thing. As for the spotting - my friend ended up having something similar, and I think it ended up being low progesterone. If you have regular cycles (in terms of length) I wouldn't be too concerned otherwise!

Yes I'm usually very regular- I mean it sometimes a day or 2 early or late but that's about it... Earliest being 26 days, latest being 30... I think a lot has to do with stress tho in terms of being regular... I also think that could be it but I'm just scared its going to be something more serious :(

I vent a lot about it on here so thanks for everyone who gives me any advice!! Nobody really knows about us WTT or my being off the pill (except hubby) so I really only talk about it on here :)


----------



## cherrywhite

TTCnov2012 said:


> cherrywhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCnov2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherrywhite said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how's everyone doing? Now that Pinksoda has moved over to TTC I need a new October 2012 WTT buddie, any takers?
> 
> I'd love to to be your wtt buddie!! I don't have one!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay thanks TTCnov2012 , not to long to go now six weeks and counting! How have you been doing? How are your cycles and ovulation?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :)
> 
> Well i just started OPKs and temping this month... I'm having a bit of an issue with spotting and ovulation... My FF says I ovulated CD 18, but that same day I began spotting and have been since (now on CD 22) I have been spotting CD 21 to AF for 8 months now (since I stopped by BC) OB appt is on the 29 so I'll discuss my worries and see what she says... I'm so worried I'll have trouble conceiving :(
> 
> How is everything with you??
> 
> Ps. When you say 6 weeks.... It seems so close!!!!!!Click to expand...

Awe TTCNOV2012 try not to worry too much about the spotting, easier said than done I know. However the fact that you are having a period each month is a really good sign, dont get bogged down with negativity as this is supposed to be a happy and enjoyable time for you not a stressful one. Being stressed aint gunna help you infact it might make concieving more difficult before you even start! So dont expect any problems, expect things to go well and that will increase your chances of things actually going well what have you got to lose? Lets choose to be hopeful rather than worried (I am telling myself this also) as I think as women we tend to over think and analyse things just so we have answers, however we cannot have answers to everything and we cant control everything and this is what we struggle with; just letting go and letting things be, I think we will be surprised how things can fall into place when we just chill out abit. Also we dont want to put the dampners on our partners as we need them in more ways than one in this process so lets get excited about trying for our :baby:

(sorry for rambling) Just dont want us to lose sight of what we actually want and what a happy time this is for us.


As for me OPK testing, iv decided to test when I see fertile CM or get other symptoms as my cycles are pretty long and my original plan of testing from CD14 is pointless as I guess I know im not fertile around that time so its just a waste of sticks, however I will probably be more aggressive with the testing once we actually start trying in Oct.:flower:


----------



## puppymom

Don't be scared - but I would still ask about it for your piece of mind. If it is something small, it would be good to get it organized now so that when you're ready it's not holding you back!


----------



## MonkeyMummy2b

Anyone planning to start TTC in Dec? Looking for a buddy!


----------



## babyface15

Cherry I love your positivity. I tend to worry about spotting or my bad cramps too. But I'm going to take a page from your book and choose to be hopeful as much as possible :)


----------



## Jary

Hello ladies! Just nosing in here to see how you are all doing :) 

Looking forward to seeing you all over at the TTC forums soon! I reckon I'll probably still be there as it doesn't look like my month. My temp and other fertile signs dont match up, so I can't say for sure how many days DPO I am. So frustrating!

Anyway we've been BDing lots so I'm hoping if and when I have O'd then some swimmers might be around to catch eggie!

We shall see! Hope you are all well!


----------



## cherrywhite

Jary said:


> Hello ladies! Just nosing in here to see how you are all doing :)
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all over at the TTC forums soon! I reckon I'll probably still be there as it doesn't look like my month. My temp and other fertile signs dont match up, so I can't say for sure how many days DPO I am. So frustrating!
> 
> Anyway we've been BDing lots so I'm hoping if and when I have O'd then some swimmers might be around to catch eggie!
> 
> We shall see! Hope you are all well!

Hi Jary great to hear from you! Glad the the BDing is going well:thumbup: Im sure it wont be long until:baby:makes an appearance:happydance:. As for O'tion are you testing regularly? Either way try not to stress too much chick, your positive will come.

As for me im chuffed today as I got a positive OPK, hopefully this will continue until Oct and then:baby:in Nov!

Take care and keep in touch. x


----------



## Miniegg27

MonkeyMummy2b said:


> Anyone planning to start TTC in Dec? Looking for a buddy!

I am! X


----------



## teacup

Welcome Waiting2start, Babyface15, and Noru! :hi: I have added you all to the list! Can't believe how many of us there are now! How is everyone doing? Feeling prepared for TTC? I'm working hard to get my job finished, but it's tricky what with juggling the wedding too! Only 11 days until our wedding now! EEk!

Here is the updated list! :happydance:

Brittani: July
Jary : Aug
DanielleRae : Aug
Happyface82 : Aug
Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Princess811 : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Jonesy283 : Sept
Abcd1234baby : Sept
MrsMcP : Sept
Counting: Sept
Blackbeauty27 : Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Babyface15 : Sept
Tuesday_ : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Wellsk : Sept 
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Jessthemess : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Noru : Sept / Oct
Gunnhilde : Sept / Oct
JessinChi : Sept / Oct
NennaKay : Sept / Oct
Rainbowluv : Sept - Dec
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Em1991: Oct
TTCNov2012 : Oct
Simonie: Oct
GMG333: Oct
Waiting2start : Oct
Pinksoda32 : Oct
Mrsceder : Oct
Cherrywhite : Oct
Chloe238 : Oct
Madzia : Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Zoomlentil : Nov / Dec
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
Charlie91 : Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## brenn09

Your wedding is coming up so fast, teacup! I've been wondering how you're doing this week but you're just so busy I don't see on you much!! Can't wait until we're ttc together, :hugs:


----------



## Jary

cherrywhite said:


> Jary said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Just nosing in here to see how you are all doing :)
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all over at the TTC forums soon! I reckon I'll probably still be there as it doesn't look like my month. My temp and other fertile signs dont match up, so I can't say for sure how many days DPO I am. So frustrating!
> 
> Anyway we've been BDing lots so I'm hoping if and when I have O'd then some swimmers might be around to catch eggie!
> 
> We shall see! Hope you are all well!
> 
> Hi Jary great to hear from you! Glad the the BDing is going well:thumbup: Im sure it wont be long until:baby:makes an appearance:happydance:. As for O'tion are you testing regularly? Either way try not to stress too much chick, your positive will come.
> 
> As for me im chuffed today as I got a positive OPK, hopefully this will continue until Oct and then:baby:in Nov!
> 
> Take care and keep in touch. xClick to expand...

Thank you! I hope it is soon. I did get some cheap OPKs but there were only five in a pack and it was a last minute sort of thing. Was just curious but I dunno whether to get more for next month (if no success this month) I have soy and preseed ready for next month...even used it on the time I think I was more likely to have O'd on, but I'm still not sure I have this month :( we shall see however! It is hard for me to temp same time every single day as I work night shifts sometimes and if I'm on days I can't do OPKs either.

I'm sure we'll get there in the end. OH is convinced we will have a little on on the way by the end of the year which gives me hope!


----------



## Bellydreams

Hi ladies, 

Just wanted to say hello and hope to get to know some of you as I'll be moving over to NTNP/TTC sometime between Sept & Nov. 

I'm waiting for my doctors results for prenatal tests to ensure we have the go ahead which is next Friday and also see if I can lose more weight. Those are my deciding factors for my TTC date, but it'll definitely be in mid-November (unless doc has bad news) as my pill runs out then!

I'll go back over the thread to see what's been happening later today!

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Your wedding is coming up so fast, teacup! I've been wondering how you're doing this week but you're just so busy I don't see on you much!! Can't wait until we're ttc together, :hugs:

Aww thanks Brenn09! Yeah can't wait until then! I really hope I finish my work in time. How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## brenn09

Great! CD1 today so I have only 3 more AFs until we are ttc!! We should start ttc mid-November- or, my November cycle will start mid-November, so we'll actually be trying to catch the eggie at the end of the month! Right around my birthday! :happydance:

Is your work looking like you'll be done by November!? How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## tuesday_

You can go ahead and take me off the list. Looks like we will be waiting longer.


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Great! CD1 today so I have only 3 more AFs until we are ttc!! We should start ttc mid-November- or, my November cycle will start mid-November, so we'll actually be trying to catch the eggie at the end of the month! Right around my birthday! :happydance:
> 
> Is your work looking like you'll be done by November!? How are you doing? :hugs:

Wow not long left until TTC! It's nice you will be trying around your birthday, what a lovely birthday present to get a BFP. :flower:

I'm really happy because AF arrived on time! So looks like I wont have to deal with AF on our wedding day after all - yay! I don't have to use those silly pills either. :happydance: Work hasn't been going so well because the wedding has been a major distraction, but right after the honeymoon I'm going to be working extra hard to get it all done. It's more likely we'll be TTC in December, but we'll see.


----------



## teacup

tuesday_ said:


> You can go ahead and take me off the list. Looks like we will be waiting longer.

Sorry to hear you have to postpone TTC Tuesday, hope everything is okay. xx :hugs:


----------



## teacup

Bellydreams said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to say hello and hope to get to know some of you as I'll be moving over to NTNP/TTC sometime between Sept & Nov.
> 
> I'm waiting for my doctors results for prenatal tests to ensure we have the go ahead which is next Friday and also see if I can lose more weight. Those are my deciding factors for my TTC date, but it'll definitely be in mid-November (unless doc has bad news) as my pill runs out then!
> 
> I'll go back over the thread to see what's been happening later today!
> 
> :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

Welcome Bellydreams! :wave: Hope all your results come back good. :thumbup: I have added you to the list!

Brittani: July
Jary : Aug
DanielleRae : Aug
Happyface82 : Aug
Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Princess811 : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Jonesy283 : Sept
Abcd1234baby : Sept
MrsMcP : Sept
Counting: Sept
Blackbeauty27 : Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Babyface15 : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Wellsk : Sept 
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Jessthemess : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Noru : Sept / Oct
Gunnhilde : Sept / Oct
JessinChi : Sept / Oct
NennaKay : Sept / Oct
Rainbowluv : Sept - Dec
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Em1991: Oct
TTCNov2012 : Oct
Simonie: Oct
GMG333: Oct
Waiting2start : Oct
Pinksoda32 : Oct
Mrsceder : Oct
Cherrywhite : Oct
Chloe238 : Oct
Madzia : Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Bellydreams : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Zoomlentil : Nov / Dec
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
Charlie91 : Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## kwills55

We are now hoping to TTC end of October. Came off the pill after 10 years at the start of the month and am due on tomorrow!! Have never wanted AF so much! Will just be so relieved if everything starts working as it should again... I was regular every 28 days before I went on the pill so am hoping for the same this time!
Never thought I would be symptom spotting for AF lol!! Had a few little cramps on and off the last few days but not convinced she's coming tomorrow. Didn't think I'd be this nervous about AF returning but have read some horror stories on here! 
Anyone else in the same situation after stopping the pill?
Fingers crossed to all those moving on to TTC!!


----------



## Jary

Hullo! Just an update ladies. Got my BFP today!! Still can't believe it and neither can OH! Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## cherrywhite

WoW congratulations Jary well done! Soooooo happy for you hun, enjoy every minute of it and thank you for sharing your wonderful news! Xx


----------



## kwills55

Aww, congratulations!!  Hope we're as lucky when it's our turn. H&H 9 months!! xx


----------



## brenn09

Congrats, Jary and thanks for coming back to tell us!!! It really gives me hope that a BFP might really be in my future when I hear success stories!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jary

brenn09 said:


> Congrats, Jary and thanks for coming back to tell us!!! It really gives me hope that a BFP might really be in my future when I hear success stories!!! :hugs:

Aww thanks Brenn09! It does go to show it can happen sooner than you think. I'm still in shock!! Have taken 3 tests and all positive (took a clear blue digi which didn't work at all but they are sending out a new one, yay!)

Only two months for you now tho! In fact not long for any of you girlies!

I must say it felt good going to the docs and getting the midwifes number yesterday :) have to wait until I'm 6 weeks before contacting them tho.

Good luck girls! I'm sure we'll meet in the pregnancy forums very soon :)


----------



## Miniegg27

Ahhhh congratulations Jary!!! X


----------



## Jary

Used a digi this morning...so nice to see the word 'pregnant' and the conception predictor said 2-3 weeks :) 

How are all the September ladies feeling about starting to try? There's quite a few now!


----------



## little_star

hey! me and hubby will be TTC end of september/start oct as i am gettin my implant out on the 20th of this month!!!! SOOOOO excited. 

btw...what does BFP mean? :) thanks lovely ladies xxx


----------



## cherrywhite

little_star said:


> hey! me and hubby will be TTC end of september/start oct as i am gettin my implant out on the 20th of this month!!!! SOOOOO excited.
> 
> btw...what does BFP mean? :) thanks lovely ladies xxx


Hi Little_star it means big fat positive hun.:thumbup:


----------



## cherrywhite

Hi ladies hows everyone doing? I came on AF on the 8th Sept meaning according to my cycle I will ovulate during the latter week in Sept, spoke to hubby and he has agreed that we start trying this month! So so happy couldnt wipe the smile off my face yesterday!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Good luck ladies - hopefully I will be somewhere ttc in sept/oct/nov or dec! Lol just waiting for the :witch: to arrive afte implant removal then it off to ttc! X


----------



## bellablue

Well ladies going for number 2 for october 2012 nervous cause me and our first are so close! We have a girl would like a boy but as long asthe baby is healthty is the most important thing fairy dust to you all


----------



## sharan

Hello ladies,

We are currently NTNP our rainbow baby and actively TTC from December. Just thought I'd pop in to say hello!


----------



## jess_1984

Hi everyone, I looked at the ttc list and I realised I have already said December! I think OH said December then changed his mind but now we are back at December and I'm hoping it doesn't change. Anyway nice to meet u all. Good luck to those ttc soon x


----------



## rachybaby85

Ohhh girls I get married on Saturday and we plan on NTNP from then onwards. I know it wont be happening this month as I'm ovulating now and h2b doesn't want to till we're married ( even though it's only 4 bloody days!!) I don't know what i'm more excited about ha ha :)


----------



## little_star

hope u have a beautiful wedding day hun and that the sun shines for u!!! its our first anniversary on monday but celebrating it this weekend then we will officially be trying to conceive as of the 21st :D xxx all the best xxxx


----------



## bellablue

rachybaby85 said:


> Ohhh girls I get married on Saturday and we plan on NTNP from then onwards. I know it wont be happening this month as I'm ovulating now and h2b doesn't want to till we're married ( even though it's only 4 bloody days!!) I don't know what i'm more excited about ha ha :)

omg congrats and have fun trying! thats so nice

we waited till our wedding night and thats when we conceived our daughter :)

poor hubby thought he have more fun trying lol haha!


----------



## teacup

I'M BACK AND I'M MARRIED! :happydance:

Hello Everyone! It's been a while but I am officially a Mrs and am back from my honeymoon! 

CONGRATULATIONS JARY! xxxx Such amazing news, a BFP already. :thumbup: Can't wait to join you in the pregnancy club. :cloud9: Best wishes for a healthy happy pregnancy. xx


How is everyone doing? Below is the updated list! Welcome all the new girlies! Also congratulations to those who have already reached their TTC date, there are quite a few of you on Sept! Baby dust to all you girlies! :dust:

How is my WTT buddy Brenn09? Hope everything is good! Any news?

Brittani: July
Jary : Aug
DanielleRae : Aug
Happyface82 : Aug
Summer_millie : Aug
DrmommyDO : Aug
Princess811 : Aug
Sarah34 : Aug
Divinebliss : Aug/Sept
Jonesy283 : Sept
Abcd1234baby : Sept
MrsMcP : Sept
Counting: Sept
Blackbeauty27 : Sept
Lozzabean22 : Sept
Sazibubba : Sept
Kwills : Sept
Sugaree5335 : Sept
Babyface15 : Sept
Kellyrae : Sept
Misslozmcw : Sept
Wellsk : Sept 
Dizzybaby : Sept
Puppymom : Sept
Ngozi79 : Sept
Trombonegirl2 : Sept
Rachybaby85 : Sept
Jessthemess : Sept
Chloezilla : Sept
Mammy2oaklen : Sept
Calliebaby : Sept
Waiting2Try : Sept
Akilgore2012 : Sept
Noru : Sept / Oct
Gunnhilde : Sept / Oct
JessinChi : Sept / Oct
NennaKay : Sept / Oct
NewYearNewMe : Sept - Dec
Rainbowluv : Sept - Dec
msturner80 : Sept - Dec
Oceania : Sept - Dec
CntStopMe : Sept - Dec
Little_star : Oct
Em1991: Oct
TTCNov2012 : Oct
Simonie: Oct
GMG333: Oct
Waiting2start : Oct
Bellablue : Oct
Pinksoda32 : Oct
Mrsceder : Oct
Cherrywhite : Oct
Chloe238 : Oct
Madzia : Oct
Atlanta85 : Nov
Bellydreams : Nov
Rato : Nov
Brenn09 : Nov
Zoomlentil : Nov / Dec
Girly922 : Nov / Dec
Teacup : Nov/Dec
Married2012 : Dec
Sam 121 : Dec
Sharan : Dec
Lyric_grace : Dec
Miniegg27 : Dec
Charlie91 : Dec
Monkeymummy2b : Dec
Jess_1984 : Dec
Mummybuns : Dec
Sassykay : Dec


----------



## cherrywhite

Congratulations Teacup, how was your big day? And how does It feel to become a Mrs? X


----------



## brenn09

Yayyyy for your wedding & honeymoon!! Congrats! How does being married feel??? :happydance:

Not much news here, pretty boring. I'm 7dpo and AF is due to start on the 22nd, which just so happens to be our 5th anniversary :growlmad: I did tell OH that if we ttc this month we would find out on our anniversary if we were pregnant but he said he really wants to wait until November. However, he also didn't pull out properly three days before O- so there is an ever-so-slight chance I may be pregnant. I really don't think I am, buuuuut I really wish it were true :haha: 

We're getting very very very close to November!!! I've got a CBFM that I purchased used on ebay, so I'm going to use it for the first time this cycle. If I get my peak day, then I'll wait until November's cycle to start using it regularly since the sticks are so expensive, but if it doesn't give me a peak, I'll try again in October's cycle just to make sure we're good to go in November!! I hear great things about the CBFM and how much it helps to conceive, so hopefully it won't take us long at all to conceive!! Since I've been waiting so long to even try, I can't imagine how heartbroken I'll be if it takes a long time. :dohh: I really hope to be pregnant by next May!!!! FXed for all of us!!!


----------



## Miniegg27

Jary said:


> Hullo! Just an update ladies. Got my BFP today!! Still can't believe it and neither can OH! Hope everyone is doing well :)

Congratulations Jary!!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!! X


----------



## Summer_millie

Hey guys,

I haven't posted on here lately as we've been ttc for the past 3 cycles but I'm missing everyone so thought I'd check in and say hello! :wave:

Brenn - I tried a CBFM this cycle and got a peak on my first cycle. We BDed every other day from AF and both peak days but still got a BFN! :( I was so convinced we would get pregnant with it but sadly it hasn't happened for us... Will be using it again this cycle but think I'll try OPKs as well.

Not long before you all ttc now though! Bet it's getting exciting!!! I wish I could be excited like I used to feel... Now I'm just worried something's wrong with us :( xx


----------



## teacup

cherrywhite said:


> Congratulations Teacup, how was your big day? And how does It feel to become a Mrs? X

Thanks Cherrywhite! It feels great! We have a stronger relationship now and feel closer than ever. :cloud9:



brenn09 said:


> Yayyyy for your wedding & honeymoon!! Congrats! How does being married feel??? :happydance:
> 
> Not much news here, pretty boring. I'm 7dpo and AF is due to start on the 22nd, which just so happens to be our 5th anniversary :growlmad: I did tell OH that if we ttc this month we would find out on our anniversary if we were pregnant but he said he really wants to wait until November. However, he also didn't pull out properly three days before O- so there is an ever-so-slight chance I may be pregnant. I really don't think I am, buuuuut I really wish it were true :haha:
> 
> We're getting very very very close to November!!! I've got a CBFM that I purchased used on ebay, so I'm going to use it for the first time this cycle. If I get my peak day, then I'll wait until November's cycle to start using it regularly since the sticks are so expensive, but if it doesn't give me a peak, I'll try again in October's cycle just to make sure we're good to go in November!! I hear great things about the CBFM and how much it helps to conceive, so hopefully it won't take us long at all to conceive!! Since I've been waiting so long to even try, I can't imagine how heartbroken I'll be if it takes a long time. :dohh: I really hope to be pregnant by next May!!!! FXed for all of us!!!

Thanks Brenn09! It feels great too be married! :cloud9: Oooh I hope you get a BFP this cycle! Good luck!:dust: I can't believe November is only a couple of months away - crazy! Well done for getting your fertility stuff sorted! I wish I was that organised. Is the CBFM expensive?


----------



## teacup

Summer_millie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I haven't posted on here lately as we've been ttc for the past 3 cycles but I'm missing everyone so thought I'd check in and say hello! :wave:
> 
> Brenn - I tried a CBFM this cycle and got a peak on my first cycle. We BDed every other day from AF and both peak days but still got a BFN! :( I was so convinced we would get pregnant with it but sadly it hasn't happened for us... Will be using it again this cycle but think I'll try OPKs as well.
> 
> Not long before you all ttc now though! Bet it's getting exciting!!! I wish I could be excited like I used to feel... Now I'm just worried something's wrong with us :( xx

Aww I'm sure there isn't anything wrong with you Summer_Millie, perhaps take a more relaxed approach? I have read here that as soon as couples forget about charting and stuff they relax more and get a BFP. I hope you get your BFP next cycle. xxx :hugs: :dust:


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> Thanks Brenn09! It feels great too be married! :cloud9: Oooh I hope you get a BFP this cycle! Good luck!:dust: I can't believe November is only a couple of months away - crazy! Well done for getting your fertility stuff sorted! I wish I was that organised. Is the CBFM expensive?

I'm having all my usual AF is coming signs, so I don't think a BFP is coming my way. I would have been thrilled, though!! Since he *mostly* pulled out, I thought our shot was low anyway and then it was three days out from O so I didn't really get to get my hopes up much so I guess I'm not all that bothered by AF showing up. 

I purchased my CBFM for $40 plus shipping on ebay. It is used, but I don't see how that would matter? Most women I've seen talking about them on here purchased them used. I recommend stalking ebay if you're looking for one! I've read a lot of reviews about getting pregnant within the first few cycles of using it, and it takes a lot of the guesswork out of your "fertile" time. 



Summer_millie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I haven't posted on here lately as we've been ttc for the past 3 cycles but I'm missing everyone so thought I'd check in and say hello! :wave:
> 
> Brenn - I tried a CBFM this cycle and got a peak on my first cycle. We BDed every other day from AF and both peak days but still got a BFN! :( I was so convinced we would get pregnant with it but sadly it hasn't happened for us... Will be using it again this cycle but think I'll try OPKs as well.
> 
> Not long before you all ttc now though! Bet it's getting exciting!!! I wish I could be excited like I used to feel... Now I'm just worried something's wrong with us :( xx

I'm sorry your BFP hasn't shown up yet!! FXed for this cycle! I think using OPKs too would be a good idea- I've heard of CBFMs not showing peak until after O, so just to be cautious using OPKs too is just plain smart! I know it is way easier said than done, but don't worry something is wrong just yet!! I've got two friends who have kids who both told me it took 6months/12 months respectively to get pregnant even though they're both healthy and fit. I know they were both worried because they told me they were, but everything worked out fine and I'm sure it will for you, too!! :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Summer_millie

Thanks so much guys you've really made me feel better :) I'm going to try and stay positive and keep my fingers crossed for this cycle :hugs: 

And brenn I think your right about the cbfm saying peak after I ovulated as I temped as well and had my dip the day before my first peak... I think it might have something to do with the fact that you do the cbfm in the morning when u first wake up but OPKs in the afternoon... I did like using the monitor though... The first few
cycles we were BDing half way through my cycle (around cd15) but when I used the monitor it worked out I was ovulating on cd20 so actually we'd been BDing too early! I got mine off eBay too and found the cheapest sticks on amazon.

Good luck for this cycle though brenn, let us know how u get on!!! :)


----------



## Jary

Glad your wedding went great, Teacup!

I now have a wedding to plan as my OH proposed when we were on holiday in New York. So so happy :)


----------



## brenn09

Congrats on the engagement, Jary!


----------



## Jary

Thank you Brenn!!


----------



## teacup

Jary said:


> Glad your wedding went great, Teacup!
> 
> I now have a wedding to plan as my OH proposed when we were on holiday in New York. So so happy :)

Wow! Congratulations Jary! How exciting! :happydance: Enjoy wedding planning!


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Ladies, I got my :bfp: yesterday!!!! sooo excited :flower:


----------



## cherrywhite

Congratulations Kellyrae! Wow enjoy every moment. X


----------



## teacup

Wow! Congratulations kellyrae! :happydance: All the best for a healthy happy pregnancy. :kiss:


----------



## brenn09

Congrats kellyrae!!! :happydance:

How is your wait and work going, Teacup???


----------



## kellyrae

cherrywhite said:


> Congratulations Kellyrae! Wow enjoy every moment. X




teacup said:


> Wow! Congratulations kellyrae! :happydance: All the best for a healthy happy pregnancy. :kiss:




brenn09 said:


> Congrats kellyrae!!! :happydance:
> 
> How is your wait and work going, Teacup???

Thankyou ladies......wishing you all the best :flower:


----------



## Miniegg27

kellyrae said:


> Hi Ladies, I got my :bfp: yesterday!!!! sooo excited :flower:

Congratulations!!!!! X


----------



## Jary

Congrats Kellyrae!

How is everyone doing?? Not long for any of you guys now! Hope you all get your BFPs soon :)

Although I don't wish nausea on anyone. Blerghhh!


----------



## jessthemess

Congrats on getting married Teacup!! Me too!!! How was your wedding? Mine was great and perfect.... except my brother's little baby girl was born 18 days early on my wedding :) haha but she's healthy and we are all happy!

Thanks for the update list! I've officially moved to TTC!


----------



## cherrywhite

Hi Jary I'm in the TWW at the moment and its hard waiting! Iv had a very slight niggle on the right side of my uterus every since 1DPO hope this is a sign so hard not to get my hopes up.
Can u remember ur symptoms? And when did the nausea set in? X


----------



## kwills55

Aw fingers crossed Cherrywhite!! 
Its so exciting that people from this group are getting bfp's already!! 

Hubby and I are finally going to start TTC at the end of the month and we're both desperate to start now... Had to wait an extra month than we were planning as my helpful mother (who has no idea we were planning on TTC in the next month or so) booked and paid for a weekend away in Barcelona in May for our whole family!
Very grateful and looking forward to it but after extensive Googling found out we couldn't TTC just yet as if we did fall straight away I would be too big to fly!! 

Roll on the end of the month! It's dragging already so I don't know how awful it must be for those of you on the TWW!
Off to start a TTC blog to keep myself sane... Babydust to all! Xxx


----------



## cherrywhite

Kwills what a bitter sweet time, great you got a holiday bummer you had to wait a little longer to TTC. I cannot describe the TWW other than its as slow as a snail, plus 1 minute I think oim deffo preggy then I start doubting myself lol. Only time will tell. Are you using OPKs? As I found them really useful for tracking ovulation, I buy mine fro a shop called home bargains in the uk as they are £2 for a pack of 5 so its pretty reasonable.


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Congrats kellyrae!!! :happydance:
> 
> How is your wait and work going, Teacup???

Hi Brenn! The wait is getting tricky now, I'm going all broody again! Also now we are married, my DH mentions trying for a family more which make it harder for me to wait! But I have too much work to do and I know that if we got pregnant soon then I would be distracted throughout the rest of the project. The wedding was a big distraction and now that's out the way I am getting loads of work done. :thumbup:

How is your wait going? Can't believe it's November next month! We actually might have to move our TTC to Dec/Jan :cry: but I'll see how I get on with the project in the next couple of weeks. Are you all ready for TTC? Has it got a tiny bit scary yet? :haha:



jessthemess said:


> Congrats on getting married Teacup!! Me too!!! How was your wedding? Mine was great and perfect.... except my brother's little baby girl was born 18 days early on my wedding :) haha but she's healthy and we are all happy!
> 
> Thanks for the update list! I've officially moved to TTC!

Congratulations to you too for getting married Jessthemess! We had a really sunny day, everything was perfect. :cloud9: Except that my sister couldn't be there because her baby was born 2 days before my wedding! So she had a good excuse! :haha: When was your wedding day? Glad to hear all went well. :flower:

Also Congratulations to you and so many others for reaching TTC! I hope you all get your BFP's super fast! Baby dust for everyone! :dust:


----------



## Bellydreams

Just wanted to let you ladies know I'm starting NTNP from this Monday!!!!! So October start for me!


----------



## abcd1234baby

Hi Girls, It is a long time since I have been on this thread. The final wedding preparations took over everything! I got married two weeks ago. Congrats to those of you who have also just got married! I had a little surprise this week too as I have got my bfp! I am so surprised that it happened so quickly. Best of luck to all of you and hope to see some of you in the pregnancy threads really soon xx


----------



## Jary

Cherry white I think the mains symptom I had in the tww was AF type cramps. And my nausea didn't set in until week 6! So I was pleased I didn't get it before then. Can't wait till it goes away now tho!

How is everyone doing??


----------



## bellablue

we are starting on halloween :)


----------



## Miniegg27

Come on December!!!!!! So near yet seems so far. 
Congratulations to those who have had their BFP's and good luck to those trying soon!!! 
X


----------



## brenn09

Congrats abcd1234baby!! I'm sure most of us hope to see you on the pregnancy threads soon, too!! :happydance:



teacup said:


> Hi Brenn! The wait is getting tricky now, I'm going all broody again! Also now we are married, my DH mentions trying for a family more which make it harder for me to wait! But I have too much work to do and I know that if we got pregnant soon then I would be distracted throughout the rest of the project. The wedding was a big distraction and now that's out the way I am getting loads of work done. :thumbup:
> 
> How is your wait going? Can't believe it's November next month! We actually might have to move our TTC to Dec/Jan :cry: but I'll see how I get on with the project in the next couple of weeks. Are you all ready for TTC? Has it got a tiny bit scary yet? :haha:

I think I'm as ready as I can be! Once my October cycle starts, I'll order lingerie for go-time :haha: and I'm getting preseed to help those swimmers get up there to catch the egg! It is absolutely terrifying some moments and completely thrilling other moments. I will go back and forth several times in the space of a minute sometimes! I have to stop and think about our marriage being in a good place, financially we'll be fine and I'm starting my career, and emotionally I think we're ready but sometimes I think what the hell are we doing???? Usually it goes away quickly once I remind myself of our savings plan and all that! I think it is normal to feel this way, but what do I know??? :haha:

I hope you can get started in November, but I'll still be there to cheer you on if you have to push it back to Dec/Jan! My cycle doesn't start until November 15th, so I won't be Oing until the last days in November if that is any help! We'll be halfway through December before I can test! I hope your project is coming along well!! :hugs:


----------



## cherrywhite

AF showed up early today grrrrrr.


----------



## brenn09

Sorry cherry, :hugs: Good luck next cycle!


----------



## cherrywhite

Thanx Brenn x


----------



## cherrywhite

Congratulations to all the ladies on here who have got their BFPs! Xx


----------



## teacup

How's everyone doing? Sorry I haven't been about for a couple of weeks - my job has been quite full on lately - been working right up until bed time! Most of you must be TTC by now! Congratulations all of you. Any more BFPs? 

I unfortunately have to change our TTC to Jan/Feb because of my job. :cry: I really want to TTC now but I must keep my sensible head on for now. :growlmad: 

How has everyones weekend been? How is my WTT buddy Brenn09? :hugs:


----------



## brenn09

teacup said:


> I unfortunately have to change our TTC to Jan/Feb because of my job. :cry: I really want to TTC now but I must keep my sensible head on for now. :growlmad:
> 
> How has everyones weekend been? How is my WTT buddy Brenn09? :hugs:

I'm sorry you've had to change your date :hugs: I know you hoped to get your job sorted sooner! My weekend was great, much too short of course! I have been surpremely busy as well, doing schoolwork right until bed, too. This is my last week of this overly busy, too crammed, lose-my-sanity schedule. We'll likely be over in ttc together- you won't be far behind me! How's the newlywed life going?


----------



## Em1991

Hi teacup, I was also planning to be TTC now but due to get wed next year we won't be trying till January either. It's horrible when you have to change the date lol fed up of waiting now xx


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> I unfortunately have to change our TTC to Jan/Feb because of my job. :cry: I really want to TTC now but I must keep my sensible head on for now. :growlmad:
> 
> How has everyones weekend been? How is my WTT buddy Brenn09? :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry you've had to change your date :hugs: I know you hoped to get your job sorted sooner! My weekend was great, much too short of course! I have been surpremely busy as well, doing schoolwork right until bed, too. This is my last week of this overly busy, too crammed, lose-my-sanity schedule. We'll likely be over in ttc together- you won't be far behind me! How's the newlywed life going?Click to expand...

Thanks Brenn, yeah newlywed life is good thanks! Just really would have thought we'd be TTC by now. Booo work! I bet you're excited! Only a couple of weeks until you're TTC! Good luck - hope you get a BFP straight away! :happydance: :dust:



Em1991 said:


> Hi teacup, I was also planning to be TTC now but due to get wed next year we won't be trying till January either. It's horrible when you have to change the date lol fed up of waiting now xx

Congratulations on getting married next year! Yeah the time until TTC really drags, but when it gets closer it does seem to get a little scary too! Such an exciting thing starting a family, cant wait. :cloud9:


----------



## brenn09

Thanks, teacup! I'm hoping for a quick BFP but it is really unlikely, so I'll settle for just being overly excited about ttc finally. Regardless, I'll be right there when you get to join us all over in ttc. I definitely didn't think it would take us so long to finally start ttc either, but it was worth the wait- I'm buying a new car soon, we'll be able to buy a house soon... worth the wait, but the wait was hard as hell.


----------



## JessinChi

Thought I would report back- had the window of opportunity to TTC in Aug/Sept/Oct, and after a chemical in August, got a BFP in October- now I'm 5 weeks! Fx for a sticky baby this time. Baby dust to all of you!!!


----------



## Miniegg27

Yay congratulations Jessin!!! Have a H&H 9 months! 
X


----------



## Jary

Congrats jessin!

Hello ladies! Just dropping by to say good luck to those trying this month! Can't believe it's November already!

Much love, Jary and Bump :)


----------



## teacup

JessinChi said:


> Thought I would report back- had the window of opportunity to TTC in Aug/Sept/Oct, and after a chemical in August, got a BFP in October- now I'm 5 weeks! Fx for a sticky baby this time. Baby dust to all of you!!!

Congratulations JessinChi! :happydance: Have a healthy happy pregnancy! xxx


----------



## brenn09

Teacup- our ttc date has been pushed back due to insurance falling through. We won't be ttc until my April cycle, FXed. Nothing is confirmed yet, because I still have to actually be working full time to get insurance next summer and I'm going through the application process for another insurance to cover me until July or August next year. It does have maternity coverage but it won't be in place until Feb/March so we decided we won't try then, we want to wait until we would be due in late Jan 2014 at the very earliest. I'm still really sad and disappointed, after all this time spent waiting. :dohh:


----------



## teacup

brenn09 said:


> Teacup- our ttc date has been pushed back due to insurance falling through. We won't be ttc until my April cycle, FXed. Nothing is confirmed yet, because I still have to actually be working full time to get insurance next summer and I'm going through the application process for another insurance to cover me until July or August next year. It does have maternity coverage but it won't be in place until Feb/March so we decided we won't try then, we want to wait until we would be due in late Jan 2014 at the very earliest. I'm still really sad and disappointed, after all this time spent waiting. :dohh:

Awww sorry to hear you had to push your ttc date to April. :hugs: We'll probably both be TTC at the same time at this rate! My OH and I have been chatting and think Feb/March is best because of my job. It's really hard. :cry: But we have waited this long Brenn and I'm sure we can wait a bit longer together! :hugs:


----------



## brenn09

One of these days we'll actually get to ttc, you and me! We can make it!! We are looking at late April/early May for our ttc adventure and OH and I decided we're starting then regardless of anything else. We can push it 6 more months but that's it! We're standing firm! :haha:


----------



## Makelaly

I just came across your article and have been reading along. I want to express my admiration of your writing skill and ability to make readers read from the beginning to the end. 
I would like to read newer posts and to share my thoughts with you.


----------



## msturner80

Sorry havent been on for a few months... had the back to work blues!!!! The great news is oh agreed to try before xmas..... ive done a test this morning and have the faintest of faint lines eek!! Very excited and can't share with anyone but u guys xx will do another test in a couple of days as I can only be a couple of weeks max


----------



## teacup

msturner80 said:


> Sorry havent been on for a few months... had the back to work blues!!!! The great news is oh agreed to try before xmas..... ive done a test this morning and have the faintest of faint lines eek!! Very excited and can't share with anyone but u guys xx will do another test in a couple of days as I can only be a couple of weeks max

Wow! Congratulations Msturner80! All the best for a healthy and happy pregnancy! :happydance: xxx


----------

